# TGV v2



## aricosec (12 Mai 2004)

le train se reposant en gare, nous avons touché un *TGV *pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




.
le nouveau train va vraiment trés  *VITE* 
.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> le train se reposant en gare, nous avons touché un *TGV *pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vite, pousses-toi de là


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vite, pousses-toi de là



Là ou ailleurs, que ce thread vive


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là ou ailleurs, que ce thread vive



vive nous


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)

Nous, les nases.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Nous, les nases.



nases de tous les pays, unissez-vous


----------



## aricosec (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nases de tous les pays, unissez-vous


.
unissez vous,mais surtout ne restez pas collé(e)

ps : le (e) est quasiment obligatoire en 2010,


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> unissez vous,mais surtout ne restez pas collé(e)
> 
> ps : le (e) est quasiment obligatoire en 2010,



collè(e) au plafond, comme une Chewing-gum (gomme à macher)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> collè(e) au plafond, comme une Chewing-gum (gomme à macher)




à macher et à faire des bulles multicolores


----------



## appleman (12 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> à macher et à faire des bulles multicolores



multicolores comme les anciennes pommes d'Apple?


----------



## bebert (12 Mai 2004)

Pomme d'Apple et pommes d'Api.


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pomme d'Apple et pommes d'Api.


api si tu le prends comme ça tu vas voir de quel bois je me chauffe


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> api si tu le prends comme ça tu vas voir de quel bois je me chauffe



chauffe, Marcel


----------



## Grug (12 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chauffe, Marcel



Marcel Sembat &gt; Abesses, ligne 12, 45 minutes de trajet.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (12 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Marcel Sembat &gt; Abesses, ligne 12, 45 minutes de trajet.



Le trajet est court pour te rejoindre mon ange, mais il me paraît à chaque fois une éternité


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

L'eternité, c'est long, en particulier quand on prend son temps.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> L'eternité, c'est long, en particulier quand on prend son temps.



temps gris, temps chagrin


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> temps gris, temps chagrin


chagrin d'amour ne dure pas toujours heuresement pour lui et pour elle.
tiens c'est un palindrome


----------



## appleman (13 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> chagrin d'amour ne dure pas toujours heuresement pour lui et pour elle.
> tiens c'est un palindrome



elle à les yeux revolvers, elle a le regard qui tue...


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> elle à les yeux revolvers, elle a le regard qui tue...



Tu es un grand chanteur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un grand chanteur



chanteur et buveur aussi


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chanteur et buveur aussi



aussi il faut continuer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> aussi il faut continuer




continuer à travailler dans la joie et la bonne humeur... C'est mortel today 'y a rien à faire, enfin moi j'ai fini nini


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> continuer à travailler dans la joie et la bonne humeur... C'est mortel today 'y a rien à faire, enfin moi j'ai fini nini



Nini et Nono sont dans un bateau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nini et Nono sont dans un bateau



Bah tôt ou tard tu t'habitues.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

iTues, tûte...tûte.. c'est l'heure faut y aller en musique, aller hop ! c'est l'heure du coupe tiffes


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> iTues, tûte...tûte.. c'est l'heure faut y aller en musique, aller hop ! c'est l'heure du coupe tiffes



Coupe tiffes à domicile, osez donner de la liberté à vos cheveux


----------



## Grug (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Coupe tiffes à domicile, osez donner de la liberté à vos cheveux



cheveux plus, encore et encore


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cheveux plus, encore et encore



encore et encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce n'est que le début d'accord, d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> encore et encore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'accord pour une réforme de la Sécu et des retraites avant qu'on crève


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Crève sâle hop.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Crève sâle hop.


Hop, le PC, par la fenêtre, et on oublie pas de balancer le clavier!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Hop, le PC, par la fenêtre, et on oublie pas de balancer le clavier!



le clavier: 7 blanches et 5 noires par gamme


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le clavier: 7 blanches et 5 noires par gamme


gamme over (dose de drogue), oui je suis une quiche en angliche


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

Angliche quand ché moillé par terre (Dixit femme de ménage portguaise)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Angliche quand ché moillé par terre (Dixit femme de ménage portguaise)



terre de feu


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

feu follet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> feu follet



lait de vache


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lait de vache



vache à lait


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vache à lait



laisses tomber


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> laisses tomber



Bé ton


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bé ton



tonton, tontaine et tonton


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tonton, tontaine et tonton



ton ton est tentant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ton ton est tentant


tentant comme le tas de riz qui tentait le tas de rats tentés


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tentant comme le tas de riz qui tentait le tas de rats tentés



Tentez moi pas, je vais craquer


----------



## KARL40 (13 Mai 2004)

Craquer ? Pour un vénérable sage ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Craquer ? Pour un vénérable sage ?



sage j'en doute


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sage j'en doute



Doute si tu veux, moi j'en suis certain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Certains l'aiment chaud


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Certains l'aiment chaud



chaud devant


----------



## ginette107 (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Certains l'aiment chaud








    chaud, chaud, devant et une tournée pour la six


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Six cies l'impair actrice


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Six cies l'impair actrice



Actrice sur La Croisette


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Croizezette elle t'en fera voir de toute les couleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_beuhnappétit !_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Croizezette elle t'en fera voir de toute les couleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Les couleurs c'est comme les goûts


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Les couleurs c'est comme les goûts



Les couleurs c'est comme les goûts: chacun les siens


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Les couleurs c'est comme les goûts: chacun les siens



Les siens et les miens


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Les siens et les miens



les miens sont nombreux


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les miens sont nombreux



Nombreux comme les étoiles dans le ciel, mais une seule brille pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Nombreux comme les étoiles dans le ciel, mais une seule brille pour moi



pour moi, c'est un astre éblouissant


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Eblouissant avec son costume décoré de bandes réfléchissantes, l'éboueur vint frapper à ma porte.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Porte à mère-grand cette galette et ce pot de beurre.


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Beurre bien ta tartine, comme ça la confiture glisse dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Beurre bien ta tartine, comme ça la confiture glisse dessus.



dessus, c'est pas dessous. et inversement


----------



## KARL40 (14 Mai 2004)

Inversement, tout ce qui est perdu n'est pas donné.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Inversement, tout ce qui est perdu n'est pas donné.



donner est est plaisir plus grand que prendre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Prendre un PCuser par la main, pour lui montrer le chemin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Prendre un PCuser par la main, pour lui montrer le chemin...



le chemin du bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

heure d'aller chercher à manger et des sibiches ma biche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> heure d'aller chercher à manger et des sibiches ma biche



Biche-Carosse, c'est là que j'irai en vacances


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Biche-Carosse, c'est là que j'irai en vacances



vacances en Corse, pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

moi  vais regarder la boîte aux z'images  ceuh soireuh, va y avoir une partie intéressante sur Thalassa  à 20h55


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> moi  vais regarder la boîte aux z'images  ceuh soireuh, va y avoir une partie intéressante sur Thalassa  à 20h55



à 20h55, je partirai à Sébastopol


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

C'est bas ton popol, pauvre prétentieux.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> C'est bas ton popol, pauvre prétentieux.



si eux en veulent, c'est leur problème!


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si eux en veulent, c'est leur problème!


problemes a tic, problemes en toc, tout est dans la tactique et toc !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> problemes a tic, problemes en toc, tout est dans la tactique et toc !



toc toc, y'a quelqu'un


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toc toc, y'a quelqu'un



Un voyage à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte sur Thalassa !!!


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toc toc, y'a quelqu'un


quelq'un, quelqu'une, qu'il soit quelconque ou pas,
qui que se soit, en soie ou pas, il ne sera pas qui est quoi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quelq'un, quelqu'une, qu'il soit quelconque ou pas,
> qui que se soit, en soie ou pas, il ne sera pas qui est quoi



qui est quoi , ou plutôt: qui est qui


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

j'étais là avant bande de naze !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











z'êtes grill.é 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_
bonsoirée...  moen vais en Crimée_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Un voyage à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte sur Thalassa !!!



ça suffit ces remarques


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça suffit ces remarques


Marques de chaussures, marques de bouffe, tout ça nous pourris le cerveau et sutout le poortefeuille!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Marques de chaussures, marques de bouffe, tout ça nous pourris le cerveau et sutout le poortefeuille!



Le portefeuille, je le trouve plus souvent dans mon lit que par terre en marchant.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Le portefeuille, je le trouve plus souvent dans mon lit que par terre en marchant.



marchand de rêves


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> marchand de rêves



Rêves jamais réalisé, mais qui sait ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rêves jamais réalisé, mais qui sait ?



Sais-tu comment se passeront les jours suivants?


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2004)

suivant mon humeur, tiens je ne sais plus l'heure
peut etre qu'un espor quelquepart se meurt
ici ou ailleurs
tout ceci n'est apres tout qu'un leurre


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sais-tu comment se passeront les jours suivants?



suivant ce chemin je crois que tu vas y parvenir


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> suivant mon humeur, tiens je ne sais plus l'heure
> peut etre qu'un espor quelquepart se meurt
> ici ou ailleurs
> tout ceci n'est apres tout qu'un leurre



L'heure ? 22h45 minutes


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> suivant ce chemin je crois que tu vas y parvenir



Par venir jusqu'à toi sûrement un jour prochain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Par venir jusqu'à toi sûrement un jour prochain



un jour prochain sera certainement meilleur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un jour prochain sera certainement meilleur



meilleur que du beurre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> meilleur que du beurre



Beurre de cacahouettes, leure de ma braguette.


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Beurre de cacahouettes, leure de ma braguette.



Braguette ouverte, p'tit zozio dehors


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Braguette ouverte, p'tit zozio dehors



dehors, y'a de la place


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dehors, y'a de la place



Place des grands gnomes


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dehors, y'a de la place



 y'a de la place à condition de tout bien ranger


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Place des grands gnomes



grands gnomes nain


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> grands gnomes nain



nain de jardin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nain de jardin



jardin d'Eden


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nain de jardin



Jardin fleuri


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jardin fleuri



fleuri comme les bois au printemps


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jardin fleuri



Fleuri comme un matin de printemps lorsque le bonheur sonne au coeur de chacun


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jardin fleuri



Jardin fleuri de roses anciennes, d'aubépines et de lilas...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Chacun cherche son chat.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

toutes et tous: grillés


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> toutes et tous: grillés



Glob' aussi et toi avec


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Printemps fleuri, été gris


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Printemps fleuri, été gris



gris comme la petite souris qui coure dans les champs de colza


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> gris comme la petite souris qui coure dans les champs de colza



champs de colza à la couleur du soleil


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> champs de colza à la couleur du soleil



Soleil de Satan


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Soleil de Satan



temps ensoleillé pour ce week-end !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

week end de repos


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il y aura des hommes



_grillé _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> _grillé _



faut mettre des lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> faut mettre des lunettes



t'as modifié Lemmymy faut mettre le téléscope


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> t'as modifié Lemmymy faut mettre le téléscope



t'ai bien eue


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> week end de repos



repos des râleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> repos des râleurs



râleurs, allez le faire ailleur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> râleurs, allez le faire ailleur



aïe, l'heure tourne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aïe, l'heure tourne



tourne, tourne, tous en rond nous danserons autour de la table ronde comme la lune


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> tourne, tourne, tous en rond nous danserons autour de la table ronde comme la lune



comme la lune qui fait scintiller la mer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme la lune qui fait scintiller la mer



la mer qu'on voit danser le long des golfes blancs, la mer...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la mer qu'on voit danser le long des golfes blancs, la mer...



la mer alanguie qui caresse doucement le sable doré


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la mer alanguie qui caresse doucement le sable doré



Do ré mi fa sol la si do.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Do ré mi fa sol la si do.




Do rmir ça fait un bien fou


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Do rmir ça fait un bien fou


fou est celui qui veux etre sage, sage ... est celui qui peux etre encore fou
meme a corfou


----------



## Grug (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> fou est celui qui veux etre sage, sage ... est celui qui peux etre encore fou
> meme a corfou



corp fou, esprit seins


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> corp fou, esprit seins



Saint d'esprit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Saint d'esprit



Esprit es-tu là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Esprit es-tu là ?



Là je ne sais pas, mais ailleurs oh que oui


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Oui quènede qui s'annonce ensoleillé


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Oui quènede qui s'annonce ensoleillé


ensoleillé, en soi c'est sain et salutaire sur cette terre solitaire


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ensoleillé, en soi c'est sain et salutaire sur cette terre solitaire



solitaire comme un ver perdu dans une pomme


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> solitaire comme un ver perdu dans une pomme




Pomme pomme pomme pomme, pomme pomme pomme pomme (premières notes de la 5ème de Beethoven)


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pomme pomme pomme pomme, pomme pomme pomme pomme (premières notes de la 5ème de Beethoven)


beethoven n'etait pas alexandrin sauf ici


----------



## Grug (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> beethoven n'etait pas alexandrin sauf ici



ici ou là


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ici ou là



La ferme, célébrité !


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> La ferme, célébrité !


celebrités décerebrées
aux peripeties pathétiques


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> celebrités décerebrées
> aux peripeties pathétiques



Pas tes tics ni tes toques.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Pas tes tics ni tes toques.


Toque du cuistot du self, celui qui gueule tout le temps, avec la grosse moustache?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Toque du cuistot du self, celui qui gueule tout le temps, avec la grosse moustache?



Mous tache, Danièle nettoie.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Mous tache, Danièle nettoie.


Toi t'es comme Danièle, pas net!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es comme Danièle, pas net!



Net te moques pas, mais j'ai gardé sa bague


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Net te moques pas, mais j'ai gardé sa bague


Baggy? Danièle en met?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Baggy? Danièle en met?



Mets de l'huile petit homme dans la vie il faut que ça glisse


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Mets de l'huile petit homme dans la vie il faut que ça glisse


il afut que ca glisse reglise, regal des mots et des sens, sans sens ecris ni en sanscrit, le français sans cesse sait etre francs dasn les textes


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il afut que ca glisse reglise, regal des mots et des sens, sans sens ecris ni en sanscrit, le français sans cesse sait etre francs dasn les textes



Textes maltraités
Sur les forum Mac Gé
Vous pouvez faire cesser
l'offense répétée
de tels mallétrés
Par moi à commencer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Textes maltraités
> Sur les forum Mac Gé
> Vous pouvez faire cesser
> l'offense répétée
> ...


Commencer à réviser pour le bac, ce serait une bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Commencer à réviser pour le bac, ce serait une bonne idée



Idée lire, le bac ça pousse dans les pochettes surprises


----------



## aricosec (15 Mai 2004)

surprise disait le travello,se deshabillant devant ALEM qui avait les yeux hagards


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> surprise disait le travello,se deshabillant devant ALEM qui avait les yeux hagards



les yeux hagards du Arico quand il s'esr réveillé ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Matin sur la montre, soir sous les aisselles


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Matin sur la montre, soir sous les aisselles



les aisselles de ma douce sont douces


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Douce nuit, sainte nuit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Douce nuit, sainte nuit



nuit câline


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nuit câline



Caline Ka ka line kakaline
Kalin kaka line kaka lin

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh ........ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh !

( (c) Coeurs de l'armée rouge)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh ........ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh !



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh ! ciel, mon mari


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahh ! ciel, mon mari



Mari, couche toi là


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mari, couche toi là



Là où un cycliste pisse, aucune herbe ne repousse


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Mai 2004)

FredericMoreau a dit:
			
		

> Là où un cycliste pisse, aucune herbe ne repousse



pousse toi de là, tu prends toute la place


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Place donc aux proseurs après toutes ces empoignades !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Place donc aux proseurs après toutes ces empoignades !



ces empoignades sont le sel des forums !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

rhum des ìles se déguste les pieds dans l'eau sous les palmiers...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> rhum des ìles se déguste les pieds dans l'eau sous les palmiers...



sous les palmiers, mollement allongés, doucement bercés par le murmure des flots


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sous les palmiers, mollement allongés, doucement bercés par le murmure des flots



Flots des mers, ennemis de tous les caps du monde, n'empêchez pas mon PowerBook d'arriver.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Flots des mers, ennemis de tous les caps du monde, n'empêchez pas mon PowerBook d'arriver.



arriver, c'est facile! mais repartir...


----------



## piro (17 Mai 2004)

partir c est mourir un peu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> partir c est mourir un peu



un peu de sel, un peu de poivre, ce sera tout?


----------



## Garulfo (17 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un peu de sel, un peu de poivre, ce sera tout?



Tout, tout, tout vous saurez tout sur le zizi !


----------



## aricosec (18 Mai 2004)

Garulfo a dit:
			
		

> Tout, tout, tout vous saurez tout sur le zizi !


.
zizi tout rose,dans un p'tit prose
.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2004)

Prose ou bien vers,
Vos mots sont des poèmes.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Prose ou bien vers,
> Vos mots sont des poèmes.



Poèmes à l'eau de rose


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Poèmes à l'eau de rose



rose comme ses joues quand je lui dis des mots doux


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rose comme ses joues quand je lui dis des mots doux



Mots doux qui se transforment en une conversation gestuelle et sensuelle


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Mots doux qui se transforment en une conversation gestuelle et sensuelle



une conversation gestuelle et sensuelle est strictement réservée aux plus de 18 ans


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Mai 2004)

18 ans déjà !  Vous ne les faites pas du tout cher ami


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> 18 ans déjà !  Vous ne les faites pas du tout cher ami



cher ami(e), l'amour conserve


----------



## barbarella (18 Mai 2004)

Qu'on serve le vin, que le champagne coule à flots, c'est la fête.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on serve le vin, que le champagne coule à flots, c'est la fête.


Faites ce qu'on vous demande de faire et jamais plus, jamais.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

jamais: ne jamais le dire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jamais: ne jamais le dire



le dire par des gestes est bien meilleur


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> le dire par des gestes est bien meilleur



meilleur qu' [censure] y'a pas


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> meilleur qu' [censure] y'a pas



y'a pas qu'ça qui compte dans la vie


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas qu'ça qui compte dans la vie



La vie est trop courte pour s'habiller triste


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La vie est trop courte pour s'habiller triste



triste, c'est s'habiller trop long


----------



## ginette107 (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> triste, c'est s'habiller trop long



long est le temps à ne rien faire


----------



## aricosec (19 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> long est le temps à ne rien faire


.
faire ou défaire là est la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

question de temps, de quelques jours pour se retrouver...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> question de temps, de quelques jours pour se retrouver...



se retrouver enfin pour que revienne la joie


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

la joie de chanter,   y'a d'la joie boujour boujour les hirondelles...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la joie de chanter,   y'a d'la joie boujour boujour les hirondelles...



les hirondelles qui nous apportent le printemps...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les hirondelles qui nous apportent le printemps...



Le printemps et ses premiers barbecue


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Le printemps et ses premiers barbecue



barbecue de printemps: brûlant


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> barbecue de printemps: brûlant



Brûlant comme un chat sur un toit


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Brûlant comme un chat sur un toit



un toit ça va, trois toits: tu bègaies


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un toit ça va, trois toits: tu bègaies



B B B Bégaiiiiiiiiiiiii euh


----------



## Grug (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> B B B Bégaiiiiiiiiiiiii euh



euh ça laisse coi


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> B B B Bégaiiiiiiiiiiiii euh



Euh?! Tu vas bien? Une guinness à boire d'un trait pour faire passer le ok?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Euh?! Tu vas bien? Une guinness à boire d'un trait pour faire passer le ok?



ok, j'y vais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jusqu'au frigo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'y vais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



au frigo, l'arbitre


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au frigo, l'arbitre



L'arbitre à sifflé la fin du match


----------



## ginette107 (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> L'arbitre à sifflé la fin du match



match retour: trois- zero


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> match retour: trois- zero



zero pointé


----------



## ginette107 (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> zero pointé



pointer du doigt les gens, pas bien maman elle dit


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> pointer du doigt les gens, pas bien maman elle dit



Elle dit n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Elle dit n'importe quoi



n'importe quoi, c'est mieux que rien du tout!


----------



## barbarella (20 Mai 2004)

tout est bon chez elle, 
y'a rien à jeter 

etc.etc


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> tout est bon chez elle,
> y'a rien à jeter
> 
> etc.etc



Jetez moi ce _bip_  qui vous encombre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jetez moi ce _bip_  qui vous encombre



vous encombrer? loin de moi cette idée!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vous encombrer? loin de moi cette idée!



idée saugrenue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> idée saugrenue



nue sur la plage...


----------



## ginette107 (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nue sur la plage...



plage, soleil... qu'est ce que j'aimerai être en vacances


----------



## fwedo (20 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> plage, soleil... qu'est ce que j'aimerai être en vacances



vacances vacances avec un temps comme ca difficile de ne pas s'y croire...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> vacances vacances avec un temps comme ca difficile de ne pas s'y croire...




croire c'est mourir


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> croire c'est mourir


Mais mourir c'est commencer à croire, de toutes façons il est trop tard!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mais mourir c'est commencer à croire, de toutes façons il est trop tard!



trop tard, il est parti!


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, il est parti!


Il est mort ?


----------



## condition (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, il est parti!



parti comme un fou


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

condition a dit:
			
		

> parti comme un fou


Non non! Il a coupé!


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

fou à lier


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> fou à lier



lié comme une botte de foin


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lié comme une botte de foin


Un foin d'enfer!


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> l'enfer est pavé de bonnes intentions



intentions sous entendues


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> intentions sous entendues


Entendues mais pas répétées...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Mai 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Entendues mais pas répétées...



Répétées, NA NA NA NA NERE


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Répétées, NA NA NA NA NERE


Nerf sciatique...


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

tiques ou puces ce sont des parasites


----------



## Goulven (20 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tiques ou puces ce sont des parasites


Rasites or not rasites... It is the question...


----------



## piro (20 Mai 2004)

question tres pertinente je te remercie de me la poser


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> question tres pertinente je te remercie de me la poser


.
poser donc sur moi votre regard de poule,et ponder donc un oeuf,disait le vagabond a la pute


----------



## fwedo (21 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> poser donc sur moi votre regard de poule,et ponder donc un oeuf,disait le vagabond a la pute



pute un putain on est quand meme tous des européens...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> pute un putain on est quand meme tous des européens...



Européens, c'est à dire habitants d'une péninsule asiatique...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Européens, c'est à dire habitants d'une péninsule asiatique...



Asiatique qui envahit ce forum, à mon exemple...


----------



## piro (22 Mai 2004)

exemple montre au disciple par son maitre


----------



## aricosec (23 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> exemple montre au disciple par son maitre


.
maitre dugenou ,avocat a la cour


----------



## piro (23 Mai 2004)

courts metrages mais grandes emotions


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> courts metrages mais grandes emotions [/quote
> 
> Emotions, quand tu nous tiens


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Emotions, quand tu nous tiens



tu nous tiens par le bout du coeur toi


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> tu nous tiens par le bout du coeur toi



toi ça va ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> toi ça va ?



ça va maintenant que tu es là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je t'offre quelque chose?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ça va maintenant que tu es là
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quelque chose ? une tite keken bien fraîche


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose ? une tite keken bien fraîche



Fraîche comme tu l'aimes


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fraîche comme tu l'aimes



Aime ton prochain


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aime ton prochain



prochain rendez-vous à ne pas rater


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> prochain rendez-vous à ne pas rater



Rater son train c'est pas si grave, il suffit d'attendre le prochain


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rater son train c'est pas si grave, il suffit d'attendre le prochain



prochain train, prochaine gare, prochain resto, dans une autre vie


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> prochain train, prochaine gare, prochain resto, dans une autre vie



Une autre vie tout aussi bien remplie


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Une autre vie tout aussi bien remplie



Remplie, mais de quoi???


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Remplie, mais de quoi???



Quoi qu'veux tu que j'en sache ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Quoi qu'veux tu que j'en sache ?



Sache que je n'en sais rien non plus...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Sache que je n'en sais rien non plus...



plus on est de fous


----------



## HCl (24 Mai 2004)

"... fous à lier
Je donnerais tout pour oublier

Oh Marie si tu savais..."


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Mai 2004)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> "... fous à lier
> Je donnerais tout pour oublier
> 
> Oh Marie si tu savais..."



Oh Marie, si tu savais... tout les posts, que l'on a fait...


----------



## fwedo (25 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Oh Marie, si tu savais... tout les posts, que l'on a fait...



fait bien attention à toi, il fait froid, prend ton cache-col


----------



## aricosec (25 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> fait bien attention à toi, il fait froid, prend ton cache-col


.
col du galibier,putain de cote


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> col du galibier,putain de cote



cote de maille


----------



## ginette107 (25 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> cote de maille



il n'y a que maille qui m'aille


----------



## fwedo (25 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a que maille qui m'aille



maillot de bain, tiens toi pret, l'été approche à grand pas...


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> maillot de bain, tiens toi pret, l'été approche à grand pas...



Pas vu, pas pris.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu, pas pris.



Pris la main dans le sac


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Ca court toujours à ce que je vois


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca court toujours à ce que je vois



Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas ce que tu veux dire



Dire, dire, d'être un BB


----------



## barbarella (25 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Dire, dire, d'être un BB



BBQ Rips.


----------



## piro (25 Mai 2004)

rips toujours tu m interesses


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rips toujours tu m interesses


Thérèse de l'enfant Jésus


----------



## piro (25 Mai 2004)

[mauvais gout inside]  yesus mais le premier qui dit je j avale 
je le tue
 [/mauvais gout inside]


----------



## aricosec (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> [mauvais gout inside]  yesus mais le premier qui dit je j avale
> je le tue
> [/mauvais gout inside]


.
avale et n'en laisse pas une seule goutte


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> avale et n'en laisse pas une seule goutte



Goutte and Taggue


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Goutte and Taggue



Tags 9-3 sur les murs de ta ville


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

ville lumiere et de tristesse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2004)

Tristesse du matin fait l'ivresse de l'homme chagrin


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tristesse du matin fait l'ivresse de l'homme chagrin



chagrin noyé dans un verre de vin


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

vin de paille au gout si sucré


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> vin de paille au gout si sucré




sucré tel la poire


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

poire belle hélène nappée d un coulis de chocolat noir


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> poire belle hélène nappée d un coulis de chocolat noir



noir est ma couleur préférée


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

la préférée du sultan se doit d etre belle et mysterieuse


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> la préférée du sultan se doit d etre belle et mysterieuse



mystérieuse comme une elfe


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

une elfe aux oreilles pointues et vétue d une robe verte ainsi que des petits escarpins assortis


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une elfe aux oreilles pointues et vétue d une robe verte ainsi que des petits escarpins assortis



assortis à tes yeux


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

tes yeux si bleus et si profonds où j aime me noyer


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tes yeux si bleus et si profonds où j aime me noyer



Noyer l'ennui de la soirée


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

soirée de grande solitude dans les méandres de la toile


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> soirée de grande solitude dans les méandres de la toile



toile d'araignée


----------



## piro (26 Mai 2004)

araignée du soir espoir


----------



## ginette107 (26 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> araignée du soir espoir


 L'espoir garde le pauvre en vie, la peur tue le riche.

_Proverbe scandinave_


----------



## HCl (27 Mai 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> L'espoir garde le pauvre en vie, la peur tue le riche.
> 
> _Proverbe scandinave_


Le riche a peur d'euromillions, je suis inquiet pour lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_Proverbe publicitaire_


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Mai 2004)

HCl a dit:
			
		

> Le riche a peur d'euromillions, je suis inquiet pour lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour lui, pas d'inquiétude à avoir, il a sa Ferrari au garage


----------



## aricosec (27 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Pour lui, pas d'inquiétude à avoir, il a sa Ferrari au garage


.
garage gaudin ?,oui c'est ici


----------



## fwedo (27 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> garage gaudin ?,oui c'est ici



ici ou ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> ici ou ailleurs...



Ailleur l'air est plus respirable


----------



## lumai (27 Mai 2004)

Plus respirable, en effet, avec cette odeur de pain chaud qui vient d'à côté


----------



## barbarella (27 Mai 2004)

D'à côté de chez Swann


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2004)

Chez Swann y'a toujours de la place pour se garer


----------



## ginette107 (27 Mai 2004)

Se garer à Clermont, que de bonheur


----------



## piro (27 Mai 2004)

bonheur de retrouver son petit chez soi apres une rude journée de boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bonheur de retrouver son petit chez soi apres une rude journée de boulot




boulot, métro, dodo


----------



## piro (27 Mai 2004)

dommage de dormir par une si belle nuit étoilée


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> dommage de dormir par une si belle nuit étoilée



etoilée, la voie lactée du petit dejeuner


----------



## fwedo (28 Mai 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> etoilée, la voie lactée du petit dejeuner



dejeuner c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2004)

c'est bon pour la santé, cé bon bon, cé bonbon


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2004)

Bon, bah ça alors !


----------



## aricosec (28 Mai 2004)

alors remet le couvert dit la nymphomane au gigolo fatigué


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2004)

fatigué, tigué, gué, gai..

Gai gai gai
Je suis l'amour sorcier
Gai gai gai
Ma tête est oiseau
Gai gai gai
Je suis l'amour sorcier
Gai gai gai
Mon corps est taureau

Gai gai gai
Suis fait moitié moitié
Gai gai gai
D'esprit et de peau
Gai gai gai
La terre c'est mes souliers
Gai gai gai
Le ciel mon chapeau

Gai gai gai
Mesdames et missiés
Gai gai gai
Venez mes agneaux
Gai gai gai
Je suis l'amour sorcier
Gai gai gai
J'ai ce qu'il vous faut

Gai gai gai
Pour vous désaltérer
Gai gai gai
Me ferait ruisseau
Gai gai gai
Et je m'enflammerai
Gai gai gai
Pour vous tenir chaud

Gai gai gai
Je suis l'amour sorcier
Gai gai gai
Ma tête est oiseau
Gai gai gai
Je suis l'amour sorcier
Gai gai gai
Mon corps est taureau

Venez à moi
Venez par milliers
La terre et le ciel
On va les marier
Mais je vous fais peur
Et vous préférez
Lancez vos sagaies
Lancer vos sagaies

Gai gai gai
J'ai un moral d'acier
Gai gai gai
Je vous guérirai
Gai gai gai
Mesdames et missiés
Vous verrez
L'amour c'est pas sorcier





_... de Claude Nougaro_


----------



## lumai (28 Mai 2004)

C'est pas sorcier, apparemment, de trouver une suite !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sorcier, apparemment, de trouver une suite !



une suite non redondante


----------



## piro (29 Mai 2004)

dantesque ces modifications sur les forums


----------



## aricosec (29 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> une suite non redondante


.
redondante comme l'est cette saloperire de feuille d'impots annuelle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> redondante comme l'est cette saloperire de feuille d'impots annuelle



annuelle: qui ne fleurit qu'un été


----------



## Ali Baba (29 Mai 2004)

un été au bord de l'eau


----------



## piro (29 Mai 2004)

Ali Baba a dit:
			
		

> un été au bord de l'eau



eau limpide et claire des ruisseaux de ma contrée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> eau limpide et claire des ruisseaux de ma contrée



Macon: très belle région au vin délicieux


----------



## piro (29 Mai 2004)

délicieux comme une brise d'été


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mai 2004)

L'été s'ra chaud, l'été s'ra chaud...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> L'été s'ra chaud, l'été s'ra chaud...



chaud comme le coeur de ma mie


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Mai 2004)

Ma mie est aussi pure que le crystal...


----------



## piro (30 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Ma mie est aussi pure que le crystal...



crystal de bohème


----------



## bebert (30 Mai 2004)

bohemian rhapsody


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> bohemian rhapsody



dit y'en a encore ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (30 Mai 2004)

encore faut-il qu'il y en ait déjà eu...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Mai 2004)

déjà eu?  sûrement mais quoi ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (31 Mai 2004)

quoi de plus?


----------



## piro (31 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> quoi de plus?



plus de bière mais c et horrible


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2004)

c'est horrible d'entendre des choses pareilles


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un grand chanteur



Chanteur de blues. AUJOURD'HUI, TES BUILDINGS GRIMPENT HAUT
A BLAGNAC, TES AVIONS SONT PLUS BEAUX
SI L'UN ME RAMENE SUR CETTE VILLE


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chanteur de blues. AUJOURD'HUI, TES BUILDINGS GRIMPENT HAUT
> A BLAGNAC, TES AVIONS SONT PLUS BEAUX
> SI L'UN ME RAMENE SUR CETTE VILLE



J'ai du louper quelque chose  :hein:


----------



## piro (1 Juin 2004)

chose promise chose due
relancons ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2004)

fil à couper la beu


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juin 2004)

Beu fait le boeuf, meuh fait la vache


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beu fait le boeuf, meuh fait la vache



La vache! Tu n'avais pas reconnu Nougaro


----------



## favierjoel (1 Juin 2004)

garo au gorille


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2004)

Rillettes pas fraîches


----------



## piro (1 Juin 2004)

frais du matin peché


----------



## aricosec (2 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> frais du matin peché


peché veniel et non pas peché veiniel de l'amour


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> peché veniel et non pas peché veiniel de l'amour



l'amourette est un amour court


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

cours forrest, cours !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2004)

cours toujours tu m'intéresses


----------



## favierjoel (2 Juin 2004)

resplendire de beauté


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2004)

favierjoel a dit:
			
		

> resplendire de beauté



beauté d'essence


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> beauté d'essence



L'essence possède l'existence


----------



## piro (2 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> beauté d'essence


essence de terebentine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> essence de terebentine


Antynomies de la raison pure


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2004)

pure jus de fruit


----------



## piro (2 Juin 2004)

fruits de la passion


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2004)

passion dévorante


----------



## piro (3 Juin 2004)

dévore la vie et ne songe pas un lendemain


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2004)

un lendemain qui ressemblera à aujourd'hui


----------



## aricosec (3 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un lendemain qui ressemblera à aujourd'hui


.
aujourd'hui nous somme jeudi une fois


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2004)

une fois de plus tu as raison


----------



## barbarella (3 Juin 2004)

Tu as raison, mais pas autant que moi.


----------



## fwedo (3 Juin 2004)

moi je trouve que ca suffit


----------



## piro (3 Juin 2004)

suffit de croire en l autre et tout iras pour le mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> suffit de croire en l autre et tout iras pour le mieux



Mieux qu'un juron : Bachibouzouk


----------



## favierjoel (3 Juin 2004)

Où qu'il est????


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juin 2004)

il est dans ton ©


----------



## piro (3 Juin 2004)

il est dans ton cul au fond a droite 
desole j ai po pu m empecher


----------



## piro (3 Juin 2004)

sur l cul globalcut est trop rapide pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il est dans ton cul au fond a droite
> desole j ai po pu m empecher



En pêchés, en paroles, par action ou par omission


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Mission impossible


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2004)

Impossible de bien réfléchir, de bien aimer, de bien dormir si on n'a pas mangé.

[Virginia Woolf]


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Impossible de bien réfléchir, de bien aimer, de bien dormir si on n'a pas mangé.
> 
> [Virginia Woolf]


 Manger ou etre mangé, tel est la question


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Manger ou etre mangé, tel est la question



Avant que naas ne s'énerve, corrige ton "tel" en "telle"...


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Manger ou etre mangé, tel est la question


 La question est apparemment de savoir si l'orthographe est correcte


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> La question est apparemment de savoir si l'orthographe est correcte


Correct, vous êtes le maillon fort !


----------



## Yama (4 Juin 2004)

Fort tu es jeune Padawan car plus rapide que moi votre maitre? été vous avez !


phrase initiale du post : "correcte ! Goulven, Lumaï vous êtes le maillon faible ! "


----------



## barbarella (4 Juin 2004)

Vous avez bonne mine, savez-vous ?


----------



## KARL40 (4 Juin 2004)

Savez-vous qu'il est plus facile d'utiliser un mac ?


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2004)

il est plus facile d'utiliser un mac, parait-il, que de monter des étagères suédoises...


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> il est plus facile d'utiliser un mac, parait-il, que de monter des étagères suédoises...


Tout dépend des étagères, parfois elles sont noires!


----------



## Juste en passant (4 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend des étagères, parfois elles sont noires!


Noir, c'est noir....


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Noir, c'est noir....


Oui mais là il y a un espoir : on est vendredi!


----------



## lumai (4 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là il y a un espoir : on est vendredi!


 "Vendre ! dit la poissonnière. Mais ça c'est mon métier, efin pour le poisson!"


----------



## Goulven (4 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> "Vendre ! dit la poissonnière. Mais ça c'est mon métier, efin pour le poisson!"


Pouah! Son odeur est pestilentielle!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pouah! Son odeur est pestilentielle!


 
Pastis sans ciel est comme champagne sans bulle


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Bulle du matin tout va bien :love:


----------



## piro (4 Juin 2004)

bien sous tout rapport


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

Rapports sexuels matin, midi et soir


----------



## piro (4 Juin 2004)

soiree longue et dure en perspective


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2004)

perspectives encourageantes


----------



## Goulven (5 Juin 2004)

jantes en alliage léger


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

Léger comme l'air pure qu'on respire en montagne


----------



## piro (5 Juin 2004)

la montagne du destin est un haut lieu touristique


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

ho!!! lieu touristique? que je te hais


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ho!!! lieu touristique? que je te hais



espère toujours...


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

'jour nuit quelle est la différence ?


----------



## piro (5 Juin 2004)

différence entre le bien et le mal


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juin 2004)

le mal c'est mieux que le bien


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le mal c'est mieux que le bien



bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Jamais vaux mieux que jamais et même que plus tard


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vaux mieux que jamais et même que plus tard



plus tard il est, plus tard je me lèverai


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

je me léverais à 8H comme d'abh :/


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je me léverais à 8H comme d'abh :/



comme d'ab, tu iras me chercher des croissants bien frais...


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme d'ab, tu iras me chercher des croissants bien frais...




J'irais peut-etre en chercher mais pas pour toi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (6 Juin 2004)

pour toi et pour moi alors?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Alors là on remet ça :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors là on remet ça :love:



remets ça où tu l'as pris


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

pris la main dans le sac


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pris la main dans le sac



le sac de ma soeur n'est pas sa culotte


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

culotte de cheval ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

cheval de feu


----------



## piro (6 Juin 2004)

feu de joie


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

joie et amour


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2004)

Amour gloire et beauté :/


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

beauté fatal


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

fatal et bien?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

bien, et danser maintenant


----------



## piro (6 Juin 2004)

maintenant c est l heure du disco


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

disco a gogo


----------



## Grug (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> disco a gogo


 gogo dancer


----------



## piro (6 Juin 2004)

dancer in the dark


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

dark water


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

what heure est-il?


----------



## piro (6 Juin 2004)

il est est 8 heures et quart mme oscar


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il est est 8 heures et quart mme oscar



carton plein


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2004)

Plein de choses à faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Plein de choses à faire ...



faire et défaire, telle est notre destinée...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Juin 2004)

destinée, mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour avoir une destinée pareille... :/


----------



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> destinée, mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour avoir une destinée pareille... :/



pareille. En tutu de soie.


----------



## piro (7 Juin 2004)

soie de chine rouge sang


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> soie de chine rouge sang



sans un rond, tu ne vas pas bien loin...


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2004)

Loin de moi l'idée de flooder ...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2004)

Flooder avec tact pour ne pas se faire trop remarquer


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2004)

Se faire trop remarquer peut entrainer un bannissement !


----------



## barbarella (7 Juin 2004)

Ce mensonge, sera puni.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Ce mensonge, sera puni.



a pu ni eau, ni vin: rien du tout


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> a pu ni eau, ni vin: rien du tout


 Tout reviendra, t'en fais pas !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tout reviendra, t'en fais pas !




passez une agréable après-midi tout de même   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

attention à la marche


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2004)

Marche tous les jours une heure pour entretenir ton corps !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Marche tous les jours une heure pour entretenir ton corps !



corps à corps: c?est torride!


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> corps à corps: c?est torride!


 ride qui part, jeunesse sur le tard


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ride qui part, jeunesse sur le tard



tardons pas trop le train va bientôt se mettre en rail


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

pastis ou pernod?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pastis ou pernod?



oooh la belle bleue ! de préférence pour moi une verte !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> oooh la belle bleue ! de préférence pour moi une verte !



une verte, c'est une absinthe


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2004)

Absinthe matin midi et soir, la vie va bien


----------



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

bienheureux qui connait la réponse


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2004)

La réponse était dans la question


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2004)

question : ou est finn ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Juin 2004)

Finn, il cuve, tout le monde le sait


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Finn, il cuve, tout le monde le sait



le serrurier l'a retrouvé écroulé à la cave...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

la cave était vide, il avait tout sifflé


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Juin 2004)

c'est juste pour voir ma signature


----------



## piro (8 Juin 2004)

siffler n est pas jouer


----------



## fwedo (8 Juin 2004)

joué les tours, ville lumière...


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2004)

lumière aziz


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

Aziz au tableau


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

T'a bleau yeux tu sais...


----------



## fwedo (8 Juin 2004)

c'est pas sur ca...


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

ca va aller, reste calme


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ca va aller, reste calme



calme, Global?


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

Global ?? oui c'est moi?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Global ?? oui c'est moi?



moi, c'que j'en dis...


----------



## barbarella (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'que j'en dis...



Dis... t'aurais pas 10 euros ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Dis... t'aurais pas 10 euros ?



10 euros ?  ouf! j'avais peur que ce soit 100 balles


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

S'emballer pour la première jupe plissée...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> S'emballer pour la première jupe plissée...



jupe plissée  :love: miam


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jupe plissée :love: miam


Mi amor...Tou séra touyour la plous belle


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Mi amor...Tou séra touyour la plous belle



la plous belle dou bar... c'est pas toi


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Toi tu dégages!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu dégages!



âge tu n'as pas assez


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Aseptisant siouplait! J'ai une méchante blessure à la douze!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Aseptisant siouplait! J'ai une méchante blessure à la douze!



doucement les basses


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

bassiendez! J'ai un rhube!


----------



## inconnu(e) (8 Juin 2004)

rhume des foins ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> rhume des foins ?



rhume des foins le matin: le soir chagrin


----------



## barbarella (8 Juin 2004)

Soir chagrin, matin coquin.


----------



## inconnu(e) (8 Juin 2004)

Coquin  de chat il a bouffé mes tongues !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Soir chagrin, matin coquin.



matin coquin 'tit déj câlin


----------



## inconnu(e) (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> matin coquin 'tit déj câlin




L'inconnu(e) avait posté avant toi


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

tit dej calin c tellement gentil


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> L'inconnu(e) avait posté avant toi



ben vi, j'ai vu   

mais quand j'aurai compris comment effacer un message...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

_bon, reprenons..._




			
				inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Coquin  de chat il a bouffé mes tongues !



tongues ou tennis: on n'a guère le choix


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _bon, reprenons..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le choix est ce qu'il y a de plus important dans ce monde


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Le choix est ce qu'il y a de plus important dans ce monde



mondanités, mondanités, y'a pas qu'ça dans la vie


----------



## inconnu(e) (8 Juin 2004)

La vie sans chocolat c'est pas une vie


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> La vie sans chocolat c'est pas une vie



Une vie de plus, une vie de moins, de toute façon ça finira un jour


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> La vie sans chocolat c'est pas une vie



Vittel: l'eau de votre jeunesse


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Et moi, j'existe pas???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'existe pas???



_voila, voila_  



			
				Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Une vie de plus, une vie de moins, de toute façon ça finira un jour



un jour nous partirons...


----------



## inconnu(e) (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _voila, voila_
> 
> 
> 
> un jour nous partirons...



rond et rouge comme une tomate il se prit en pleine poire le lampadaire de la rue Plantamoure


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Amour, amour, on en donne jamais trop


----------



## benao (8 Juin 2004)

trop de blabla.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> trop de blabla.


trop de blabla me dit cet homme là


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Cet homme là ne place pas l'amour en tête, dommage


----------



## benao (8 Juin 2004)

Hommage aux mages qui ont la rage.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

La rage est d'un autre temps, suivons Apple et sa boulimie de blanc


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

blanc comme neige qui fond au soleil


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Au soleil avec mon YokoBook à surfer sur macg, je vais bientôt y goûter avec AirPort Express


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Expression un tantinet déplacée!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Expression un tantinet déplacée!



Déplacée??? J'ai rien vu bouger... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Expression un tantinet déplacée!



c'est quoi, ça ?


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Encore loupé Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Déplacée??? J'ai rien vu bouger... :mouais:



bougera, bougera pas


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bougera, bougera pas



Bougera pas si c'est bien scotché  :rateau:


----------



## benao (8 Juin 2004)

scotcher n'est pas jouer.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jouer du pipeau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> jouer du pipeau



peau d'hareng


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

Hareng sort


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

sort d'ici !


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

ici c'est une propriété privée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est une propriété privée



privé de dessert


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

Desserts : glaces 2 boules


----------



## piro (8 Juin 2004)

boules de petanque


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Tank dans les bois, morts dans les sous-bois :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Tank dans les bois, morts dans les sous-bois :rateau:



les sous-bois sont dangereux la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juin 2004)

nuit d'ivresse


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nuit d'ivresse



L'ivresse nuit à la santé


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

La santé nuit au plaisir


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

Le plaisire d'aimer


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

aimer toute la nuit et plus si affinité :love:


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

affinité, fin de nuité.


----------



## piro (9 Juin 2004)

nuit torride en ce debut de canicule


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

cul nu! cul nu!


----------



## ginette107 (9 Juin 2004)

Nu comme un ver


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Nu comme un ver



vertige ou tige verte?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

verte pâture foulée par le troupeau


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

troupeau de bisons en vue!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

vue d'ici c'est pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vue d'ici c'est pas mal



malappris!


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

pris la main dans le sac


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

Sac Vuitton bien entendu!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Sac Vuitton bien entendu!



tendu comme la corde d'un pendu


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

Pendue au téléphone, elle discute avec sa soeur depuis 1 heure!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pendue au téléphone, elle discute avec sa soeur depuis 1 heure!!



heureusement qu'elle a dit que c'était sa soeur


----------



## aricosec (9 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> heureusement qu'elle a dit que c'était sa soeur


.
soeur sourire et sa guitare magique


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> soeur sourire et sa guitare magique



Ma geek, je la cherche, pour l'instant je surfe seul inexorablement...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ma geek, je la cherche, pour l'instant je surfe seul inexorablement...



inexorablement, le fleuve court vers le lac...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juin 2004)

Lac de Serre-Ponçon


----------



## benao (9 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Lac de Serre-Ponçon


ponçons aux autres, surtout a ceux qui n'ont pas de mac! les malheureux!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> ponçons aux autres, surtout a ceux qui n'ont pas de mac! les malheureux!



les malheureux auront droit au royaume des cieux


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

si eux le dise, je ne peux pas contester


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si eux le dise, je ne peux pas contester



con testé: idiot confirmé  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

méééééééé quoi


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Quoi d'neuf docteur ?


----------



## aricosec (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Quoi d'neuf docteur ?


.
docteur,j'ai revé du percepteur,c'est grave ?


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

grave! C'est le mot! l'heure est grave mon petit...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> grave! C'est le mot! l'heure est grave mon petit...



mon petit chaton est tout mignon


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2004)

Mignon de veau au poivre vert.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mignon de veau au poivre vert.



poivre vert., baies rouges, de quoi relever la sauce dans la cocotte


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

la cocotte j'te dis, ça pue la cocotte!

(bon là on tourne en rond... )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> la cocotte j'te dis, ça pue la cocotte!
> 
> (bon là on tourne en rond... )



la cocotte est-elle une poule


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

poule qui mousse n'amasse pas rousse...


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> poule qui mousse n'amasse pas rousse...


Roussillon, Langue d'Oc...et fini avec les docteurs, siouplé  :hein:


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Roussillon, Langue d'Oc...et fini avec les docteurs, siouplé  :hein:


Plait-il ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Plait-il ??



il est juste l'heure


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il est juste l'heure


l'heure tourne et mon boulot n'avance pas!


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> l'heure tourne et mon boulot n'avance pas!


 Avance pas comme ça, tu vas te taper le plot !!!


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Plot! Plot! font les gouttes


----------



## barbarella (10 Juin 2004)

Les gouttes de rosé qui illuminent la vie.


----------



## Goulven (10 Juin 2004)

Viva de Candia!


----------



## lumai (10 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Viva de Candia!


 Quand diabolo conduit, satanas ricanne


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

ricane bien qui ricanera le dernier


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2004)

Dernier pogo à Paris ...


----------



## benao (10 Juin 2004)

pari tenu!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> pari tenu!



nu comme un ver


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

tenue de soirée


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nu comme un ver



verre à pied


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> verre à pied



pied au ©


----------



## piro (10 Juin 2004)

cul de bouteille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> cul de bouteille



bouteille à encre


----------



## piro (11 Juin 2004)

encre de chine


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> encre de chine


chiner aux puces


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

puce à l'oreille


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> puce à l'oreille


L'oreille cassée

Wouahh! Z'avez vu la culture??


----------



## barbarella (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> L'oreille cassée
> 
> Wouahh! Z'avez vu la culture??



La culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins en a plus on l'étale.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

Etale bien garnie


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Etale bien garnie


 garnie comme un bouquet


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> garnie comme un bouquet


Un bouquet de roses pour vous mademoiselle :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Mademoiselle chante le blues mais il n'y a plus Ray.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

raie du ©


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> raie du ©


 culte du moi


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

moi j'dis ça, mais après tout peu importe


----------



## aricosec (11 Juin 2004)

importé du gensing directement de chine,ça marche .


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

Ca marche à pied


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca marche à pied


A pied ou à cheval??


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> A pied ou à cheval??


 cheval me l'faire...


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

fer à repasser


----------



## piro (11 Juin 2004)

repasser le linge


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juin 2004)

linge de maison


----------



## piro (11 Juin 2004)

maison provencale perchée sur une colline verdoyante


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

verdoyante comme la petite maison au fond du jardin :/


----------



## KARL40 (12 Juin 2004)

Jardin où gambadent les jolis moutons


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

moutons demoniaques qui vont finir en brochettes


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

brochettes bien cuites sur le barbecue :love:


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

barbecue arrosé d une bonne bouteille de rosé bien frais


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> barbecue arrosé d une bonne bouteille de rosé bien frais




Ahhh t'as enfin arrêté le Banga  :love:  :love:    :love:


----------



## Goulven (12 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> barbecue arrosé d une bonne bouteille de rosé bien frais


Fraichement accueilli à la sortie du train


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

petit train des enfers


----------



## Goulven (12 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> petit train des enfers


Enfers et contre tout!


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

tout va pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes


----------



## Goulven (12 Juin 2004)

des mondes virtuels


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

mondes virtuels dessinés par l'homme


----------



## Goulven (12 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mondes virtuels dessinés par l'homme


l'homme de néandertal


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

tal'heure ?


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

l heure de l apero avec les cacahuetes


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

cawouettes pistaches et tout l'tralala


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

francis lalanne ne fait que des chansons sans interet
je deconnes il fait aussi supporter des bleus


----------



## kitetrip (12 Juin 2004)

des bleus qui vont perdre l'Euro


----------



## piro (12 Juin 2004)

euro raté 
comme le mondial de corée


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

Corée du nord


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Nord c'est nord, il n'y a plus de sport.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juin 2004)

sport en chambre


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sport en chambre



Chambre, chambrons, chambrez les gars
 :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

les gars ça ne pense qu'à ça :love:


----------



## piro (13 Juin 2004)

ça repart et ça reviens


----------



## ginette107 (13 Juin 2004)

reviens reviens Léon, il y a les mêmes à la maison


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

à la maison c'est toujours mieux


----------



## Goulven (13 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> à la maison c'est toujours mieux


Mieux vaut partir à point!


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut partir à point!


 pointer ou  tirer, je ne sais pas mais on va pas y passer la sieste.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juin 2004)

le sieste après un bon apéro et un repas bien arrosé


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le sieste après un bon apéro et un repas bien arrosé


 rosé comme le smiley qui a piscine


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

piscine d'eau de mer


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> piscine d'eau de mer


 mer de in france, cacaboum heu cacaboum, et j'avoue que lisena is a triple book euh na...


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mer de in france, cacaboum heu cacaboum, et j'avoue que lisena is a triple book euh na...


na na na na nère!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

nerf de la guerre


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nerf de la guerre


guerre des nerfs


----------



## barbarella (14 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> guerre des nerfs



Des nerfs solides.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Des nerfs solides.


 solides, liquides, gazeux, y'a matière.


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> solides, liquides, gazeux, y'a matière.


Matière à discuter...


----------



## aricosec (14 Juin 2004)

discutez,discutez,c'est le fond qui manque le plus


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> discutez,discutez,c'est le fond qui manque le plus


 le plus est l'ennemi du bien


----------



## piro (14 Juin 2004)

bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

jamais, il ne faut jamais dire jamais


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> jamais, il ne faut jamais dire jamais


 jamais ça jamais !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

Jamais au grand jamais


----------



## bebert (14 Juin 2004)

jamais je ne posterai ici.


----------



## pil38 (14 Juin 2004)

jamais plus jamais ...


----------



## loustic (14 Juin 2004)

Jamais, encore et toujours jamais.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (14 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Jamais, encore et toujours jamais.


*

jamais dis-tu? never? *


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> jamais dis-tu? never?


 Nevers ?  j'y vais jamais


----------



## piro (14 Juin 2004)

jamais sans ma fille


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

ma fille ne le fera jamais


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ma fille ne le fera jamais


Jamais ma fille ne le fera


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

le fera-t-elle un jour ?


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> le fera-t-elle un jour ?



Un jour, je serai grande :rateau:


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, je serai grande :rateau:


Grande est la sagesse de Ginette n° 107


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

107 c'est deux 51 et cinq glaçons


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 107 c'est deux 51 et cinq glaçons


Cinq glaçons dans mon verre? mais y a plus de place pour mon whisky!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

whisky à gogo


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> whisky à gogo


gogo dancer


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

danser joue contre joue


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> danser joue contre joue


joue au docteur!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

docteur, pas de piqûre  :sick:


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

cure de jouvence


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

joue Vence, mais je fais Cindy  :hosto:


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juin 2004)

c indy le chat de la voisine


----------



## Goulven (14 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> c indy le chat de la voisine


la voisine d'à coté?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

A coté c'est les clodos  :casse:


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

clodos qui ont bon dos


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

dos au mur


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2004)

mur des lamentations


----------



## ginette107 (14 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mur des lamentations



a'tion derrière toi


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

des lamentations du matin au soir ça commence à suffire


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> a'tion derrière toi



Toi tu vas voir à la récrée


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juin 2004)

A la récrée je vais te piquer ton gouter


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

Grillé Global! 
Heuh... j'ai 25 trains de retard là :rose:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> A la récrée je vais te piquer ton gouter


Goutez moi ce chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Chocolat de Noël


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

chocolat, gare à tes bras


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

Noel au bal, con!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

con s'type hé


----------



## ginette107 (15 Juin 2004)

hé qu'est ce que tu fous?


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

hé t'as vu l'heure?


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> hé qu'est ce que tu fous?



Fous du roi


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

hé été pourri


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fous du roi


Roi de pacotille


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Pâque au tille, Noël au lit


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

lis ton testament


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Ton testament est prêt ? car ton heure est venue


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

nue comme un ver est la voisine d'à coté qui est bien mignonne et bien gentille souvent le week-end


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

le week-end est un bon moment pour ne rien faire  :love:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

fer à cheval


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

cheval de troie


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf et dix!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

dis moi pas qu'c'est pas vrai :affraid:


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> trois, quatre, cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf et dix!


 dix pas de conneries toi


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

Vraiment tu es in-su-por-table !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

table de ping-pong


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

pong de la rivière kwaï


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

kwa'y dit ? ça doit être la fatigue


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

tiguedondon, tiguedondaine


----------



## fwedo (15 Juin 2004)

tiguedondaine ???!! avec des mots comme ca, il devient pas facile facile ce tgv...


----------



## aricosec (15 Juin 2004)

TGV ,avec ça on risque de rester en gare


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Gare de Lyon, terminus


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

Terminuuuuuuuuus! Tout le monde descend!


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

descend des bières au lieu de parler


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> descend des bières au lieu de parler


Parler la bouche pleine? Très peu pour moi! Je suis bien élevé...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

Elevé au grain


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

grain à moudre


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Moudre le café ? Jamais.


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

jamais reutiliser jamais, ça a dejà été fait hier, et faut pas recommencer, jamais !


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Jamais recommencer ? D'accord ! Jamais !


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

jamais sans ma fille ?? Bon on recule d'une ou deux pages?


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

pages à tourner dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre
:style: :hosto:


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

montre moi tes mains! Retourne les laver elles sont dégueu!


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> montre moi tes mains! Retourne les laver elles sont dégueu!


 déégeule pas partout, ça fait tache.


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

tâche de vin


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

vin que je vais boire, à l'ombre de la tonnelle


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

tonnelle de blest


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> tonnelle de blest


 blest glod america... ou un truc comme ça


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

comme ça c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux!


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Blestlitovsk une ville floue.
Pas assez vite, voir le post suivant


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

Cheveux d'ange


----------



## lumai (15 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Cheveux d'ange


 Dans geopardy, qui gagne à la fin ???


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

à la fin l'écran devient noir


----------



## inconnu(e) (15 Juin 2004)

Noir désir


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juin 2004)

désirs intimes


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> désirs intimes



Désirs intimes de rencontres rêvées


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Désirs intimes de rencontres rêvées



Oh ! Ben alors c'est-il pas un peu de la triche ?
Hein ?
La règle du jeu est "...prendre le dernier mot..."
qu'il a dit Aricosec. Non mais !

Faut dire : Intimes désirs etc.


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Intimes désirs etc.


Intimes désirs etc,et pourquoi et pourquoi, tralalala intimes et desirables, de lapin !


----------



## piro (16 Juin 2004)

lapin au citron


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> lapin au citron


 six troncs c'est vite dit


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

dit tonton, pourquoi tu tousses ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dit tonton, pourquoi tu tousses ?



tous se tiennent la main


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

la main dans la poche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la main dans la poche



pochetron


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Pochetron-pe mon pain dans la soupe.


----------



## fwedo (16 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pochetron-pe mon pain dans la soupe.


soupe à l'oignon


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Oignon blanc


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

blanc comme neige


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Neige fondue


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Neige fondue



fondue moitié/moitié au vieux carouge  :love:


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

carouge ? c'est quoi ce truc, un fromage ?


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

fromage de chèvre


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

chévres des montagnes ?


----------



## ginette107 (16 Juin 2004)

Pas de montagne sans brouillard, pas d'homme de mérite sans calomniateurs.

_proverbe turc_


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

calomniateurs, on vous spolie


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> calomniateurs, on vous spolie


 spolie, beaucoup trop pour etre honnete


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

honnêtes gens allez vus coucher :love:


----------



## piro (16 Juin 2004)

coucher n est pas jouer


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

jouer au foot c'est fatiguant


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> jouer au foot c'est fatiguant



gant de velours autour d'une main de fer


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

fer à cheval


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> fer à cheval



Val d'Isère


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Y'sert quoi au dessert ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Y'sert quoi au dessert ?



sertissez les diamants


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

Diamants montés sur rubis


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Rubis sur l'ongle


----------



## Grug (16 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Diamants montés sur rubis


 rubis cons, affranchis


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juin 2004)

ongle cassé


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ongle cassé


 cassée la voiiiiiiture 
 :affraid: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cassée la voiiiiiiture
> :affraid: :sick:



voiture balai


----------



## piro (17 Juin 2004)

lait de vache


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

vache normande


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

normandie, un jour j'irai te revoir...


----------



## aricosec (17 Juin 2004)

revoir un jour mon premier amour de l'ecole


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> revoir un jour mon premier amour de l'ecole



l'école est finie


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Finie la rigolade


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Finie la rigolade



rigolade? je me marre


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

marée haute, marée basse


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Juin 2004)

Bastringue


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bastringue



ringard


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

gare du nord, puis prenez direction chatelet.


----------



## pil38 (17 Juin 2004)

rin ! garde a vous


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

vous  plaisantez, j'espère


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vous plaisantez, j'espère


père noel ! pere noel ! pere noel !


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Juin 2004)

El Gringo !


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> El Gringo !


Gringo laid


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

lait en poudre


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

poudre à canon


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

canon la meuf :love:


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> canon la meuf :love:



La meuf   , elle te dit quoi, d'après toi ?  :hein:


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> La meuf   , elle te dit quoi, d'après toi ?  :hein:


 toi tu es susceptible  :love:


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Suce sept p'tits bleus


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Suce sept p'tits bleus


 susceptible, c'est ce que j'ai dit, susceptible !


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

bleuffant, le thread précédent...


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> susceptible, c'est ce que j'ai dit, susceptible !


Suce ces p'tits bleus qui font mal, maman bobo.


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

bobo : categorie marketing (fin du XXeme,debut du XXIeme siecle.)


----------



## vincent_zo (17 Juin 2004)

siècle! mon mari !


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

marie toi, tu ne sera plus célibataire


----------



## barbarella (17 Juin 2004)

Terre à terre


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

terra incognita, un peu de latin dans ce train, ca fait du bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> terra incognita, un peu de latin dans ce train, ca fait du bien.



bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

jamais reutiliiser jamais !


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> jamais reutiliiser jamais !


Z'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire...


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

faire et defaire, c'est toujours travailler


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faire et defaire, c'est toujours travailler



travailler c'est la santé


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Rien faire c'est la conserver
Non

Santé publique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rien faire c'est la conserver
> Non
> 
> Santé publique



publication tendancieuse


----------



## piro (17 Juin 2004)

tendu comme une ficelle de string


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

string sur la tête


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> string sur la tête



tête de noeud   

_tu l'as bien cherchée_


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juin 2004)

ne me cherche pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ne me cherche pas



pas vu, pas pris


----------



## piro (18 Juin 2004)

pris la main dans le sac et l autre dans le froc


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

froc troué, fesse à l'air


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

air conditionnée


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Juin 2004)

On n'est pas des bêtes, tout de même !!!  :mouais:


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

meme pas peur...


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Peur du gendarme


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

gendarme au prochain carrefour


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> gendarme au prochain carrefour



four à pain


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

pain brioché


----------



## fwedo (18 Juin 2004)

brie, hochet, le petit déjeuner du bébé qui aime le fromage


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

fromage ou dessert ?


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> fromage ou dessert ?


C'est rassurant


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est rassurant


 poil au dents


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est rassurant



rang d'oignons


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2004)

oignons frits ou soubise ?


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oignons frits ou soubise ?


Soubise, c'est mangeable ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Soubise, c'est mangeable ?



mangeable: ça se termine comme dirigeable


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

dirigeable comme un ballon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dirigeable comme un ballon



allons-donc


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

donc si ce n'est toi, c'est ta cousine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> donc si ce n'est toi, c'est ta cousine



ta cousine est gironde


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

gironde dine


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> gironde dine



diner n'est pas déjeuner


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

jeûner ça me donne faim


----------



## KARL40 (18 Juin 2004)

Fin ? Mais non, cela ne fait que commencer !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

commencez sans moi, je reviens


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> commencez sans moi, je reviens


Reviens, veux-tu, ton absence a brisé ma vie.


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Reviens, veux-tu, ton absence a brisé ma vie.


 vie au fil de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vie au fil de l'eau



l'eau de la claire fontaine...


----------



## aricosec (18 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'eau de la claire fontaine...


fontaine de mes amours anciens


----------



## Grug (18 Juin 2004)

anciens francs ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Juin 2004)

Francs-Comtois


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Francs-Comtois



toison d'or


----------



## piro (18 Juin 2004)

or azur toujours assure


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> or azur toujours assure



assurément, je suis encore là


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

la digue du c@@


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> la digue du c@@



© par dessus tête


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> la digue du c@@



c@@ tu voulais pas dire ©ul ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> © par dessus tête




tête de noeud


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tête de noeud



noeud gorgien


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Gien et sa porcelaine        ?


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gien et sa porcelaine        ?


Porcelaine, pas de Gien, de Limoges


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juin 2004)

Limoges aussi ?  bon ils font quoi à Gien alors ?


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Limoges aussi ?  bon ils font quoi à Gien alors ?


 alors ils s'emmerdent, près de la rivière


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (19 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors ils s'emmerdent, près de la rivière



La rivière est canadienne


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> La rivière est canadienne



canadienne comme les tentes


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

Tentes de camping


----------



## piro (19 Juin 2004)

camping sauvage en plein champ


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

champagne que global ne paye plus, mais pour tout le monde !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

tout le monde il est joli :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

joli le journal.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> joli le journal.



alternatif


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juin 2004)

tif coupé en quatre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tif coupé en quatre



quatre quart miam :love:


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quatre quart miam :love:


Miamnésique mi-raisin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Miamnésique mi-raisin



zinzin  :mouais:


----------



## inconnu(e) (19 Juin 2004)

zinC


----------



## Grug (19 Juin 2004)

zinc ou je sirote mon verre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> zinc ou je sirote mon verre



mon verre de "fée verte


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mon verre de "fée verte


Vert comme de l'herbe


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vert comme de l'herbe



herbe à vaches violettes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Violette et gribouille


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Violette et gribouille


`
bouille toute ronde


----------



## piro (20 Juin 2004)

rond comme un ballon


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

ballon de fou


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juin 2004)

fou theu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> fou theu



heureux qui comme Ulysse...


----------



## pem (20 Juin 2004)

Lisse toire


----------



## fwedo (21 Juin 2004)

toi, regardes un peu


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> toi, regardes un peu


Petit à petit.......


----------



## aricosec (21 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Petit à petit.......


.
titi et gros minet


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> titi et gros minet


 miné par les remords


----------



## loustic (21 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> miné par les remords


mord'alors


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> mord'alors



alors ils se marièrent, furent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> alors ils se marièrent, furent heureux et eurent beaucoup d'enfants



Enfants de tous pays, tendez vos mains meurtries
Semez l'amour et puis donnez la vie


----------



## vincent_zo (21 Juin 2004)

la vie, la vie , la vie , la vie, la vie (sur l'air du générique de la série animée des années 80 du même nom, avec les globules rouges qui ressemble aux personnags historiques d'une autre série animée de la même époque.)


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> la vie, la vie , la vie , la vie, la vie (sur l'air du générique de la série animée des années 80 du même nom, avec les globules rouges qui ressemble aux personnags historiques d'une autre série animée de la même époque.)


Poc, poc, poc


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Poc, poc, poc


 entrez


----------



## barbarella (21 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> entrez



Entrez, faites comme chez vous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Vous avez raison.


----------



## inconnu(e) (21 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Entrez, faites comme chez vous.



... gentes dames et gentils messieurs !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> ... gentes dames et gentils messieurs !



messieurs les anglais, tirez les premiers


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juin 2004)

les premiers seront les derniers


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> les premiers seront les derniers



dernier tango à Paris


----------



## piro (21 Juin 2004)

paris ville lumiere meme dans le noir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Noir c'est noir mais pour les bleus il y a encore un espoir


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

espoir fait vivre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> espoir fait vivre



vivre et laisser mourir


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

mourir de soif


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mourir de soif



soif de toi


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

toi ça va pas mieux


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> toi ça va pas mieux



mieux que ça c'est pas pire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> toi ça va pas mieux



mieux vaut tenir que courir


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut tenir que courir


 courir comme un con ou concourir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

rire aux éclats


----------



## piro (21 Juin 2004)

éclats de verre 
attention ça coupe


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> éclats de verre
> attention ça coupe



coupe choux


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juin 2004)

choux fleur


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> choux fleur



fleur de nave


----------



## Grug (21 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fleur de nave


 navet maria


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> navet maria



maria couches-toi là


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

toi là matelas, forcement


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toi là matelas, forcement


Sémantique, tac


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sémantique, tac



t'as qu'à aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis


----------



## zele (22 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as qu'à aller voir ailleurs si j'y suis


 
j'y suis et n'y reste pas j'serais mieux au lit  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## zele (22 Juin 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> j'y suis et n'y reste pas j'serais mieux au lit  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:




lit de paquerettes en dentelle blanche comme neige


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

zele a dit:
			
		

> lit de paquerettes en dentelle blanche comme neige



neige du matin: câlin


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

Câlin caha


----------



## vincent_zo (22 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Câlin caha


*kalin-ka kalin-ka kalin-ka kaya!(chanté sur un air russe)*


----------



## aricosec (22 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> kalin-ka kalin-ka kalin-ka kaya!(chanté sur un air russe)


.
kaya pas dire n'importe quoi sans ça kava pu


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

kava pu ? yaka aerer


----------



## vincent_zo (22 Juin 2004)

Y a qu'à danser !
Cadencez ! Biguinez ! Zoukez !
Gars et filles tout mélangés,
Races et peaux tout collées !
Y a qu'à rouler !
Swinguez ! Secouez ! A nous, allez !
A jamais nous tout liés,
Couleur et sang mêlés.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Mets les dans l'eau, mets les dans l'huile,
ça fera un escargot
tout chaud


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mets les dans l'eau, mets les dans l'huile,
> ça fera un escargot
> tout chaud



chauds les marrons


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

marrons glacés


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Glaces et eskimos


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

esquimaux vanille chocolat


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> esquimaux vanille chocolat



Chocolat glacé


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat glacé


Olag lassé ? ASSEZ !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat glacé



c'est assez


----------



## barbarella (22 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est assez



assez, ça suffit


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> assez, ça suffit


C'est ça. Suffit d'écrire n'importe quoi et tout le monde s'embale.

Porte na oiqu....


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça. Suffit d'écrire n'importe quoi et tout le monde s'embale.
> 
> Porte na oiqu....


Cent balles t'as pas ?


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Cent balles t'as pas ?


 me tapes pas non plus, ou alors moins fort


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Fort Boyard


----------



## vincent_zo (22 Juin 2004)

fort boyard pour les forbants


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> fort boyard pour les forbants



banc public


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2004)

public, privé, on a dit pas de politique


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> public, privé, on a dit pas de politique



tiques ou puces


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tiques ou puces


 puce toi de là que je m'y mette !


----------



## aricosec (22 Juin 2004)

metteEZ moi un demi bien tassé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> metteEZ moi un demi bien tassé



assez picolé comme ça


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> assez picolé comme ça



ca c'est bien la première fois


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> ca c'est bien la première fois



la première fois, mais pas la dernière


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la première fois, mais pas la dernière


Dernière séance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Séance de torture, mon retour sur un windows antédiluvien


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Séance de torture, mon retour sur un windows antédiluvien


Antédiluvien d'avant les dingosaures ... heu ... dinosaures ? :rateau:  :rose:  :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

dines aux aurores, déjeunes au midi


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juin 2004)

midi Pyrénées


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> midi Pyrénées



nénés


----------



## loustic (22 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> midi Pyrénées


Pyrénées, il n'y en a plus a dit Louis Quatorze :hein:  :rose:


----------



## piro (22 Juin 2004)

il a torze a mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> il a torze a mon avis



avis à la population...


----------



## pem (22 Juin 2004)

Sillon ou pas sillion (haha ), telle est la charrue...


----------



## Grug2 (22 Juin 2004)

charrue dans les brancards ;p


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> charrue dans les brancards ;p



car, ou, et, donc, or, ni


----------



## piro (22 Juin 2004)

nini peau d' chien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> nini peau d' chien



chien de ma chienne


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

chienne de vie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> chienne de vie



devis remboursé en cas de commande


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> devis remboursé en cas de commande



Comment de temps vous n'avez point mais des rêves vous avez je pense?! Alors le temps viendra de les voir se transformer en réalité


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

en réalité, je vous le dis, tout cela n'est qu'illusion.


----------



## piro (23 Juin 2004)

illusion du bonheur


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> illusion du bonheur


On ne recommencera pas de si tôt !


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> On ne recommencera pas de si tôt !



Si tôt dit, aussitôt fait comme si c'était hier !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Si tôt dit, aussitôt fait comme si c'était hier !



hier c'était mardi


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hier c'était mardi


 Mardi, après c'est mercredi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mardi, après c'est mercredi



mercredi: la veille des frites  :mouais:


----------



## fwedo (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mercredi: la veille des frites :mouais:


fritez moi ! avec un coup de boule !


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> fritez moi ! avec un coup de boule !


 Coup de boule pour mardi


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Coup de boule pour mardi


.
mardi ,tient c'est curieux,juste aprés lundi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mardi ,tient c'est curieux,juste aprés lundi



dis-moi, le lundi suit bien le dimanche


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

L'un dit aurevoir et le suivant dit à demain soir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> L'un dit aurevoir et le suivant dit à demain soir



main, soir: que voulez-vous que je poste


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

poste de police


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> main, soir: que voulez-vous que je poste



 Je poste, tu postes, il/elle poste, nous postons, vous postez, ils/elles postent ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poste de police



lisse comme la peau de ma belle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

ça devient le souk, ici


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> poste de police




Poli ce garçon est-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Poli ce garçon est-il ?



est-il    c'est l'évidence même


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lisse comme la peau de ma belle


 Belle belle belle comme le jour


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lisse comme la peau de ma belle




bêle la chèvre de Monsieur Seguin


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Belle belle belle comme le jour



Comme le jour, c'est ce que je voulais dire en fait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Comme le jour, c'est ce que je voulais dire en fait



en fait je pourrais dire: comme la nuit aussi  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Poli ce garçon est-il ?


Sonnait-il le glas ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en fait je pourrais dire: comme la nuit aussi  :love:


 Aussi le mercredi


----------



## loustic (23 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Sonnait-il le glas ?


 Le glas sonne, c'est la pagaille


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Aussi le mercredi




Mercredi à cette heure de la journée je serais l'autre côté du miroir


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le glas sonne, c'est la pagaille



Pagaillez, pagaillez dans le sens de la rame, on arrivera tous à bon port, à la borne cent


----------



## Juste en passant (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Pagaillez, pagaillez dans le sens de la rame, on arrivera tous à bon port, à la borne cent


Borne cent ne saurait mentir....


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

tir aux pigeons


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Pigeon vole


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pigeon vole


 volent les feuilles dans ce vent de fin juin


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> volent les feuilles dans ce vent de fin juin


juin: le mois du câlin


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

calin du matin, c'est bien


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> calin du matin, c'est bien


 c'est bien, on fait avancer le train


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

le train du matin


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le train du matin


 Ma teinture tient !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ma teinture tient !



tiens le pinceau: j'enlève l'échelle  :affraid:  :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

l'echelle des valeurs, c'est plus ce que c'etait


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Etayons ce constat, voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Etayons ce constat, voyons !



voyons voir un peu: c'est par où la sortie ?


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voyons voir un peu: c'est par où la sortie ?


 La sortie ? Mais enfin, reste un peu, j'ai préparé du thé !


----------



## inconnu(e) (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> La sortie ? Mais enfin, reste un peu, j'ai préparé du thé !



thé au thym ou à la menthe ?


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> thé au thym ou à la menthe ?


 La menthe sera posée sur le thé préalablement rincé à l'eau bouillante, puis on y ajoutera le sucre en proportion de la théière, suivi de l'eau frémissante, enfin le tout sera remis sur le feu juqu'à formation d'un petit cercle de mousse sur les bords de la théière : il ne reste plus alors qu'à se régaler !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> La menthe sera posée sur le thé préalablement rincé à l'eau bouillante, puis on y ajoutera le sucre en proportion de la théière, suivi de l'eau frémissante, enfin le tout sera remis sur le feu juqu'à formation d'un petit cercle de mousse sur les bords de la théière : il ne reste plus alors qu'à se régaler !



allez les bleus


----------



## lumai (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allez les bleus


 Les bleus joueraient-il ce soir ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les bleus joueraient-il ce soir ???



ce soir: nan   le prochain sera beaucoup mieux


----------



## piro (23 Juin 2004)

mieux toujours mieux pourquoi pas pire


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2004)

papire bitte...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Bitte aux veines


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Bitte aux veines



veinard


----------



## piro (23 Juin 2004)

veinard t as reussi a avoir des places dans la fosse pour le concert de lorie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> veinard t as reussi a avoir des places dans la fosse pour le concert de lorie



rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## Grug2 (23 Juin 2004)

dernier des mohicans


----------



## MackZeKnife (23 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rira bien qui rira le dernier



les derniers seront les premiers (ou serait-ce l'inverse....)

zut grillé



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> dernier des mohicans


quand c'est qu'on se couche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> quand c'est qu'on se couche



couches-toi là


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juin 2004)

la bourgogne aux escargots !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> la bourgogne aux escargots !



cargo, paquebot ou barcasse: tu as le choix...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cargo, paquebot ou barcasse: tu as le choix...



le choix, encore faut-il qu'on nous le donne


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> le choix, encore faut-il qu'on nous le donne



le do n'est que la première note de la gamme


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le do n'est que la première note de la gamme



La gamme est étendue, mais rien ne me correspond...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

Yoko Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> La gamme est étendue, mais rien ne me correspond...



faire l'oeuf, c'est le lot de la poule


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Poulet rôti à la broche


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Poulet rôti à la broche



brochet beurre blanc  :love:


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

blanc en neige pour île flottante


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> blanc en neige pour île flottante



ile flottante qui fait suite au saint nectaire


----------



## ginette107 (24 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ile flottante qui fait suite au saint nectaire


 
Saint nectaire pas loin de chez nous


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Saint nectaire pas loin de chez nous


Nous sommes très loin d'atteindre la destination, à ce rythme-là....


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

ah, ce rite me lasse, et en même temps j'aimerais connaître la suite


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> ah, ce rite me lasse, et en même temps j'aimerais connaître la suite



la suite au prochain numero


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

numéro de claquette sans filet


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> numéro de claquette sans filet


Quête sans filet ??  

Doit pas ramener grand chose, le cureton ...


----------



## Grug2 (24 Juin 2004)

Cure t-on avec du coton ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

coton tige


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coton tige


 Tiger Wood


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

wood y wood pecker


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

woody allen


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

haleine fraîche


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

à l'aine fraichement dénudé, je lui ai posé un baisé


----------



## Grug (24 Juin 2004)

> haleine fraîche


fraîche est la rosée du matin sur les seins de ma blonde


----------



## barbarella (24 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fraîche est la rosée du matin sur les seins de ma blonde



ma blonde
qu'est à cent lieues de moi
je cours je cours
je ne la rattrape pas


----------



## fwedo (24 Juin 2004)

pas à pas je me sens chat


----------



## vincent_zo (24 Juin 2004)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> ma blonde
> qu'est à cent lieues de moi
> je cours je cours
> je ne la rattrape pas


je ne la rattrape pas
je reviens sur mes pas
et là, qui que je vois?
cette charmante barbarella


----------



## Juste en passant (24 Juin 2004)

vincent_zo a dit:
			
		

> je ne la rattrape pas
> je reviens sur mes pas
> et là, qui que je vois?
> cette charmante barbarella


Aaarrrggghhhh !!! Ella est là !!!!


----------



## piro (24 Juin 2004)

jardins du luxembourg


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Juin 2004)

Bourg la reine :love:


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

reine d'un jour et jouy en josace


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Juin 2004)

jouy en josace c'est trop loin


----------



## lumai (25 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> jouy en josace c'est trop loin


 jouy en josace c'est trop loin et puis en plus ça s'écrit jouy en josas alors si tu veux y aller faut avoir la bonne orthographe parce qu'en plus d'être trop loin, t'es pas prêt de trouver


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2004)

trouver josace, jouir, et puis... mourir


----------



## NLBDC (25 Juin 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trouver josace, jouir, et puis... mourir


mourir oui, mais vieillir...


----------



## ginette107 (26 Juin 2004)

NLBDC a dit:
			
		

> mourir oui, mais vieillir...




*On ne peut s'empêcher de vieillir, mais on peut s'empêcher de devenir vieux.*    

_Henri Matisse_


----------



## Grug2 (26 Juin 2004)

vieux mots entendre ça que d'être sourd


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> vieux mots entendre ça que d'être sourd




Sourd à mes demandes de points verts Grug2 alors que je l'ai cogné assez fort tout de même


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sourd à mes demandes de points verts Grug2 alors que je l'ai cogné assez fort tout de même


.
même pas mal le gars


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2004)

Gars au chocolat, fille à la vanille


----------



## piro (26 Juin 2004)

vanille des iles avec une petit de gingembre pour corser le tout


----------



## ginette107 (27 Juin 2004)

tout a été dit, il n'y a plus rien à faire


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2004)

faire et defaire ,c'est toujours travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2004)

travailler nui à  la santé


----------



## piro (27 Juin 2004)

santé !
et à la tienne


----------



## Grug2 (27 Juin 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> santé !
> et à la tienne


etienne, oh oui, tiens le Bieennnnn...
(guesh patti)


----------



## Caribou (27 Juin 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> etienne, oh oui, tiens le Bieennnnn...
> (guesh patti)


tiens voilà du boudin...


----------



## piro (27 Juin 2004)

boudin aux pommes


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2004)

pommes, pom pom, Pôôôoôôôôm.
tadamm.
zing
boum
pouet
(faut enchainer sur pouet !)


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2004)

Pouet ça fouette :/


----------



## piro (27 Juin 2004)

fouette cocher
mais le cocher est il adepte du sado-maso ou c est uniquement son metier ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juin 2004)

son métier c'est pas forcement sa vie


----------



## piro (27 Juin 2004)

vis ma vie
le theme de ce soir " evelyne thomas est elle une maniaque obsedee par l audimat au point de confronter des anonymes aux huées d un public forcement acquis a sa cause"


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

sa cause, ça cause, mais qui c'est qui va faire la vaiselle hein les garçons ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

garçons de café


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> garçons de café


 de café "in" en café "in" on finit par oublier de se coucher


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

in petto


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> de café "in" en café "in" on finit par oublier de se coucher



Se coucher à 5 heures du matin


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Se coucher à 5 heures du matin


 mâtin quel journal


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

Ah, là, là, j'avions point compris


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Journal intime


----------



## mac-aïoli (28 Juin 2004)

intime conviction


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> intime conviction


Conviction politiquement correcte


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

correcte? vous êtes le maillon fort


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> correcte? vous êtes le maillon fort


Fort en gueule


----------



## guytantakul (28 Juin 2004)

gueule d'amour


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Amour toujours


----------



## Nephou (28 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Amour toujours


toujours quelqu'un pour ouvrir un sujet quand l'Apple store ferme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> toujours quelqu'un pour ouvrir un sujet quand l'Apple store ferme



Ferme et franc, c'est comme ça que j'aime le camembert.


----------



## piro (28 Juin 2004)

camenbert bien fait 
laissé rechauffer sur un radiateur


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

Radiateur explosé


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

explosé d'avoir trop eclaté


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

éclaté comme un pauvre andouillette


----------



## Grug (28 Juin 2004)

andouilllette de vire


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2004)

vire de là, tu me caches la piscine


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vire de là, tu me caches la piscine


Y signe où qu'y peut, plutôt en bas à droite, là où y reste un peu d'place quoi...


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Y signe où qu'y peut, plutôt en bas à droite, là où y reste un peu d'place quoi...


Quoi qu'il fasse


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

face de pet


----------



## Juste en passant (29 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> face de pet


Splif ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> face de pet


pet rapide sur une toile cirée


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

ciré jaune qui sent le poisson


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

sont pas un peu con dans ce post ??


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

chuut, c'est de la thérapie de groupe


----------



## fwedo (29 Juin 2004)

groupement d'interet général


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Je ne râles pas je demande


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

demande acceptée


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

thé ou café ??


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juin 2004)

qu'a fait dans sa culotte !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Lot et garonne


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Lot et garonne


Agen


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Agen


putain, con 
(à lire avé l'accent!)


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

con s'il y a bulle

(zont rien compris les jeunes la)


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

bulle terrier !!!

(euh g bon arico ???  )


----------



## aricosec (29 Juin 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bulle terrier !!!
> 
> (euh g bon arico ???  )


terrier du lapin,TOUBA va y mette un collet pour en faire un civet,qu'il mangera avec des champignons de paris


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

pas ris beaucoup ces derniers temps


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

temps de chien


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

chien de quai !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

ké k'tu veux à boire ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2004)

Boire un petit coup c'est agréaaable
mais apparement beaucoup d'entre vous ont déjà roulé sous la taaaable


----------



## loustic (29 Juin 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Boire un petit coup c'est agréaaable
> mais apparement beaucoup d'entre vous ont déjà roulé sous la taaaable


Table rase du passé composé


----------



## touba (29 Juin 2004)

con posé, con à moitié pardonné...


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

donné c'est donné, essaye de reprendre et tu la prends dans ta gueule


----------



## Diablovic (29 Juin 2004)

Gueule d'amour ou pas, un troll c'est violent et ça attire les mouches.


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2004)

mouche ton nez, dis bonjour à la dame


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

damned je suis fait like a rat


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

Rat à touille :love:


----------



## Diablovic (29 Juin 2004)

touille la sauce avant de verser.


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

"Verset 8, page 9, images 3, paragraphe4 du nouveau testament :

Salut les potos, comment ca biche ???
Cet aprem' ca vous dis un peu de cannoying dans la flotte ??
Enfiler vos tennis on va marcher sur l'eau"

L'apotre (de saucisson) selon Maurice


----------



## Grug (29 Juin 2004)

maurice, chevalier des arts zélétes


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juin 2004)

zélétes zé léchiffffffes


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> zélétes zé léchiffffffes


.
leche frite,espece d'outil de cuisine  populaire ,et néanmoins delicieuse n'est il pas ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

passe ton chemin vil manant


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> passe ton chemin vil manant


 Maaahhh ! N'en déplaise à toi, mon chemin repassera par là !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

lalalalalalèreuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## lumai (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> lalalalalalèreuuuuuuuuuu


 l'air est frais, dans le fond...


----------



## loustic (30 Juin 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> l'air est frais, dans le fond...


Fond de culotte


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Fond de culotte



Culotte à l'envers


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

Envers sur Oise


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

What's up ? (prononcer comme vous voulez)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

up and go, tu portes encore des couches ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Couche... comme celle gratinée que tu tiens cher Global


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut, oui c'est moi


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut, oui c'est moi


Moiteur des îles....


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Il a pas d'organe


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

organe sexuel


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> organe sexuel


Elle saura bien s'en servir...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

vire de là, tu me caches le soleil


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juin 2004)

l'½il du lynx !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juin 2004)

l'un x, l'autre y, et le troisième ?


----------



## aricosec (30 Juin 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> l'un x, l'autre y, et le troisième ?


.
troisieme porte a droite en sortant


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

sortant de là, c'est pas etonant.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Nan tu te trompes, c'est la 4eme droite au 2eme etages


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

etages et superpositions, l'important c'est de faire son trou


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

trouville est pas tres loin de chez moi, en 2h c'est fait


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

fait, c'est plus à refaire


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Fer et Carbone donnent de bons aciers, mais il ne faut pas trop mettre de carbone sinon on a de la fonte. Le tout est de savament doser les 2 pour avoir un bon acier


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2004)

C'est quoi le but du jeu, faut commencer une phrase par la fin de la précédente ? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

acier trempé par les rigueurs de l'hivers.


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Vers de terre, infame personnage abjecte, que dis-je , repugnant !


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Juin 2004)

gnan gnan sur les bords ce forum, vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2004)

pas terrible ce jugement


----------



## Goulven (30 Juin 2004)

jugement dernier


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2004)

dernier post avant la nuit


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2004)

La nuit s'en est partie


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Titi et rominet


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

n'est pas fou qui veut


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> n'est pas fou qui veut


PAF ! Où qu'y veut son coup de boule le gars ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2004)

gare-toi pas en double-file tu vas te prendre un PV


----------



## Gargouille (1 Juillet 2004)

PVA Carrefour, une enseigne de confiance


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2004)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> PVA Carrefour, une enseigne de confiance


 Confiance, ai confiance en moi


----------



## Gargouille (1 Juillet 2004)

moi et toiiii, toi et moiiiii, nous deuuuuux, rien que .. nous deuuuuux 
_(chanson rendue célèbre par jacky)_


----------



## lumai (1 Juillet 2004)

Gargouille a dit:
			
		

> moi et toiiii, toi et moiiiii, nous deuuuuux, rien que .. nous deuuuuux
> _(chanson rendue célèbre par jacky)_


 deux poules sur un mur picotent du pain dur


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> deux poules sur un mur picotent du pain dur


Dur, dur d'être un garçon


----------



## Gargouille (1 Juillet 2004)

garçon ! un café !


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Voila l'addition aussi


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Voila l'addition aussi


Si tu respectais le but du jeu qui veut que l'on reprenne le(s) dernier(s) mot(s), syllabe(s)..., ça irait mieux, non ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

non mais ca va pas oh !!!


----------



## En Sabah Nur (1 Juillet 2004)

oh la la, quel boulet celui-là


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Juillet 2004)

Celui-là je me le ferais bien aussi


----------



## En Sabah Nur (1 Juillet 2004)

Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Juillet 2004)

En Sabah Nur a dit:
			
		

> Aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait


Fait comme un rat.


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Fait comme un rat.


Ratatouille


----------



## aricosec (1 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ratatouille


.
ratatouille niçoise avec un cote de veau


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

veau mieux ne pas en rat joue thé


----------



## Goulven (2 Juillet 2004)

thé à la menthe


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2004)

menthe fraîche


----------



## aricosec (2 Juillet 2004)

fraiche comme une colombe de chez madame rose


----------



## loustic (2 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> fraiche comme une colombe de chez madame rose


Madame Rose moins bien que Madame Claude


----------



## lumai (2 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Madame Rose moins bien que Madame Claude


 Clos depuis presque un an, le lieu de villégiature s'apprête à revivre.


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2004)

revivre le temp heureux des monstres joyeux


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

joyeux Noël et bonne année


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

A n'est po la dame pipi ???


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Juillet 2004)

pire qu'un troll y a bassman


----------



## loustic (3 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> pire qu'un troll y a bassman


Basses manières, bas esprit.


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

pris au piège


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> pris au piège



Piège à conchyliculteurs.


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Juillet 2004)

Conchie les culteurs, tu vas voir ton ©


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Conchie les culteurs, tu vas voir ton ©


 culture, culture quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## aricosec (4 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> culture, culture quand tu nous tiens...


.
tiens bon la rampe l'artiste en maillot


----------



## ginette107 (4 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tiens bon la rampe l'artiste en maillot


maillot rayé ou à pois


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juillet 2004)

pois cassés


----------



## piro (4 Juillet 2004)

casse noisettes


----------



## guytantakul (4 Juillet 2004)

z'êtes pas bien ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> z'êtes pas bien ?


.
bien sur il faut perseverer


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

persévérer dans l'erreur


----------



## guytantakul (5 Juillet 2004)

erreur, ma s½ur, t'as pris le pot de chambre pour un pot de fleur


----------



## Goulven (5 Juillet 2004)

fleur d'épine fleur de rose c'est un nom qui coute cher!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> fleur d'épine fleur de rose c'est un nom qui coute cher!



chérie, passes-moi le sel


----------



## loustic (5 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> fleur d'épine fleur de rose c'est un nom qui coute cher!


Cher, encore plus cher que moins cher, et surtout
beaucoup plus chèrement plus cher que si
c'était gratuit.


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chérie, passes-moi le sel



C'est la fin, moi j'vous l'dit, y a plus dans les plaquettes de chocolats d'images gratuites !!!


----------



## piro (5 Juillet 2004)

le gratuit n existe plus dans ce monde capitaliste

ou alors avec une arriere pensee


----------



## touba (5 Juillet 2004)

panser ses bobos c mieux que penser bobo... :mouais:


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Juillet 2004)

bobo et dioula ont la même signification   ?


----------



## aricosec (5 Juillet 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> bobo et dioula ont la même signification ?


signification de payer sa tournée


----------



## lumai (5 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> signification de payer sa tournée


 Tournée pour tous !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Un pour tous, tous pour rire


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

rire à chaudes larmes


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

larmes de desespoir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> larmes de desespoir



poire: qui a dit que j'en étais une


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> poire: qui a dit que j'en étais une


 une ou deux, pour la route


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Juillet 2004)

la route est longue, reprend donc une tite poire :love:


----------



## Grug (5 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> la route est longue, reprend donc une tite poire :love:


 poire ou conduire...


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Juillet 2004)

En Belgique on a du Pecket et du Zizi Coin-coin, c'est pas mauvais non plus ça!  surtout avant la route :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## ginette107 (6 Juillet 2004)

la route est bien sinueuse dans cette montagne


----------



## fwedo (6 Juillet 2004)

montagne je ne boirais pas de ton eau car trop de pub tue la pub


----------



## aricosec (6 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> montagne je ne boirais pas de ton eau car trop de pub tue la pub


.
pub R   T ,pour moi c'est fini


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Juillet 2004)

fini les reves de liberté, à moi la vrai vie


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> fini les reves de liberté, à moi la vrai vie


Vie de chien, chienne de vie.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Vie de chien, chienne de vie.



vite à la niche


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vite à la niche


Niche de chien !


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

chien de fusil


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> chien de fusil


Deux fûts, il s'envoya le bougre !!!


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

bougredane et bougredandouille ne font pas le printemps


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

printemps de Bourges


----------



## touba (6 Juillet 2004)

bourges oie beau aime c'est ce que je disais non ?


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> printemps de Bourges


Bourgeonner au printemps, c'est normal, mais en été.... ??!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bourges oie beau aime c'est ce que je disais non ?



je disais non, moi   jamais


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je disais non, moi   jamais


Jamais dire jamais


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Jamais dire jamais



jamais on avait osé me la faire celle-la


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Ella elle l'a


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ella elle l'a



l'a-t-on retrouvée


----------



## touba (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'a-t-on retrouvée


re-trouvée, elle s'était donc mal re-cachée... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> re-trouvée, elle s'était donc mal re-cachée... :mouais:



chez qui veux-tu qu'elle soit


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chez qui veux-tu qu'elle soit


 soie sauvage, taffetas de soie, que j'aime ça !


----------



## touba (6 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> soie sauvage, taffetas de soie, que j'aime ça !


ça m'aurait étonné


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> soie sauvage, taffetas de soie, que j'aime ça !



ça te va à ravir


----------



## lumai (6 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça te va à ravir


 Etonné que ça m'aille à ravir !!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Etonné que ça m'aille à ravir !!!



virer de bord    :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

bord glissant :hein:


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bord glissant :hein:


glissant sur la crotte


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> glissant sur la crotte



crottin de Chavignol: miam  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juillet 2004)

MIAM : Musée International d'Art Modeste


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> MIAM : Musée International d'Art Modeste



Modeste ou Grincheux


----------



## aricosec (7 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Modeste ou Grincheux


.
grincheux et nain,c'est pas  marrant


----------



## Juste en passant (7 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> grincheux et nain,c'est pas marrant


Rantanplan


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

plan secret


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

craie dans l'encrier


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2004)

Criez moins fort, y'a le petit qui dort


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Criez moins fort, y'a le petit qui dort


Qui dort dîne


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qui dort dîne


.
dine de quelques fruits,tu maigriras mon p'tit gars


----------



## fwedo (8 Juillet 2004)

gare à toi mon renard...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juillet 2004)

Re narguilé... c'est pas bon de fumer


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Re narguilé... c'est pas bon de fumer


*FUMER TUE*


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

turlututu chapeau pointu


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

Pointes-tu ou tires-tu ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2004)

Tu depasses les bornes des limites maurice


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

Maurice ! Ferme la f'nêtre !!!


----------



## aricosec (8 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Maurice ! Ferme la f'nêtre !!!


.
etre  feu  ou  naitre
vivre ou mourir là est la question


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

Questions philosophiques tout ça, moi, c'que veux, c'est qu'on arrête ces courants d'air !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Questions philosophiques tout ça, moi, c'que veux, c'est qu'on arrête ces courants d'air !!!


C'est courant d'errer à la recherche d'un peu de chaleur.


----------



## lumai (8 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> C'est courant d'errer à la recherche d'un peu de chaleur.


 chaleur et torpeur, abrutissement des siestes estivales


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Juillet 2004)

siestes estivales et crapuleuses :love:


----------



## aricosec (9 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> siestes estivales et crapuleuses :love:


.
crapuleuse,non !,je ne dirais pas ça,.......celle là etait plutot une grosse cochonne


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> crapuleuse,non !,je ne dirais pas ça,.......celle là etait plutot une grosse cochonne


Une grosse cochonne nommée Peggy, qui ne savait jamais dire non.


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

non, ce n'est pas possible


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> non, ce n'est pas possible


Cible vivante


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

vivante elle paraissait plus petite


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vivante elle paraissait plus petite


Plus petite que la zigounette


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

zigounette bien essuyée, slip préservé


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

_Déleted because Global was the first. Sorry._


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> zigounette bien essuyée, slip préservé


Servez donc un long drink à cette charmante demoiselle...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _Déleted because Global was the first. Sorry._



vas-y ressaye


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vas-y ressaye


Done !


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2004)

donne un marron a sonnychose rigolo de cabane a frites


----------



## touba (11 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> donne un marron a sonnychose rigolo de cabane a frites


frites zeu langue, métro police ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

police secours


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

ce court instant d'extase


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ce court instant d'extase


TAZ ou le diable de Tasmanie


----------



## naas (12 Juillet 2004)

extase, ex taze, ex tare, ex ile, ou exile que dire  que penser sans ecrire san queue si tête, mais je m'entete  :love:


----------



## piro (12 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> extase, ex taze, ex tare, ex ile, ou exile que dire que penser sans ecrire san queue si tête, mais je m'entete :love:


tete de veau et biere au petit dejeuner (chirac inside)


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tete de veau et biere au petit dejeuner (chirac inside)


Side-car


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Side-car


car honni soit qui mal... qui soit mal y... honni soit mal... et zut je me rappelle plus l'expression... :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> car honni soit qui mal... qui soit mal y... honni soit mal... et zut je me rappelle plus l'expression... :mouais:


Scions du bois


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Scions du bois


bois sans-soif !


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> bois sans-soif !


 Soi fidèle, tu n'en seras que plus heureux ;-)


----------



## touba (12 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Soi fidèle, tu n'en seras que plus heureux ;-)


re-bonjour juste en passant...


----------



## Juste en passant (12 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> re-bonjour juste en passant...


 En passant, je te salue Touba, bouba (version Marsu)


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

Bouba, Bouba, mon petit ourson?


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

où r'sont passées les gazelles ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

les gazelles courent dans la savane


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

avanie et framboise, sont les mamelles du destin


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

destin brisé en pleine gloire


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

gloire du matin (liseron argenté, rebondir sur "matin")


----------



## Piewhy (12 Juillet 2004)

Matin ou pas, restons courtois !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Matin ou pas, restons courtois !



toison d'or


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

dormir debout


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> dormir debout



bout dehors


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

hors la loi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hors la loi



la loi est dure, mais c'est la loi


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

loisirs de plein air


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> loisirs de plein air



erres-tu si tard


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

tarir d'éloges


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tarir d'éloges


Eh ! Logez-vous chez vos parents, mam'zelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Logez-vous chez vos parents, mam'zelle ?



mam'zelle ? c'est une fleur de bitume    :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (13 Juillet 2004)

Tu me laches oui?


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

ouï fine


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ouï fine



_pour le Rico..._   fine champagne  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _pour le Rico..._   fine champagne  :rateau:


Champagne pouilleuse


----------



## Juste en passant (13 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Champagne pouilleuse


Yeu souis bleuffé


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Yeu souis bleuffé



fais pas l'andouille


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

andouillette cuite au barbeuk :love:


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> andouillette cuite au barbeuk :love:


beuk ingham palace !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> beuk ingham palace !



laces tes chaussures


----------



## guytantakul (13 Juillet 2004)

lacet de chaussure

Moarf ! déjà bu par lemmy


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> lacet de chaussure...Moarf ! déjà bu par lemmy


lemmy là bas le paquet ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> lacet de chaussure
> 
> Moarf ! déjà bu par lemmy



que dit-on: Lemmy boit


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> que dit-on: Lemmy boit


boit sans-soif (on refait un petit tour ?  )


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

soif de bières


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

bières à boire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

boire ou manger: là est la question


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> boire ou manger: là est la question


 question de feeling


----------



## touba (13 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> question de feeling


ling ? c'est chinois ça !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> ling ? c'est chinois ça !



ça ira, ça ira...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

*ah ah ah, hé hé hé, hi hi hi©  *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *ah ah ah, hé hé hé, hi hi hi©  *



irons-nous à Rio


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

*ooooooooh Pitchi ma minette fait le clown   :love: *


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *ooooooooh Pitchi ma minette fait le clown   :love: *



oun 'tit peu plus siouplait


----------



## purestyle (13 Juillet 2004)

plait il ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> plait il ?



il en fera ce qu'il voudra


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

dragées Fuca


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> dragées Fuca


 qua..torze juillet, fête nationale


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il en fera ce qu'il voudra


(L'aurore commence à point d'heure maintenant ?)

 qua..torze juillet, fête nationale

...nale plus le temps de dormir


----------



## Goulven (14 Juillet 2004)

Dormir jusqu'à point d'heure!


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Dormir jusqu'à point d'heure!


 Heureux ceux qui se lèvent tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Heureux ceux qui se lèvent tôt.



vent tôt le matin, soleil certain


----------



## Caribou (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vent tôt le matin, soleil certain


certains l'aiment chaud


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Caribou a dit:
			
		

> certains l'aiment chaud



chaud devant :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

vent du sud


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juillet 2004)

Sud de la France


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Sud de la France



France, ta jeunesse fout le camp :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> France, ta jeunesse fout le camp :affraid:  :mouais:


camping gaz


----------



## purestyle (14 Juillet 2004)

gaz moutarde


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> gaz moutarde



Hardi les gars :rateau:


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> gaz moutarde


mou tarde que jamais !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

gateau sec
ou jamais sec


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mou tarde que jamais !



grillé


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grillé


grillé ou poëlé l'essentiel est dans lactel


----------



## guytantakul (14 Juillet 2004)

tel épris qui croyais pendre


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> tel épris qui croyais pendre


prendre la poudre d'escampette


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> prendre la poudre d'escampette


pètes ailleurs: ça pue :affraid:


----------



## touba (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pètes ailleurs: ça pue :affraid:


pue riz tanisme ou pue très faction ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> pue riz tanisme ou pue très faction ?


 très faction ou trés fashion ?


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juillet 2004)

fashion victime de la société


----------



## loustic (14 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> fashion victime de la société


Société à responsabilité limitée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Société à responsabilité limitée



mitée, ta veste: complètement mitée :mouais:


----------



## Grug (14 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mitée, ta veste: complètement mitée :mouais:


 mi thé, mi café, le secret des matins bondissants


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mi thé, mi café, le secret des matins bondissants



sans toi plus rien n'est possible


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Juillet 2004)

possible que oui, possible que non? m'enfin ça se pourrait


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> possible que oui, possible que non? m'enfin ça se pourrait



pourrait-on m'indiquer la sortie   :mouais:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pourrait-on m'indiquer la sortie   :mouais:


 sortie des artistes, fond du couloir, après les toilettes, à gauche


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

gauche caviar


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> gauche caviar


 gauche caviar, oeuf corse


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

ecorce des arbres


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ecorce des arbres



arbre de vie


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

vision nocturne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vision nocturne



turn over


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

vers le sud


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vers le sud



sudation due à la canicule


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

cultiver la différence


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> cultiver la différence


 Rance était le beurre.


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Rance était le beurre.


Le beurre ou l'argent du beurre


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

beurre ta tartine pour en differencier les faces !


----------



## piro (15 Juillet 2004)

face tartinée qui retombe coté sol si on la fait tomber


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> face tartinée qui retombe coté sol si on la fait tomber


Tomber face contre terre!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

terre de contraste


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> terre de contraste


2 contrats ??   C'te blague !!!


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> 2 contrats ??   C'te blague !!!


blague à tabac


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> blague à tabac


 Bac à sable


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bac à sable


Ah ça! Bleu ou vert ça m'est égal!


----------



## piro (15 Juillet 2004)

egal a lui meme


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

même pas mal


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> même pas mal


Pas mal du tout l'Airport Express!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal du tout l'Airport Express!



presses-toi un peu  :hein:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

:hein: peu reveillé ou pas couché ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :hein: peu reveillé ou pas couché ?



couché trop tard


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> couché trop tard


 Tardif


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tardif



difficultés à se lever... :mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> difficultés à se lever... :mouais:  :sleep:


 Seul, le ver s'ennuie...


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2004)

nuit étoilée, nuit de chine


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

nuit de chine, nuit caline, forcement.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nuit de chine, nuit caline, forcement.



mentir n'est pas beau


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2004)

beau'joir madame


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> beau'joir madame


Madame a de beaux restes! :rose:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

_Oups......._


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Madame a de beaux restes! :rose:


 Reste avec moi !!!


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Reste avec moi !!!


Moi j'en pense pas grand chose!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

choses de la vie


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> choses de la vie


La vie est belle!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

bêle bêle bêle commeuh...
l'aut' là, j'ai un trou


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bêle bêle bêle commeuh...
> l'aut' là, j'ai un trou


 Troubadour


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

dour d'enchainer


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> dour d'enchainer


N'est pas un pro du TGV qui veut...


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

veux tu te taire petit malheureux :bebe:


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> veux tu te taire petit malheureux :bebe:


 Heureusement que nous sommes là pour le faire avancer ce foutu train !!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

traintrain quotidien


----------



## Juste en passant (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> traintrain quotidien


 Dien. Dien j'ai dit dien-dien, dien j'ai dit dien...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dien. Dien j'ai dit dien-dien, dien j'ai dit dien...



j'ai dit dien  j'ai du oublier quoti  comme chaque jour


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

dien ?
c'est bizarre ça dien, ça me dit lien ça dien


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

grillé


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> grillé


 pouf pouf.

donc nous en etions à ...chaque jour

chaque jour que Dieu fait je remercie le seigneur d'avoir deposé sur cette terre tant d'amour et de splendeurs.


----------



## fwedo (15 Juillet 2004)

splendeurs et merveilles et monts et vallées et donald et mickey


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> splendeurs et merveilles et monts et vallées et donald et mickey



Mike! Hey! Tu m'prêtes ta caisses?


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

caisses tu racontes


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> caisses tu racontes


Tu comptes lui conter fleurette longtemps? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu comptes lui conter fleurette longtemps? :mouais:



tant va la cruche à l'eau... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

à l'hopital, qu'on va le retrouver


----------



## aricosec (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> à l'hopital, qu'on va le retrouver


.
retrouver mes 16 ans et me refaire la bonne


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

bonne idée ça, pour le gouter


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bonne idée ça, pour le gouter



goûter à ses lèvres si douces... :love:


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> goûter à ses lèvres si douces... :love:


d'où cette propension à mettre des :love: partout !!!


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

partout, et ailleurs, et là aussi :love:


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> partout, et ailleurs, et là aussi :love:


oh si tu savais...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

c(a)'avait un drôle de gout !


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c(a)'avait un drôle de gout !


 goute mes frites


----------



## guytantakul (15 Juillet 2004)

Riton, il met de la 15W40 dans la bassine


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Riton, il met de la 15W40 dans la bassine


ssine hé quoi none !


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2004)

quanone de navarrone


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quanone de navarrone


ron howard celui qui faisait ritchie dans fonzie ? (amusez vous avec fonzie pour la suite... )


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

fonce z'y vite


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fonce z'y vite


vite fait bien fait


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

faire le beau


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> faire le beau



beau-père, belle-mère: qui préférez-vous   :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

vouvoyons nous donc !


----------



## touba (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vouvoyons nous donc !


donc y shot ?


----------



## loustic (15 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> donc y shot ?


shot ! ça marche pas !


----------



## purestyle (15 Juillet 2004)

passionément à la folie


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> passionément à la folie



Lili peau d'chien :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Juillet 2004)

chien dans un jeu de quille


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> chien dans un jeu de quille



jeu de quilles: passes-moi la boule


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

boule à facettes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boule à facettes



cette histoire, je l'ai déjà entendue


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2004)

entendue, oui mais ressentie ?


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

sentiments mitigés


----------



## fwedo (16 Juillet 2004)

mitigé est le temps aujourd'hui. maitre yoda.


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

d'arrache pied


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> d'arrache pied


Rrrhhhâââââ !!! Che pied me fait te plus en plus mal !!! :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Rrrhhhâââââ !!! Che pied me fait te plus en plus mal !!! :casse:



malotru   :rateau:


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> malotru   :rateau:


 Oh ! Truque pas les résultats, s'il te plaît.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

_Zut, trop tard_ :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Truque pas les résultats, s'il te plaît.



lait sur le feu... :affraid:


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

feu follet


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

lait sur le feu


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lait sur le feu... :affraid:





			
				Goulven a dit:
			
		

> feu follet





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> lait sur le feu


Heuh....    
Quoi qu'on fait maintenant ?


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Heuh....
> Quoi qu'on fait maintenant ?


Maintenant c'est plus le moment de rigoler !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant c'est plus le moment de rigoler !


Lait sur le feu


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

feu follet


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

lait de vache! (ouf! on va s'en sortir, courage les gars)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> lait de vache! (ouf! on va s'en sortir, courage les gars)



gaston, où es-tu


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gaston, où es-tu


Où est-ce tu crois?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce tu crois?



crois-moi


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Moi pour ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi pour ce que j'en dis...


 Dites donc. C'est pas un peu fini ces allers-retours ???


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moi pour ce que j'en dis...


J'en digère mal


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc. C'est pas un peu fini ces allers-retours ???


Retourne d'où tu viens!


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

_Viens dans mon quartier voir le paradis, où les anges touchent le RMI_


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Le RMI? C'est un truc français ça non?


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

non assistance à personne en danger


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> non assistance à personne en danger



en danger de mort :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en danger de mort :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 J'ai deux morts dans mon placard


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux morts dans mon placard


 car c'est plus facile à ranger que dans une comode


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> car c'est plus facile à ranger que dans une comode



modérateur, siouplait   :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> modérateur, siouplait   :mouais:


Oup! Les bosses sont plus grosses que prévues!


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

vulgarité ambiante


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vulgarité ambiante


ambiente ou en fiante ?


----------



## aricosec (16 Juillet 2004)

fiante de rossignol au printemps,des cheveux pour longtemps

.


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> fiante de rossignol au printemps,des cheveux pour longtemps


tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se remplit... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se remplit... :mouais:



plie donc ta serviette avant de quitter la table :hein:


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plie donc ta serviette avant de quitter la table :hein:


la table de multiplication de 9 est la plus difficile


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> la table de multiplication de 9 est la plus difficile [/QUOTE
> 
> s'il est parti, c'est de ta faute


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

faute avouée, faute à moitiée pardonnée


----------



## touba (16 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> faute avouée, faute à moitiée pardonnée


donner c'est donner, reprendre c'est voler...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

voler et se casser la g***


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

gueule d'amour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

d'amour et d'eau fraîche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> d'amour et d'eau fraîche



fraîche comme une caresse du soir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

soirée d'hivers au coin d'un feu prometteuse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> soirée d'hivers au coin d'un feu prometteuse



un feu prometteuse est un feu follette


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un feu prometteuse est un feu follette


l'été sera chaud! Enfin j'espère...


----------



## purestyle (16 Juillet 2004)

perds pas ton temps


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

temps radieux


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> temps radieux


Radis heureux radis pluvieux


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

plus vieux que toi tu meurs


----------



## kitetrip (16 Juillet 2004)

meutrier de l'hombre


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

ombre sonore


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ombre sonore



s'honore celui qui paie ses dettes


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> s'honore celui qui paie ses dettes


.
dettes d'honneur,c'est a coup de surin que ça se regle


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

règle, compas, équerre


----------



## purestyle (17 Juillet 2004)

Kermit la grenouille


----------



## aricosec (17 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Kermit la grenouille


.
grenouille de benitier revenant de la messe


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

la messe j'y vais plus depuis longtemps


----------



## guytantakul (17 Juillet 2004)

Tant pis pour le salut de ton âme (mouarf - rebondir sans les parenthèses  )


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Tant pis pour le salut de ton âme


âme stram gram pic et pic et colé gram


----------



## purestyle (17 Juillet 2004)

grammaticalement incorrect


----------



## touba (17 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> grammaticalement incorrect


rectale, telle a été la fouille...


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> rectale, telle a été la fouille...


Fouille-merde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Fouille-merde



merde alors


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merde alors


Alors c'est quand le retour de vacances ?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

Vacances ? Bientôt, en août


----------



## loustic (17 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vacances ? Bientôt, en août


Le départ ou le retour ?


----------



## piro (17 Juillet 2004)

retour vers le futur


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> retour vers le futur



le futur: c'est où je vais


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

je vais pas te retenir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas te retenir



tenir que courir: il vaut mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2004)

mieux vaux un que 2 tu l'auras pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaux un que 2 tu l'auras pas



pas touche


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas touche


 touche pipi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> touche pipi.



pipi, caca: t'as encore l'âge


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2004)

effacé par moi.


----------



## Grug (17 Juillet 2004)

l'âge n'y fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est con...

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'âge n'y fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est con...
> 
> :love:



con de ville ou de campagne   :mouais:


----------



## Jeffouille (17 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> con de ville ou de campagne   :mouais:



campagne de presse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> campagne de presse



presse-citron


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

six troncs, six scies


----------



## purestyle (18 Juillet 2004)

si maman si


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> si maman si


Si Paris était en bouteille ça se saurait


----------



## aricosec (18 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Si Paris était en bouteille ça se saurait


.
saurait tu une fois manger des frites avec une paille ,comme THEBIG le fait


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> saurait tu une fois manger des frites avec une paille ,comme THEBIG le fait



faire ou ne pas faire...


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

faire et défaire


----------



## Grug (18 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> faire et défaire


c'est toujours travailler


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

travailler c'est la santé qu'il disait :hein:


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

il disait, il disait, il disait tsoin tsoin


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

tsoin tsoin et pince moi son sur un bateau, stoin stoin tombe à l'eau, ki est-ce ki reste sur le pont ?


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

sur le pont d'Avignon, on y danse, on y danse
sur le pont d'Avignon, on y danse le disco !!!


----------



## touba (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> sur le pont d'Avignon, on y danse, on y danse
> sur le pont d'Avignon, on y danse le disco !!!


disco toi même !


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

Même touba danse le disco


----------



## touba (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Même touba danse le disco


disco toi même j'ai dit !


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

J'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## touba (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit une connerie ?


rira bien qui rira le dernier !


----------



## bebert (18 Juillet 2004)

Le dernier de nous deux qui rira aura un coup d'boule (à facettes).


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier de nous deux qui rira aura un coup d'boule (à facettes).


Facette à boule ramasse pas moule


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Facette à boule ramasse pas moule



pas mou le Lemmy :affraid:  :casse:  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2004)

beurppppp :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas mou le Lemmy :affraid:  :casse:  :mouais:





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> beurppppp :love:



c'est quoi, ça     

t'as encore forcé sur la Guiness©    :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (18 Juillet 2004)

n'est ce pas ?


----------



## polobuy (18 Juillet 2004)

Naissent pas, mourront t-ils ?


----------



## Grug (18 Juillet 2004)

polobuy a dit:
			
		

> Naissent pas, mourront t-ils ?


 il pleut.


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

pleure pas Pénélope


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> pleure pas Pénélope



l'opéra de quat'sous


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

sous, saoul, sous ton balcon... Maaaaaarie ChristiiiiiiIneuh !


----------



## piro (19 Juillet 2004)

christine comme la voiture du livre de stephen KING


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

King Arthur


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

thur, c'est une vallée dans le haut-rhin


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

rinçage, essorage


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Ô râge! Ô désespoir! Ô vieillesse ennemie...


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ô râge! Ô désespoir! Ô vieillesse ennemie...


Ennemie d'un jour, ennemie toujours.


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2004)

toujours s'écrit toujours avec un "s"


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

s.., s.. and s.. !


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> s.., s.. and s.. !


s-aye encore un peu pour voir !


----------



## fwedo (19 Juillet 2004)

voirie et aménagement urbain


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> voirie et aménagement urbain


 ben dis donc !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben dis donc !



donc mais ou et or ni car :mouais:


----------



## piro (19 Juillet 2004)

caribou alcoolique


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

carreaux cassés, vitres  brisées.


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> carreaux cassés, vitres  brisées.


Brisées sont les biscottes


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Brisées sont les biscottes



cotillons pour faire la fête


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cotillons pour faire la fête


.
fête a neu neu ,c'était au bord de l'eau


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fête a neu neu ,c'était au bord de l'eau



au bord de l'eau, c'est là que je vais partir la retrouver


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fête a neu neu ,c'était au bord de l'eau


De l'eau ! Encore de l' eau ! Quel sâle temps !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> De l'eau ! Encore de l' eau ! Quel sâle temps !





			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fête a neu neu ,c'était au bord de l'eau
> 
> au bord de l'eau, c'est là que je vais partir la retrouver



grillé


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> au bord de l'eau, c'est là que je vais partir la retrouver


Trouver une aiguille dans une botte de foin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Trouver une aiguille dans une botte de foin



foin de courbettes: droit au but


----------



## Goulven (19 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> foin de courbettes: droit au but


Obut! Ca c'est de la marque de pétanque!


----------



## Bartiméus (19 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> foin de courbettes: droit au but



but de la vie : attendre la mort  :affraid:


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> but de la vie : attendre la mort :affraid:


mortadelle et saucisson !


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

sonde anale


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> sonde anale


analphabéte ou analphabète ?


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> analphabéte ou analphabète ?


Bête comme ses pieds


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bête comme ses pieds


pieds de cochons sauce calamar c'est pas bon du tout !


----------



## purestyle (19 Juillet 2004)

du tout au rien


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> du tout au rien


riiiiien, rien de riennnn... noooon je ne regrette riennnnn...
ni l'amouuuuuur, ni la viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie...


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> riiiiien, rien de riennnn... noooon je ne regrette riennnnn...
> ni l'amouuuuuur, ni la viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie...


La vie est belle


----------



## guytantakul (19 Juillet 2004)

belladone


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

donne, mais dooooooooooonne, qu'est ce tu vas en fout' sinon


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donne, mais dooooooooooonne, qu'est ce tu vas en fout' sinon


foot sinon Tennis ou golf


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

golf 5 portes 1992 très bon état


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

état d'urgence


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> état d'urgence


Etat d' urgence, tas d' urgence ? tu pourrais être poli !


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Etat d' urgence, tas d' urgence ? tu pourrais être poli !



polisson ce petit garçon


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

garçon de café


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Café au lait? 

- Merci :love: je le prends toujours noir


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Café au lait?
> 
> - Merci :love: je le prends toujours noir


 jours noirs et nuits blanches


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

blanche douceur :love:


----------



## ginette107 (19 Juillet 2004)

un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brute  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

brute de décoffrage


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> brute de décoffrage



rage de dents


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

dents de lait


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dents de lait



laisses-moi tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

trente quilles, ça fait pas beaucoup pour une seule boule ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> trente quilles, ça fait pas beaucoup pour une seule boule ?



boulez, boulez: il en restera toujours quelquechose :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2004)

Quelque chose derrière toi


----------



## Grug2 (19 Juillet 2004)

toi ? 

:affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Toi même


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

même pas mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Mal aux dents    :rateau:


----------



## Grug (19 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mal aux dents    :rateau:


 dents ton ©.. 
ok, je sors


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

cul cul la praline


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Praline: spécialité belge au bon chocolat :love: :love:


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

collages, découpages = Papivole


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

papi vole, tant qu'il se casse pas la gueule, j'dis rien.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> papi vole, tant qu'il se casse pas la gueule, j'dis rien.


 j'dis rien mais j'en pense pas moins


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

moins que rien


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> moins que rien


 rien du tout


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

tout ça pour ça...


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

ça suffit maintenant


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

maintenant c'est l'heure de se lever :sleep:


----------



## purestyle (20 Juillet 2004)

lever des filles


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Juillet 2004)

Filles en fleurs


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Jeffouille a dit:
			
		

> Filles en fleurs


Fleur d'épine fleur de rose, c'est un nom qui coute cher! Ohé!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Ohé du bateau


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Fleur d'épine fleur de rose, c'est un nom qui coute cher! Ohé!


Ohé Ohé Ohé Ohé ! On a gagné !


----------



## fwedo (20 Juillet 2004)

gagner la cote à coup de rames et coups de boules.....c'est une chanson pas connue ca...si si ....


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

Si j'aurais su j'aurais pas venu !!


----------



## fwedo (20 Juillet 2004)

venu vecu vidu, c'est un truc de jule cesar je crois...


----------



## aricosec (20 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> venu vecu vidu, c'est un truc de jule cesar je crois...


.
crois moi,croix de fer,si je la revois,je vais me la faire


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> crois moi,croix de fer,si je la revois,je vais me la faire


l'affaire du siècle!


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> l'affaire du siècle!


siècle des lumières


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> l'affaire du siècle!



Siecle des lumieres


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

oups ! ya eu transmission de pensée la !


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Siecle des lumieres


Lumière siouplait!


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Lumière siouplait!


plait-il ?


----------



## Bartiméus (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?



Il fait beau chez vous ?


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> Il fait beau chez vous ?


Vous voulez rire?


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez rire?


Rire est le propre des rieurs.


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Rire est le propre des rieurs.


rieur n'est pas le propre du saule... ...pleureur


----------



## FabFil (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> rieur n'est pas le propre du saule... ...pleureur



pleureur	Betula	pendula	'Tristis'
pleureur	Betula	pendula	'Youngii'
pleureur	Caragana	arborescens	var.pendula
pleureur	Carpinus	betulus	'Pendula'
pleureur	Cedrus	atlantica	'Glauca Pendula'
pleureur	Cedrus	deodara	'Pendula'
pleureur	Chamaecyparis	nootkatentsis	'Pendula'
pleureur	Exochorda	x macrantha	'The Bride'
pleureur	Fagus	sylvatica	'Pendula'
pleureur	Fagus	sylvatica	'Purpurea Pendula'
pleureur	Fagus	sylvatica	'Tortuosa'
pleureur	Fraxinus	excelsior	'Pendula'
conique, pleureur	Ginkgo	biloba
pleureur	Ginkgo	biloba	'Pendula'
pleureur	Malus	prunifolia	'Pendula'
pleureur	Morus	alba	'Pendula'
pleureur	Picea	abies	'Inversa'
pleureur	Picea	breweriana
pleureur	Prunus	serrulata	'Kiku Shidare Sakura'
pleureur	Salix	alba	'Tristis'
pleureur	Salix	babylonica
pleureur	Salix	caprea	'Pendula'
pleureur	Salix	x sepulcralis
pleureur	Sequoiadendron	giganteum	'Pendulum'
pleureur	Sophora	japonica	'Pendula'
pleureur	Ulmus	glabra	'Camperdownii'


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> ...pleureur    Ulmus    glabra    'Camperdownii'


do ni fa sol ma fi ro


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> pleureur	Ulmus	glabra	'Camperdownii'



campeur de nuit, marcheur le jour


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

ro, j'ma fais  griller


----------



## touba (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ro, j'ma fais griller


grillé, pöelé ou braisé le tout c'est que la viande soit bonne


----------



## FabFil (20 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> grillé, pöelé ou braisé le tout c'est que la viande soit bonne


bonne à tout faire


----------



## guytantakul (20 Juillet 2004)

Fer à souder


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

souder son casque à coud'boule


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

boule  à facette, facile


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

facile à chanter :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Chanter les ragots de MacGé sur tous les toits :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Tous les toits sont gris


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Gris comme les jours de pluie


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gris comme les jours de pluie



Pluie qui tombe sur moi mais je fais comme si je ne la voyais pas, car je sais qu'après


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Après le soleil brillera


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Après le soleil brillera


 rat des villes ou rat des champs ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Champagne?  je veux bien! Volontier :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Champagne?  je veux bien! Volontier :rateau: :casse:


 tiers, quart, Demi :love: hips


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tiers, quart, Demi :love: hips


pst ! C'est par ici la sortie.


----------



## Goulven (20 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> pst ! C'est par ici la sortie.


Sors! Ti dégages!


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Dégages de là, tu fais de l'ombre :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

L'ombre fait tellement de bien quand il fait si chaud...  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Chaud devant c'est brûlant


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

brûlant derrière lui toutes traces de son passage


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

passage à niveau


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> passage à niveau


niveau du vecu.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

vais cuver tranquille :casse:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Tranquille le chat


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tranquille le chat


 
le chat ? :affraid:


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

le chat n'est plus sur grand mère, c'est qu'elle est froide


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le chat n'est plus sur grand mère, c'est qu'elle est froide


froid de bique!


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

bicotin, bicotine


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> bicotin, bicotine


Ti n' a pas une clope ?


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ti n' a pas une clope ?



Clo? Peux tu me rendre ce service?


----------



## fwedo (21 Juillet 2004)

service compris !


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> service compris !


Compris ! Je vais boire un coup.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

coup de boule :love:


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

coup de boule, forcement


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule, forcement


Forcément un coup de boule


----------



## piro (21 Juillet 2004)

boule de flipper


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

Flipper le dauphin


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Flippez floodeurs, les modos arrivent!


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

oups! deux réponses, la tienne est bonne Global,  tu l'as postée avant moi


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Flipper le dauphin



Le Dauphiné libéré


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Libérez le Tibet!  (Free Tibet)


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

Tibet libre :hein:


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tibet libre :hein:


Libre? Alors je peux y aller


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2004)

Allez! Viendez© à l'Apple Expo ! :love:


----------



## Bartiméus (21 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Libre? Alors je peux y aller



Allez les enfants, au dodo maintenant !


----------



## Goulven (21 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Allez! Viendez© à l'Apple Expo ! :love:



Expo 02? 

Les suisses comprendront...


----------



## Bartiméus (21 Juillet 2004)

oups, ta ete plus rapide !


----------



## touba (21 Juillet 2004)

Bartiméus a dit:
			
		

> oups, ta ete plus rapide !


rapide donc pas lent... mouais pas fameux... m'enfin bon...


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, on passe à autre choses ?


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on passe à autre choses ?


 choses de la vie


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

La vie est trop courte pour s'habiller en couleurs


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

couleurs du passé


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2004)

passé composé


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

composer une mine de circonstance


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> composer une mine de circonstance


circonstance! circonstance! Est ce que j'ai une gueule d'circonstance??


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> circonstance! circonstance! Est ce que j'ai une gueule d'circonstance??


Stan? Ce soir on se fait une petite virée?


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Stan? Ce soir on se fait une petite virée?


Virez (Stan on te demande) de bord


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Virez (Stan on te demande) de bord


bordel mais qui est ce stan encore un nouveau venu


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bordel mais qui est ce stan encore un nouveau venu


" Venu vidu vicu " a dit Jules


----------



## Goulven (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> " Venu vidu vicu " a dit Jules


Jules ou Stan alors???


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Jules ou Stan alors???


Alors merde alors


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

alors c'est fini, oui maintenant


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est fini, oui maintenant


Maintenant faites ce que vous voulez, je m'en balance


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

lance amstrong, comme le trompetiste lunaire.


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> lance amstrong, comme le trompetiste lunaire.


Lunaire de quoi, je vous le demande


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Lunaire de quoi, je vous le demande


Demande moi ce que tu veux, tout ce que tu veux mais rien ne dit que tu l'auras


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Demande moi ce que tu veux, tout ce que tu veux mais rien ne dit que tu l'auras


laura c est un bien joli prenom


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

nom de dieu de bordel de merde !


----------



## piro (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nom de dieu de bordel de merde !


merde alors mais qui est donc ce stan 
vas t on le voir apparaitre devant nous


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> merde alors mais qui est donc ce stan
> vas t on le voir apparaitre devant nous


Nous savons qui est Stan, il n'est qu'un évènement, une circonstance.


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

constance est mère de sûreté


----------



## loustic (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> constance est mère de sûreté


Sur tes cheveux la neige suisse tombera.


----------



## FabFil (22 Juillet 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sur tes cheveux la neige suisse tombera.


 ton bras poilu


----------



## aricosec (22 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> ton bras poilu


.
poilu ou tondu,c'est une affaire dessous de bras


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

deux bras, deux fois plus de chocolat


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

chocolat au lait fondu au soleil


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

soleil des tropiques


----------



## touba (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> soleil des tropiques


trop piqué par les moustiques ? pas bon ! :mouais:


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

bons de reductions, tarifs avantageux, promotions exeptionnelles.


----------



## touba (22 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bons de reductions, tarifs avantageux, promotions exeptionnelles.


nailes de poulet ou de néléphant... :rateau:  :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

néléphant rose avec des ailes


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> néléphant rose avec des ailes


elle me tue, elle me tue, vous pouvez pas savoir comme elle me tue


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

turluttes tu tu ? chapeau pointue


----------



## purestyle (22 Juillet 2004)

pointes tu ses fesses ?


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> pointes tu ses fesses ?


fesses-toie dès que tu peux, la vie n'en sera que plus drole


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Juillet 2004)

Drôle d'idée


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2004)

idée saugrenue


----------



## gotan (22 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> idée saugrenue


nue??!    ENCORE ! !


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

encore et toujours plus.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Plusieurs sortes de Kriek, la meilleure: la Belle-Vue :love:


----------



## gotan (23 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs sortes de Kriek, la meilleure: la Belle-Vue :love:


 vue !! un ressortissant de gelbique avec son petit swiss


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

petit swiss adopté, petit suisse gaché


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

gâchez moi pas ce plaisir


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

plaisir d'offrir (des chocolats, des fleurs , des coudboul? j'sais pu, j'ai oublié )


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

Offrir un coud'boul c'est toujours mieux que rien


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

rien oublié, si ce n'est que les points de suspension typographiques ne fonctionnent pas sur ce forum


----------



## purestyle (23 Juillet 2004)

rhum des Caraïbes


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Caraïbes: destination de vacances là où le soleil ne fait pas défaut, loin d'ici...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

ici c'est mieux qu'en face


----------



## purestyle (23 Juillet 2004)

face à face mortel


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

mortelle randonnée


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Mortel tes clips TheBig :love: c'est comme ça que tu bosses ?    :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

bosses moins, t'auras plus de temps


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

Le temps y parrait que c de l'argent :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

l'argent ça coûte moins cher que l'or


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

L'organisation n'est pas mon fort


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Juillet 2004)

Fort Boyard c'est demain soir :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2004)

'Soir tout le monde, c'est ma tournée, Qu'est-ce que vous prenez?


----------



## purestyle (24 Juillet 2004)

nez de Dorothée


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2004)

Dorothée laissera cette année son nez dans sa valise, qu'on se le dise


----------



## purestyle (24 Juillet 2004)

disette, mazette, malheur !


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

heure indue pour ce genre d'activité


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2004)

activitée nul ce jour de canicule,ou alors je vais peu etre me servir un godet de jaune


----------



## touba (24 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> activitée nul ce jour de canicule,ou alors je vais peu etre me servir un godet de jaune


jaune comme le sous marin...


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

marin d'eau douce


----------



## touba (24 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> marin d'eau douce


douce France, doux pays de mon enfance...


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

enfance pas tes doigts dans la prise


----------



## kitetrip (24 Juillet 2004)

prise de tête


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> prise de tête


tête en l'air


----------



## gotan (25 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> tête en l'air


l'air ne fait pas la chanson ?? tiens c'est de qui ca?


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les aristocrates a la lanterne !


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Juillet 2004)

Lanterne magique, accorde-moi 3 souhaits :love: :rateau:


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

souhaitez vous poursuivre cette expérience ?


----------



## Grug (25 Juillet 2004)

experience de la vie


----------



## dude (25 Juillet 2004)

vignerons, vie hautaine


----------



## FabFil (25 Juillet 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> vignerons, vie hautaine



haute haine, bas instincts


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> haute haine, bas instincts


instincts ? Giscard d'Instincts ???


----------



## purestyle (25 Juillet 2004)

Tintin au Congo


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Tintin au Congo


cons go ! imbéciles go ! idiots go !
la course est parti !!!


----------



## purestyle (25 Juillet 2004)

partir seul la tête basse


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> partir seul la tête basse


basses dans ta face !


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

face à la mer


----------



## molgow (26 Juillet 2004)

Mer Rouge


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

Rouge de honte


----------



## Forenheit (26 Juillet 2004)

honte à vous : çà vous amuse ce jeu ?


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

je est un autre


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je est un autre


autrement dit ?


----------



## aricosec (26 Juillet 2004)

dit moi ton secret


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dit moi ton secret



Secret de Pauline Channel


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

nel n'est prophète en son pays


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nel n'est prophète en son pays


pays zan anal pas bête... désolé. je sors ?


----------



## Grug (26 Juillet 2004)

sorte de quoi ?


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sorte de quoi ?


quoi ? feur ! bah bien sur...


----------



## FabFil (26 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> quoi ? feur ! bah bien sur...



 surprise party :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> surprise party :rose:



parti sans laisser d'adresse


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Adressez-vous à la bonne personne pour vos renseignements


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Adressez-vous à la bonne personne pour vos renseignements



Renseignements? C'est là-bas, vers le guide.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Renseignements? C'est là-bas, vers le guide.



Guide mes pas, Dieu, plus proche cousin de Steve Jobs


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Jobs, mon idole :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gotan (26 Juillet 2004)

Idole des jeunes ou artiste à la masse?


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Juillet 2004)

Mass media


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2004)

mes dias sont plus beaux que vos notches :hein:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

notches que c'est pô très très important


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Important: avis aux coup-de-bouleurs: veuillez vous rendre de tout urgence sur le thread prévu à cet effet et me coup-de-bouler :love:


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

coup-de_bouler n est pas jouer

tuer non plus d ailleurs


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

ailleurs c'est toujours mieux


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

ct mieux avaant !


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

mieux qu ici j en doute c est le bar tout de même


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

même si...

... tu peux voir détruit l'ouvrage de ta vie
 Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir,
 Ou, perdre d'un seul coup le gain de cent parties
 Sans un geste et sans un soupir;

 Si tu peux être amant sans être fou d'amour,
 Si tu peux être fort sans cesser d'être tendre
 Et, te sentant haï sans haïr à ton tour,
 Pourtant lutter et te défendre;

 Si tu peux supporter d'entendre tes paroles
 Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots,
 Et d'entendre mentir sur toi leur bouche folle,
 Sans mentir toi-même d'un seul mot;

 Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire,
 Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
 Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frère
 Sans qu'aucun d'eux soit tout pour toi;

 Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître
 Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructeur;
 Rêver, mais sans laisser ton rêve être ton maître,
 Penser sans n'être qu'un penseur;

 Si tu peux être dur sans jamais être en rage,
 Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudent,
 Si tu sais être bon, si tu sais être sage
 Sans être moral ni pédant;

 Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite
 Et recevoir ces deux menteurs d'un même front,
 Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête
 Quand tous les autres les perdront,

 Alors, les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire
 Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis
 Et, ce qui vaut mieux que les Rois et la Gloire,

 Tu seras un Homme, mon fils.


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Mon fils, ma bataille!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mon fils, ma bataille!



...Ma bataille,

Fallait pas qu'elle s'en aille...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

aille ça pique


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...Ma bataille,
> 
> Fallait pas qu'elle s'en aille...


 wouô hô hô


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> aille ça pique


Hic! Z'ai un peu bu :sick:


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Hic! Z'ai un peu bu :sick:


.
bu et bois sont dans un bateau,bu et bois tombe a l'eau !
que reste il ?
une bouteille vide


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bu et bois sont dans un bateau,bu et bois tombe a l'eau !
> que reste il ?
> une bouteille vide


Vide donc ton verre que je le remplisse!


----------



## gootch (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> wouô hô hô



oh jvais tout caser -é-é si vous touchez...


----------



## gotan (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Vide donc ton verre que je le remplisse!


plisse les yeux tant que tu veux cela ne fera pas de toi un(e) asiatique


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

les asiatiques n ont pas seulement les yeux bridés ils ont aussi un grand sens de l honneur et du devouement


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

ment pas à ta mère !


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

mériter n'est pas jouer!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Jouer au jeu de l'amour et du hasard :love:


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

jouer du clairon a 5h du matin est paissible de coup de boule


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Jouer au jeu de l'amour et du hasard :love:


 sardine à l'huile


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

l'huile
d'olive
est
un
bienfait
pour
le
corps,
pas
comme
le
tahiti
douche
qui
lui
n'est
pas
fabriqué
a
tahiti,
d'ailleurs
as
t'il
l'aoc ?
non !
c'est
bien
une
preuve
ça
non ?

Cela 
faisait 
longtemps 
que 
je 
n'avais 
pas 
posté
dans 
le 
train, 
comme 
ça 
va 
zissi?


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

zissi impératrice


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Impératrice aux petits pois    :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

pois chiche!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

chiche kebab


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

Kebab? euh non je préférerais une bonne petite Kriek :love: !


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

kebab avec des frites bien grasses qui incrustent les doigts


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

doigts de piro qui sont un peu lents, du coup il arrive toujours en retards et loupe le TGV


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> doigts de piro qui sont un peu lents, du coup il arrive toujours en retards et loupe le TGV


le TGV c est rien c est modern qui est dure a rattraper


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

attraper un rhume? Non merci!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

merci, au revoir d'être venu


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

venu vendu gucci!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> venu vendu gucci!


 Si tu peux voir détruit l'ouvrage de ta vie
 Et sans dire un seul mot te mettre à rebâtir,
 Ou, perdre d'un seul coup le gain de cent parties
 Sans un geste et sans un soupir;

 Si tu peux être amant sans être fou d'amour,
 Si tu peux être fort sans cesser d'être tendre
 Et, te sentant haï sans haïr à ton tour,
 Pourtant lutter et te défendre;

 Si tu peux supporter d'entendre tes paroles
 Travesties par des gueux pour exciter des sots,
 Et d'entendre mentir sur toi leur bouche folle,
 Sans mentir toi-même d'un seul mot;

 Si tu peux rester digne en étant populaire,
 Si tu peux rester peuple en conseillant les rois
 Et si tu peux aimer tous tes amis en frère
 Sans qu'aucun d'eux soit tout pour toi;

 Si tu sais méditer, observer et connaître
 Sans jamais devenir sceptique ou destructeur;
 Rêver, mais sans laisser ton rêve être ton maître,
 Penser sans n'être qu'un penseur;

 Si tu peux être dur sans jamais être en rage,
 Si tu peux être brave et jamais imprudent,
 Si tu sais être bon, si tu sais être sage
 Sans être moral ni pédant;

 Si tu peux rencontrer Triomphe après Défaite
 Et recevoir ces deux menteurs d'un même front,
 Si tu peux conserver ton courage et ta tête
 Quand tous les autres les perdront,

 Alors, les Rois, les Dieux, la Chance et la Victoire
 Seront à tout jamais tes esclaves soumis
 Et, ce qui vaut mieux que les Rois et la Gloire,

 Tu seras un Homme, mon fils.

 (Rudyard Kipling)


----------



## piro (27 Juillet 2004)

fils!

c est deja bu tout ca


----------



## aricosec (27 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> fils!
> 
> c est deja bu tout ca


.
_"""tout ça n'vaut pas l'amour,mais oui l'amour_ "


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Juillet 2004)

"L'amour c'est du pipeau, c'est bon pour les gogos"


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Gogos dancers


----------



## purestyle (27 Juillet 2004)

dancers in ze dark


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

dark c'est dark! il n'y a plus d'espoir!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

poire ou fromage ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

fromage de tête


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

tête de turc


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> tête de turc


 tu rcrit tes messages ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu rcrit tes messages ?


Sage je suis, alors quand je rate un train, je prends le suivant!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

suivant : celui qui est derrière celui qui le précède 
J'ai failli, te suivant, prendre le train précédent, ce qui n'aurait pas manqué de créer un déraillement


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

M'en balance moi de savoir si tu dérailles! L'important est que le TGV continue sa route... D'ailleurs il suffit de voir la dentition de ton poisson rouge pour voir que tu ne consommes pas que de l'eau! Heuh... voilà... j'ai tout dis?


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

dis donc toi, dans le calme, et avec le sourire   je t'explique que la marche arriere est deconseillé dans le TGV, et tu insinues des choses sur mon aquaphilie deviante.


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Te mets pas en colère... C'est juste que faut continuer le train et que là il est 18h27, que j'en ai marre, et que parfois c'est plus moi qui écrit, c'est un autre moi, qui dit parfois des choses que moi je ne pense pas... J'adore les poissons rouges, même qu'un de mes amis les mange tout cru!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)




----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

crustacés et fruits de mer


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

mer à boire


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

boire ou etre bu


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

burée, zai un sagré rhube boa


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

boa je dis gueu dans ce TGB, y'a pô grand bonde :sick:


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

Bond! James Bond!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

bondir comme un tigre sur sa proie


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2004)

proie facile


----------



## ginette107 (27 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> proie facile



facile c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

dis donc Ginette! Merci pour le coup de boule! :casse:


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

boule de neige n'amasse pas mousse


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

mousse tique.


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

ticket de metro


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (27 Juillet 2004)

Métro, c trop


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

trop c'est trop alors je dis STOP!


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

tropique du capricorne


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> trop c'est trop alors je dis STOP!


 stop plait, chacun son tour


----------



## Goulven (27 Juillet 2004)

tou rate quelque chose mon ami...


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

amitiés à madame votre mére


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2004)

Mer de


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

de quoi ?  :affraid:


----------



## aricosec (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de quoi ? :affraid:


.
de quoi est fait votre coeur ,madame qui me brisez le mien


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

le mien est parti hier ... avec la chienne de la voisine


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

voisine jolie, voisin jaloux.


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

loup dans la bergerie


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

ri de me voir si belle en ce miroir


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

miroir miroir, dis moi qui est la plus belle?


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

belle bête !


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

bête de scène ou bête de course?


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

course toujours tu m'interesses


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

tes recits sont à dormir debout!


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Debout les gars, réveillez-vous... il va falloir en mettre à coup :love:


----------



## Grug (28 Juillet 2004)

à coup ? c'est pas un coup plutot


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Plutôt rester au bar que d'aller flooder dans les autres forums :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug2 (28 Juillet 2004)

forums c'est pas l'ami de mickey ??
:hosto:


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Mickey ze maousse   

oki, je sors :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Mickey Jaggerclé (désolé !)


----------



## gotan (28 Juillet 2004)

key c'ki d'y swila?


----------



## Grug2 (28 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> key c'ki d'y swila?


 swila, puis là aussi, et frotte bien pasque c'est sale


----------



## gotan (28 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> swila, puis là aussi, et frotte bien pasque c'est sale


sale'ade de fruits jolie jolie
un jour ou l'autre il faudra bien qu'on nous marie!!


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

riz au curry


----------



## touba (28 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> riz au curry


riz rat bien qui riz rat le der niais


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

le dernier des mohicans


----------



## piro (28 Juillet 2004)

mohicans ou sioux ont vecus une cheyenne de vie


----------



## Goulven (28 Juillet 2004)

Devine qui vient dîner ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Ce soir on vous met le pieu


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Pieut adoré :love: mon endroit préféré :love: où j'aime tant me reposer :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pieut adoré :love: mon endroit préféré :love: où j'aime tant me reposer :love:



reposes et dors en paix


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

Paix sur toi aussi cher ami  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Paix sur toi aussi cher ami  :love:



ami un jour, ami toujours


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

toujours plus de posts, c rude le flood    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> toujours plus de posts, c rude le flood    :love:



le flood c'est la vie


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Juillet 2004)

La vie d'artiste il n'y a que ça de vrai! je vous le dis  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le flood c'est la vie




pas mieux   





Quoique  :rose:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> La vie d'artiste il n'y a que ça de vrai! je vous le dis  :love:




Dis toujours ça m'intéresse


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

ressse te rien à becquter là, j'ai comme une ch'tit dalle


----------



## aricosec (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ressse te rien à becquter là, j'ai comme une ch'tit dalle


.
dalle en pente comme l'arico un soir de fête


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> dalle en pente comme l'arico un soir de fête


fêtez vous les non_anniversaires ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> fêtez vous les non_anniversaires ?


 sers la soupe


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

soupe aux vermicelles


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

selle de cheval


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> selle de cheval



va le retrouver :rateau:


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

trouver une aiguille dans une meule de foin


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

foin d'enfer!


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

enfer et paradis


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

paradis sur terre


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> paradis sur terre



terrible


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

terre à terre


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

terre de bruyère


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> terrible



blé dur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> blé dur



dur à cuire


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

accus irrationnels


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

nel ne profite en son pays


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

pays de mon enfance


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> pays de mon enfance


enfance bien le clou !


----------



## Grug2 (29 Juillet 2004)

clou du spectacle


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> clou du spectacle


tacle par derrière ! carton rouge !!!


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> tacle par derrière ! carton rouge !!!


rouge sang de boeuf


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

boeuf carotte


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> boeuf carotte


c'rotte de bic et fiente d'éléphant


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> c'rotte de bic et fiente d'éléphant


Elephant rose


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> boeuf carotte


car rote qui veut après avoir bien mangé...


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Elephant rose


 
rose ou vert quelle couleur choisir mou mon ipod mini (cf illustration de goulven??)


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> rose ou vert quelle couleur choisir mou mon ipod mini (cf illustration de goulven??)


Goulven ne sait laquelle te conseiller


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Goulven ne sait laquelle te conseiller


 
conseillez seulement, de toute façon le mie sera comme cela:


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

cela parait déterminé comme choix!


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> cela parait déterminé comme choix!


chois chechi, chois chela, 
fais pas chi fais pas cha !

et puis quoi encore?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

encore un matin


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> encore un matin


matin pour rien


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

un matin pour rien


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un matin pour rien


rien ne vaut pa répétition "pirotechnique des posts


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

poste restante


----------



## gotan (29 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> poste restante


tante va la cruche (et je ne parle bien sur pas des très charmantes demoiselles de macGé)  à l'eau qu'à la fin elle me les brises


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> tante va la cruche (et je ne parle bien sur pas des très charmantes demoiselles de macGé) à l'eau qu'à la fin elle me les brises


brise-glace


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

glace italienne au tiramisu


----------



## touba (29 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> glace italienne au tiramisu


mis sous vide...


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mis sous vide...


 vide cosmique, intersidéral et très grand


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

grand-mère voulez vous danser ?


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> grand-mère voulez vous danser ?


 Danser le jerk, elle voulait


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Voulait-il au moins ?


----------



## Goulven (29 Juillet 2004)

moins par moins égal plus


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

plus on boit, plus on est


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

Est, ouest, nord ou sud ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

sud, sud-ouest


----------



## ginette107 (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sud, sud-ouest



sud ouest chouette là bas il ya du bon vin et du bon foie gras


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

grace de dieu


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

Dieu est mort


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

dieu est mort


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> dieu est mort



Fais moi penser à te mettre un coud'boule  :love:  :love:


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est mort


mort de chez mort ce piro


----------



## piro (29 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fais moi penser à te mettre un coud'boule  :love:  :love:


j vais y penser


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2004)

roti de veau


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2004)

voter c'est un devoir


----------



## gotan (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> voter c'est un devoir


devoir de vacance : une pensée emue pour les p'tits djeuns qui ont une/des (tonnes de) seconde sess


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

sessssssque ?


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

que des doubles post


----------



## Goulven (30 Juillet 2004)

poste restante


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

tente de camping


----------



## Goulven (30 Juillet 2004)

ping pong


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

pong de la rivière Kwai


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

wai ca va j ai compris


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

prix hors taxe


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2004)

Taxidermiste


----------



## alexlac (30 Juillet 2004)

mister steve jobs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Jobs d'été pour étudiants fauchés


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Jobs d'été pour étudiants fauchés


 Fauchés, les blés, c'est de saison


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

saison des amours


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> saison des amours


 amours estivales


----------



## Grug2 (30 Juillet 2004)

val de grace


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Val de grace, boulevard du port royal


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2004)

royal au bar


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> royal au bar



barissement de l'éléphant du fond de la savane...  :mouais:


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

bar à Nanard, blanc au comptoir


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Comptoir des indes


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> barissement de l'éléphant du fond de la savane...  :mouais:


 vane redro sadanas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

anarchiste


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Mais non mais non j'ai pas oubliée ta savane, avec ses herbes folles, l'éléphant et son barrissement !!!


----------



## lumai (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> anarchiste


 chiiste indépendantiste tout seul dans son coin


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juillet 2004)

coincé dans un coin ....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> coincé dans un coin ....



coin-coin dit le canard


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Canard boiteux


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Canard boiteux



boîte de chocolats


----------



## aricosec (30 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Canard boiteux


*bois teux ou drois ferres de bin et du beras un bomme mon fils*
.
ps:excuser boi je suis enrhubé


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *bois teux ou drois ferres de bin et du beras un bomme mon fils*
> .
> ps:excuser boi je suis enrhubé



bete de tomber malade par ce beau temps


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Temps pluvieux, mariage heureux


----------



## Anonyme. (30 Juillet 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Temps pluvieux, mariage heureux



heureux qui comme Ulysse...


----------



## touba (30 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> heureux qui comme Ulysse...


Ulysse qui s'est mis sur son 31


----------



## piro (30 Juillet 2004)

31 bouteilles en bois


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> 31 bouteilles en bois



bois de rose


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

roses fanées


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> roses fanées



nénés  sont bien beaux ces nénés   :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

nénés poilus :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nénés poilus :hein:



uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhhhhh


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuh attention v'là les keufs


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuuh attention v'là les keufs



queue de boeuf braisée :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Juillet 2004)

braisez vous la saucisse


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Braisé comme un jambon


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> braisez vous la saucisse



si c'est comme ça que tu le prend


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Prends donc ceci Lemmy, un tit coup de boule :love:
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Prends donc ceci Lemmy, un tit coup de boule :love:
> :love: :love:



boule qui roule n'amasse pas mousse   

(_global dans le texte_)


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2004)

Mousse! Il faut de la mousse au-dessus de la Kriek pour la boire à la Belge :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mousse! Il faut de la mousse au-dessus de la Kriek pour la boire à la Belge :love: :rateau:



belle Gertrude: tes yeux me font languir...   :mouais:


----------



## gotan (31 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> belle Gertrude: tes yeux me font languir...  :mouais:


lent Guy et fast Jack partent à la chasse au chevreuil


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> lent Guy et fast Jack partent à la chasse au chevreuil



oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent


----------



## gotan (31 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent


Dans quel pétrin tu t'es fourré mon pauv'vieux!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> Dans quel pétrin tu t'es fourré mon pauv'vieux!



vieux râleur© pour te servir


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

vire à droite !
y'a une creperie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vire à droite !
> y'a une creperie



péripaticienne   vraiment


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

menteur, c'est pas ce que je voulais dire


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> menteur, c'est pas ce que je voulais dire



je voulais dire que tes écrits valaient tes paroles


----------



## gotan (31 Juillet 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire que tes écrits valaient tes paroles


parole! si tu ne me crois pas t'as qu'a aller vérifier


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

fier à bras


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> fier à bras



bras de fer


----------



## Grug (31 Juillet 2004)

fer de lance


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

lance moi la patate chaude


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> lance moi la patate chaude


 Chaudes mes chataignes, Chauds mes beignets !!!


----------



## guytantakul (31 Juillet 2004)

ènième réponse de ma part


----------



## lumai (31 Juillet 2004)

Mapa, référence des gants en latex, permet de faire la vaisselle sans s'abimer les mimines : allez zou, à l'évier !!!


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mapa, référence des gants en latex, permet de faire la vaisselle sans s'abimer les mimines : allez zou, à l'évier !!!


évier zone a risque si on ne fait pas la vaiselle pendant une semaine 
les couverts ont tendance a bouger tout seuls


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> évier zone a risque si on ne fait pas la vaiselle pendant une semaine
> les couverts ont tendance a bouger tout seuls



j'ai tout, seulement je ne sais pas où le mettre :mouais:


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

mettre ou ne pas mettre du cuir


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> mettre ou ne pas mettre du cuir



cuir tanné et coloré en plein soleil marocain


----------



## alexlac (31 Juillet 2004)

Aucun logiciel ne souffre la comparaison


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

alexlac a dit:
			
		

> Aucun logiciel ne souffre la comparaison



raison il faut savoir garder


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Juillet 2004)

Gardez espoir, le jour viendra  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Gardez espoir, le jour viendra  :love:



rat des villes ou rat des champs


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

champs magnétiques


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> champs magnétiques



tiques et puces: quelles gentilles bébètes :affraid:


----------



## piro (31 Juillet 2004)

bètes bi-céphales qui hantent les bois


----------



## gotan (1 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bètes bi-céphales qui hantent les bois


bois-joli ou forêt de rèverose?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> bois-joli ou forêt de rèverose?



rêve rose pour une nuit noire


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2004)

noir c'est noir, il n'y a plus d'espoir


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> noir c'est noir, il n'y a plus d'espoir



des poires et des scoubidous...


----------



## gotan (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> des poires et des scoubidous...


bidou, mon joli petit bidou tout rond


----------



## piro (1 Août 2004)

rond comme un ballon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rond comme un ballon



on partira loin d'ici


----------



## aricosec (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on partira loin d'ici


.
ici ou ailleurs,je m'demande un peu,on reviens toujours d'ou l'on est parti,alors a quoi bon partir d'ici


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ici ou ailleurs,je m'demande un peu,on reviens toujours d'ou l'on est parti,alors a quoi bon partir d'ici



si ma tante en avait on l'appelerait au téléphone


----------



## piro (1 Août 2004)

téléphone lui et tu le sauras


----------



## guytantakul (1 Août 2004)

oracle, ô oracle, réponds-moi... Le sais-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> oracle, ô oracle, réponds-moi... Le sais-tu ?



sais-tu quand reviendra le temps des cerises


----------



## piro (1 Août 2004)

cerises à l'eau de vie


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Vie misérable à se crever comme un rat... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vie misérable à se crever comme un rat... :rateau:



raton-laveur


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Laveur de vitre professionnel :rateau:   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Laveur de vitre professionnel :rateau:   :love:



Sion: elle est la ville aux deux collines


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Sion: elle est la ville aux deux collines



Linéations ou schistosités?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Linéations ou schistosités?



cité qui aurait été fondée par des gaulois


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cité qui aurait été fondée par des gaulois



guauloises blondes de mon ex, brune  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> guauloises blondes de mon ex, brune  :love:



brunes de mon ex qui fume maintenant des blondes


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> brunes de mon ex qui fume maintenant des blondes



Blonde du soir, espoir  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Blonde du soir, espoir  :love:



espoir d'une brune que j'espère bientôt revoir  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> espoir d'une brune que j'espère bientôt revoir  :love:



aurevoir belle résolution, lemmy m'a convaincu du bien de la consommation


----------



## Grug (1 Août 2004)

sommations obligatoire, ou alors c'est du viol


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2004)

Violons et cornemuses!    Bigre bigre! Y a pas grand monde ce soir  :love:


----------



## piro (1 Août 2004)

soir de pleine lune c est normal que tout le monde soit sorti


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Août 2004)

sorti d'ici, on est mal barré


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sorti d'ici, on est mal barré



mal barré: mais pas du tout    les terrasses de Montparnasse sont agréables


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

agréable de siroter une bière à la fraiche


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> agréable de siroter une bière à la fraiche


.
fraiche et blonde était ma mie,mais la canicule l'a defraichie comme une pomme pourri


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> fraiche et blonde était ma mie,mais la canicule l'a defraichie comme une pomme pourri



pour y aller le plus simple c'est la "ligne de coeur"


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

c½ur vaillant, rien d'impossible


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c½ur vaillant, rien d'impossible



Possible, mais suis-je dans le bon sujet?


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

jet ski ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

ski d'été :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ski d'été :love: :love: :love:



T'esok, t'es in, t'es bat


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

bateau à voile


----------



## aricosec (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bateau à voile


.
voiler votre sein ,que je  pourrais bien avoir envie de peloter


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> voiler votre sein ,que je  pourrais bien avoir envie de peloter



oh   t'es bien modeste, le rico


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

rico et piro c est proche non?


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rico et piro c est proche non?


 non !


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

nom de zeus !!!


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> nom de zeus !!!


[mode reniflard]
Zeu sais que tu b'entends, alors oufre zette borte ! :
[/mode reniflard]


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

bortel de berde de don de bieu de zaloberie de bortel à butes vierges !


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

butes vierges, collines désertes, tel était le triste spectacle s'étalant devant nos yeux ébahis.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> butes vierges, collines désertes, tel était le triste spectacle s'étalant devant nos yeux ébahis.



hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi


 hi hi.
Ça chatouille.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hi hi.
> Ça chatouille.



ch'touille: c'est pas bon ça


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Bon çà suffit vos bétises !


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

bêtises de l'été, MST de rentrée !


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

rentrée des classes


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rentrée des classes



assez rigolé   au boulot


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

boulot de folie en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> boulot de folie en ce moment



mentir est un vilain défaut


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

faux cils, ça me rend marteau


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faux cils, ça me rend marteau



marteau   moi, non: ça me chatouille


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

cha touille et cha retouille : la mayonnaise est bientôt prise


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

ch'touille: c'est pas bon ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> cha touille et cha retouille : la mayonnaise est bientôt prise



prise de papattes dans la moquette: démonstration par le jeune Grug


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prise de papattes dans la moquette: démonstration par le jeune Grug


 Grug chute mais ne plie point


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Grug chute mais ne plie point



POint de quoi comment, mainant c'est départ


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> POint de quoi comment, mainant c'est départ


 par un hasard independant de ma volonté... j'ai pô compris.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> par un hasard independant de ma volonté... j'ai pô compris.



prise de tête de Grug


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Grug a pô compris


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Prions pour qu'il ne continue point  !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Août 2004)

Point à la ligne


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

La ligne Dijon-Paris par TGV a subi des perturbations ces derniers temps.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

temps sont durs


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2004)

temps va le grug a l'eau qu'a la fin il me les brise


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Brise d'anus de chez Jean Peste.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

brise [n.f.]
1. Vent léger.


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Brise d'anus de chez Jean Peste.


 peste, l'idée etait proche


----------



## Hurrican (2 Août 2004)

Prochain arrêt : AppleExpo !


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Août 2004)

Exposition universelle


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

celles qui passent, celles qui restent et celle que j'aime :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Août 2004)

j'aime bien ton coté romantique :rose:


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien ton coté romantique :rose:


tique et puce vont à la mer : elles se sont degoté un superbe emplacement sur un balconnet:rose: :love: :rose:


----------



## kitetrip (2 Août 2004)

nécessité absolue de boire de l'eau par ce temps là


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

la haut sur la colline


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> nécessité absolue de boire de l'eau par ce temps là


la est la quetion : boir ou ne pas boire une modern thing's legendary kriek


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

colline ... powels ?


----------



## kitetrip (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> colline ... powels ?


  (toi, tu sors )

Pow...Elsa, pour les gateaux


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> (toi, tu sors )
> 
> Pow...Elsa, pour les gateaux


gateau sec


----------



## Cillian (2 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> gateau sec



Sec ... sec ... sec ... j'vois pas, faut pourtant que j'me mouille.


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Sec ... sec ... sec ... j'vois pas, faut pourtant que j'me mouille.


mouillé, la pluie ruisselait sur moi sans que je la remarque... j'etais simplement heureux


----------



## piro (2 Août 2004)

heureux qui comme ulysse ....


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> heureux qui comme ulysse ....


ulisse 31 ou le sindrome du robot :

un 'tit clou, nono?


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

nono, le petit robot qui fait du bato ?


----------



## Cillian (2 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> ulisse 31 ou le sindrome du robot :
> 
> un 'tit clou, nono?



Nono...bstant ce détail, il ne faudrait pas s'arrêter en si bon chemin.


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nono, le petit robot qui fait du bato ?


bato o oo o ooooo il est le plus beau de bato

la F..., morena, tu nous saoule avec ton bato ivre


----------



## Grug (2 Août 2004)

ivre de bonheur, ivre de bonne heure.
(devise d'alcoolique heureux)


----------



## gotan (2 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ivre de bonheur, ivre de bonne heure.
> (devise d'alcoolique heureux)


heureux qui comme grug vient de se vider une kriek de bon matin


----------



## Grug2 (2 Août 2004)

matin quelle journée, Grug y fut beaucoup cité, maintenant il va se coucher


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2004)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> matin quelle journée, Grug y fut beaucoup cité, maintenant il va se coucher



se coucher comme on a fait son lit


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> se coucher comme on a fait son lit


lit-hier


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

Hier matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Hier matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur


soeur anne ne voit tu rien (un iPod 5G par hasard) venir


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Hier matin, un lapin, a tué un chasseur



cha soeur a pris un coup de boule


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cha soeur a pris un coup de boule


boule et roule mais trop tard, plus tot il fallait venir


----------



## purestyle (3 Août 2004)

venir de loin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

loin au-delà de l'univers, de l'espace intersidéral


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

rale pas, y'en a qui dorment


----------



## purestyle (3 Août 2004)

mesure donc tes propos


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

pouvons nous raisonnablement penser que l'homme est un loup pour l'homme?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

meuuuuuuuuuuuh fait la vache


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

vache mechante faites gaffe en vous promenant dans les prés


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> meuuuuuuuuuuuh fait la vache



la vache! celui qui passe encre une fois o-zone je le flingue


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la vache! celui qui passe encre une fois o-zone je le flingue


flingue : objet dangereux principalement pour toute personne se trouvant en face de son orifice


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> flingue : objet dangereux principalement pour toute personne se trouvant en face de son orifice



fils à sa mère


----------



## gotan (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fils à sa mère


mer d'huile


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

huile de coude et sueur, voilà le seul moyen d'y arriver !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

arrivée, ma collègue me propose direct un café


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrivée, ma collègue me propose direct un café



"un café", elle a dit.   

rien d'autre...


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "un café", elle a dit.
> 
> rien d'autre...


rien d autre meme pas un petit peu de calva en tout bien tout honneur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> rien d autre meme pas un petit peu de calva en tout bien tout honneur



tout honneur a son prix


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

honneur et décadence ...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

danse de la pluie


----------



## kitetrip (3 Août 2004)

pluie d'enfer hier


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

pluie de météorites


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

météorites de kryptonite


----------



## jpmiss (3 Août 2004)

kryptonite ta mère


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Ni trop froid, ni trop chaud.


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Mer! Mer! Mer! Cruel marâtre Amer 

  (C'est arrivé près de chez vous pour les incultes )

 (Rien à voir avec hurrican mais ce dernier a ajouté son message pendant que je tappais le mien )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Mer! Mer! Mer! Cruel marâtre Amer
> 
> (C'est arrivé près de chez vous pour les incultes )
> 
> (Rien à voir avec hurrican mais ce dernier a ajouté son message pendant que je tappais le mien )



amer comme le chocolat


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Las je suis, de toutes ses idioties.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Las je suis, de toutes ses idioties.



si tu es gai, ris donc


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Guéridon ? Bien sûr que non, c'est une simple table basse !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Bassman, oui c'est moi


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Moitié homme, moitié cheval, tel est le Sagittaire.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

taire cette histoire est la meilleure chose a faire


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

faire l amour et non la guerre c est une bonne idée je trouve


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

trouves mieux, par exemple donne moi un coup de boule


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

le coup de boule marche pas sur toi je peux plus t en donner 

c est pas faute de vouloir


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Loir et cher, un très beau departement


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Menteur !

Je parie que tu n'y as même pas mis les pieds !


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Pied au cul que tu vas avoir ouais


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

pieds dans le plat


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pied au cul que tu vas avoir ouais


 ouais ouais  au pays des jouets


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2004)

Jouet te refaire le portrait toi, ca va pas trainer


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Va pas trainer dans la boue qu'on t'as dit ! Tu vas encore saloper ton pantalon !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2004)

talon, petit, pas papon


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Pas pond, Bond ! James Bond !


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Bond, c'est pas que.. , mais faudrait penser à finir, sinon ça va rester.


----------



## Piewhy (3 Août 2004)

Thé ou café?


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Oukafé, dérivé de OukTafé, ou encore s'il on remonte plus loin OuEstCeQueTuAsFait, est une question posée aux charmants bambins qui reviennent la couche à la main pleine de merde ...


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

merde in france, cacapoum heu cacapouum, et j'avoue que lise euna iseult triple bouc euh na


----------



## Hurrican (3 Août 2004)

Naguère Grug parlait français ...


----------



## Grug2 (3 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Naguère Grug parlait français ...


 Français ou yaourt, de mon temps les vieux connaisaient leurs classsiques


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Classic, c'est le mac sans os X.3.4


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Classic, c'est le mac sans os X.3.4


 5.6.7.8.9.10


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 5.6.7.8.9.10



9.10 ¤ la choppe de bière ? beaucoup trop cher !


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> 9.10 ¤ la choppe de bière ? beaucoup trop cher !



cher pour une ivresse toute relative


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

ti va te taire malheureux


----------



## Gabi (3 Août 2004)

-> Grug : Pour t'aider à garder les dents blanches :


----------



## piro (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ti va te taire malheureux


malheureux celui qui n as pas eu son coup de boule


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

coup de boule vert qu'il faut m'assener régulièrement pour que je garde de belles dents blanches


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> coup de boule vert qu'il faut m'assener régulièrement pour que je garde de belles dents blanches



Blanche beige et les pète-mains


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Mince alors! :love: qu'est-ce que je vais dire maintenant?


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

maintenant, fais tourner :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Tourner mon petit? :love:

- Mais c'est que j'ai déjà donné :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

donner c'est donner, reprendre c'est peché !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> donner c'est donner, reprendre c'est peché !



pecher la truite, c'est pour le arico


----------



## kisco (3 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pecher la truite, c'est pour le arico



aricosec ne traîne pas dans ce thread ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Août 2004)

Thread des flooders confirmés :love:


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2004)

confirmé, sans problème, c'est le but de ces trains non ? :love:


----------



## aricosec (3 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> confirmé, sans problème, c'est le but de ces trains non ? :love:


.
train qui ira loin


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> train qui ira loin



Loin veut qui aller, monture sa ménage.


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

nage toujours tu m'interesses


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Restant de vodka ?


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

vot' kamasutra vous l'avez révisé ?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Révisé et pratiqué mon capitaine ! Même plutôt deux fois qu'une ! 


(PS: excellente celle là Kisco !  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

un millier de fois pour ainsi dire   :love:


----------



## Bassman (4 Août 2004)

dire que j'ai pas révisé...... c'est quand l'exam' ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

L'exam... hum  voyons... faut trouver de la place dans l'agenda


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

la gendarmerie est fermée aujourd'hui !


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> la gendarmerie est fermée aujourd'hui !


aujourd'hui comme hier d ailleurs


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Ailleurs ou ici, qu'importe ? Il faut passer à la pratique on t'as dit !


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs ou ici, qu'importe ? Il faut passer à la pratique on t'as dit !


dits moi comment faire 
la pratique ca me connais pas trop


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> dits moi comment faire
> la pratique ca me connais pas trop



trop de kamasutra nuit-il à la santé ?


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> trop de kamasutra nuit-il à la santé ?


 
la santé s ameliore avec la pratique mais il faut gagner en souplesse pour apprécier


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Scié, çà je le suis, quand je vois les positions que notre modern_thing adorée est capable de prendre !


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Scié, çà je le suis, quand je vois les positions que notre modern_thing adorée est capable de prendre !



Prendre son temps, ne pas précipiter la chose.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

La chose est entendue, nous sommes d'accord !


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

d accord avec toi mais je demande a voir


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Avoirs, factures ... y en a marre !


----------



## piro (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avoirs, factures ... y en a marre !


marre de toujours payer je te comprends va


----------



## aricosec (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Avoirs, factures ... y en a marre !


.
marre de payer a boire  au bar


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> marre de toujours payer je te comprends va



va donc télécharger la démo de Gish un jeu incroyable !!


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Incroyable mais vrai !


----------



## Grug (4 Août 2004)

vraiment pas mal ce graphisme


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Smet, Jean-Philippe de son prénom, alias Johnny Halliday, qui demande 50 millions d'euros de dommages et intérêts, parce qu'il est sur la paille, et du coup n'a pas pu s'acheter son Harley mensuelle, vu qu'il avait ses 5 'petites' maisons à entretenir.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2004)

entretenir la flamme Mac quand Apple ne vrendra plus que des ipod, c'est à celà que nous nous emploierons.


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Rond comme des queues de pelles ! Voilà le spectacle lamentable auquel on assiste lors d'une AES ! C'est une honte !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Honte? Moi à cause des positions? (cfr Hurrican plus haut  ) Naaaaaan! du tout   :love:


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Honte? Moi à cause des positions? (cfr Hurrican plus haut  ) Naaaaaan! du tout  :love:


tout le kam'sutra? mais nous n'aurons pas assez de la nuit.


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> tout le kam'sutra? mais nous n'aurons pas assez de la nuit.



la nuit est là... mais je suis seul


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> la nuit est là... mais je suis seul


seul? tu veux pratiquer l'kama seul? il n'y aurait pas sur ce thread une bonne ame pour ce poor lonesome cowboy?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Boycottons Microsoft ! Comment çà c'est déjà fait ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Faisons l'amour et pas la guerre  :love: :love:


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Faisons l'amour et pas la guerre  :love: :love:



pas la guerre? la terre, la serre, la mer, ou un ptit verre ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Août 2004)

Verre? :love:

Une Kriek s'iouplait :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2004)

Modern_thing a dit:
			
		

> Verre?
> 
> Une Kriek s'iouplait



Plaisanterie mise à part j'vous offre un coup (d'boule) dans la mesure des possibilités


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Verre? :love:
> 
> Une Kriek s'iouplait :love: :love: :love:


plethore de questions envahissant mon (très) petit cerveau a la vue de certaines pratiques...
et pour finir il met sa tête ou?


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Où ? mais dans le décolleté de Modern_Thing ! Et après il demande : Qui a éteint la lumière ?


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Où ? mais dans le décolleté de Modern_Thing ! Et après il demande : Qui a éteint la lumière ?


LUMIERE!! Que je puisse boire ma kriek en paix


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Empêchez moi de l'exploser contre le mur ! Retenez moi, retenez moi où je fais un malheur !


----------



## kisco (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Empêchez moi de l'exploser contre le mur ! Retenez moi, retenez moi où je fais un malheur !


un malheur n'arrivant jamais seul, je ferai le second malheur !


----------



## gotan (4 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Empêchez moi de l'exploser contre le mur ! Retenez moi, retenez moi où je fais un malheur !


malheur à toi si tu l'explose avant d'avoir pu experimenter l'ensemble du kama


----------



## Hurrican (4 Août 2004)

Malheureux ! Sais tu à quoi tu t'exposes ?


----------



## gotan (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux ! Sais tu à quoi tu t'exposes ?


expose moi ton cas, je te dirai si une

 peut te servir


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Vire moi cette url et remplace là par un tag image !


----------



## kisco (5 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vire moi cette url et remplace là par un tag image !



un tag image comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?  ben tu vois ça marche meme pas 
moi je trouve celui-là mieux !


----------



## Hurrican (5 Août 2004)

Mieux manger, voilà un défi que notre société se doit de relever !

Halte à la dictature du hamburger et de la pizza industrielle, vive les coqs au vin, les blanquettes et autres côtes d'agneau au thym !


----------



## purestyle (6 Août 2004)

hautain ! je suis parisien


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Parisien ? Je préfères mon Jura sa verdure et son air pur.


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Parisien ? Je préfères mon Jura sa verdure et son air pur.


air pur mais attentions aux pets des vaches mauves


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Mauvaise réponse. Quand elles pètent çà sent le chocolat !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

là tu vas trop loin


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Loin de ma femme et de mes enfants, je souffre, alors je me défoule sur tout !


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Loin de ma femme et de mes enfants, je souffre, alors je me défoule sur tout !


tout mais pas forcement n importe quoi


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Coa, Coa faisait la grenouille au bord de sa mare.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

quoi que tu en dises tu n'es pas très disco


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Coa, Coa faisait la grenouille au bord de sa mare.


Ca m'arrive de sauter les messages de ceux qui n'ont pas suivi !


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'arrive de sauter les messages de ceux qui n'ont pas suivi !


vie et mort d'un homme sans histoire


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Toi reste là, j'ai deux mots à te dire !


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toi reste là, j'ai deux mots à te dire !


dire qu'en principe je devrais etre en train de faire la vaisselle


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> dire qu'en principe je devrais etre en train de faire la vaisselle



et celle-là tu l'as vue celle-là ?!!!


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

là git le cimetierre de mes ambitions


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Sion ? La ville Suisse ou la capitale des insurgés de Matrix ?


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

Matrix, trop beau, mais Matrix 3 plutôt bof bof...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

beau fort et blond mon légionnaire


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Nerfs à vifs ? Buvez une camomille !


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

momie ? même pas peur !


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Peureux va ! Sors de sous cette table, le vilain SuperMoquette n'existe que dans les contes pour enfants !


----------



## kisco (6 Août 2004)

Fantasio ou Spirou ?


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Rousses, blondes, brunes, peu m'importe je les aimes toutes !


----------



## semac (6 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> Fantasio ou Spirou ?



rien à voir mais un  qui me foutait les ch'tons c'était l'avatar de "DarkTemplar" !!
breeeuuuh qui s'en souvient ?


----------



## En Sabah Nur (6 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rousses, blondes, brunes, peu m'importe je les aimes toutes !



toutankamon ça s'écrit comment ?


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Août 2004)

> l'avatar de Dark Templar


 tu peux le voir dans mon profil, et même me filer un coup de boule pour que je le remette pas


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

En Sabah Nur a dit:
			
		

> toutankamon ça s'écrit comment ?


 
Comment ? Tu ne le sais pas ! Pourtant c'est un classique.


----------



## Bassman (6 Août 2004)

seek and destroy


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

Destroy tu l'es après chaque concert de Metallica !


----------



## purestyle (6 Août 2004)

cacacacaca-dillac


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (6 Août 2004)

dillac igale à la fourmi


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

La Fourmi crohonde, comme le chien aboie.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Aboie un peu seulement voir :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Aboie un peu seulement voir :love: :love: :love:



Voir [censuré] et puis mourir


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Mourir de peur ou à cause de l'horreur ?  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mourir de peur ou à cause de l'horreur ?  :love:



horreur je n'ai plus de bière au labo


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2004)

Labo de quoi mon cher?


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Labo de quoi mon cher?


chair a canon


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> chair a canon


non je ne te dirai pas que...


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> non je ne te dirai pas que...



que yoda est ta mère et ton père un ewok


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> que yoda est ta mère et ton père un ewok


ewokatif tout ca? wous pensez wraiment que ca lui fera de l'effet?


----------



## piro (6 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> ewokatif tout ca? wous pensez wraiment que ca lui fera de l'effet?


un effet de tonnerre 
un peu comme une grenouille sur un champ de mines


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> un effet de tonnerre
> un peu comme une grenouille sur un champ de mines


mine de rien je fais petit à petit mon chemin sur la toile de la vie


----------



## Hurrican (6 Août 2004)

La vitalité, voilà ce qui manque dans les keynotes de iPapy !


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Août 2004)

Papy, tu dors ?


----------



## gotan (6 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Papy, tu dors ?


dors mon ange, je veille sur tes rêves.
dors ma douce, te voir dormir m'appaise


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2004)

Appaise la flemme qui es en toi


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Appaise la flemme qui es en toi


toi toi mon toi...


----------



## piro (7 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> toi toi mon toi...


toile de tente de camping


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> toile de tente de camping


ping pong


----------



## ginette107 (7 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> ping pong




ping pong ou tennis de table? :rateau:


----------



## piro (7 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> ping pong ou tennis de table? :rateau:



table a langer


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2004)

gérontologue


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> gérontologue


gerontologue medecin traitant les maladies de la viellesse  à ne pas confondre avec gerontophile


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> gerontologue medecin traitant les maladies de la viellesse  à ne pas confondre avec gerontophile



filou, va !


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> filou, va !


 vade retro kisconas


----------



## kisco (7 Août 2004)

conasse !  :rose:   heuu... c grave si j'ai juré ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Août 2004)

juré craché


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2004)

chez moi ou chez toi eva?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Août 2004)

Evacue!


----------



## gotan (7 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Evacue!


accus et autonomie : toujours ce même souci pour l'iPod


----------



## guytantakul (7 Août 2004)

odeur de sainteté


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Sainteté des saintetés, on n'est pas des anges sur MacGé :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2004)

Gé soif :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Août 2004)

Soif? :love:

Moi aussi 

Tournée générale   :love:


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Soif? :love:
> 
> Moi aussi
> 
> Tournée générale   :love:


tournée génerale de la kriek pour tout le monde (avec quelques coups de boule au passage)


----------



## piro (8 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> tournée génerale de la kriek pour tout le monde (avec quelques coups de boule au passage)



monde de merde


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> monde de merde



Mère de tous sévices, père sévère tue.


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

Vertuchou !


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Août 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vertuchou !



chou, pou, joujou...


----------



## purestyle (8 Août 2004)

jouir partout sans aucune retenue


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

aucune retenu ces jeunes


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

Je n'te l'fais pas dire


----------



## guytantakul (8 Août 2004)

irrationnel, complètement irrationnel !


----------



## Hurrican (8 Août 2004)

Neil Armstrong a posé le pied sur la lune le 20 Juillet 1969.


----------



## Modern__Thing (8 Août 2004)

69...  hum...  ...

- Année érotique :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

O tic, o desespor


----------



## gotan (8 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> O tic, o desespor


espoir, quand tu nous fais vivre...
espoir de vivre a nouveau ces choses qui font tellement de bien, .... par ou ça passe


----------



## Cillian (8 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> espoir, quand tu nous fais vivre...
> espoir de vivre a nouveau ces choses qui font tellement de bien, .... par ou ça passe




Par ou ça passe,
jamais on s'en lasse,
toujours on s'encastre,
de dos comme de face,
on s'enivre c'est sensas,
épuisé, on s'enlace.


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Sans lacets, mes baskets vont se barrer !


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sans lacets, mes baskets vont se barrer !


barrer ou partir même combat


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Bas résilles, guépiere, waouh, me voilà tout émoustillé !


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bas résilles, guépiere, waouh, me voilà tout émoustillé !


t emoustille pas trop tu vas salir ton clavier 
il va etre tout poisseux apres


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Ce après quoi je m'émoustille est bien en chair !
Quand à mon clavier s'il est sale c'est à l'intérieur, il va falloir le démonter pour le nettoyer !


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

Oyez, oyez, bonnes gens, il est 1 heure et tout va bien !


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Bien mon petit Guytenta, ça fait longtemps qu'on ne t'avais plus vu


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Vulcania, le site des volcans, érigé à côté du Puy de Dôme se visite tout l'été.


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Eté, ma saison préférée :love: le temps des barbecues et des douces promenades et des atablements interminables aux terrasses pour déguster des Krieks :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Des crics seront nécessaires afin de soulever la voiture suite à la crevaison.


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Des crics seront nécessaires afin de soulever la voiture suite à la crevaison.


son assurance prends les frais a sa charge pas besoin de réparer soi même


----------



## purestyle (10 Août 2004)

mémoire d'éléphant


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mémoire d'éléphant


l'éléphant est un animal relativement lourd


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Lourdes, avec sa grotte, ses bibelots, son eau.


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Lourdes, avec sa grotte, ses bibelots, son eau.


eau de vie avec des poires dedans


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Dents de sagesse.


----------



## guytantakul (10 Août 2004)

Jessie James


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

James Bond et sa fabuleuse Aston-Martin ... Rhhaaaaaaa


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> James Bond et sa fabuleuse Aston-Martin ... Rhhaaaaaaa


marty marty monte dans la delorean vite !!!!!!


----------



## gotan (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> marty marty monte dans la delorean vite !!!!!!


vite marty il faut que nous retournions en 1989


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Vis ta vie ! Ne te laisse pas embobiner par ce margoulin !


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Vis ta vie ! Ne te laisse pas embobiner par ce margoulin !


margoulin et truand c est la même chose


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> margoulin et truand c est la même chose


.
chose dont je tairais le nom,mais qui m'a donné un pied grandiose


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> chose dont je tairais le nom,mais qui m'a donné un pied grandiose


grandiose au point de s accrocher aux rideaux ?


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Do Ré Mi Fa Sol La Si Do.


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Do Ré Mi Fa Sol La Si Do. [/QUOTE
> dormir c est mon reve depuis ce matin


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Teinture d'iode, arnica, bandages, ok, je peux partir à l'entrainement !


----------



## piro (10 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Teinture d'iode, arnica, bandages, ok, je peux partir à l'entrainement !


entrainement au parcours jusqu a en roter du sang


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

oups j'ai pris du retard ( ... Matin...)

 Ma Tinette est pleine

 Tinette : n.f. Recipient servant au transport des matières fecales, qu'on emploie comme fosse d'aisances mobile


----------



## KARL40 (10 Août 2004)

Pleine à craquer, elle commençait à être lourde ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pleine à craquer, elle commençait à être lourde ...



lourde est la charge, long le chemin...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Main dans la main, yeux dans les yeux, nous profitions de cette nuit d'été.


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

étais pô là


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> étais pô là



là où tu es, je ne suis pas...


----------



## esope (10 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> là où tu es, je ne suis pas...


pas perdu, mais complètement paumé


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2004)

esope a dit:
			
		

> pas perdu, mais complètement paumé


 pomme pomme pomme, c'est l'automne, c'est triste triste


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pomme pomme pomme, c'est l'automne, c'est triste triste



triste comme un jour sans elle


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> pomme pomme pomme, c'est l'automne, c'est triste triste


 triste sire


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

elle a rien dit ?


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2004)

Dis -moi Oh dis-moi Regarde-moaaaaaa a a


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

moi ici, pas là-bas


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

bas de soie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bas de soie



sois toi-même


----------



## lumai (10 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sois toi-même


 même pas mal, d'abord !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> même pas mal, d'abord !



d'abord attendre en espérant


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Espérant vite aller me désaltérer avec une bonne bière bien fraiche dans un verre congelé avec une rondelle de citron :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Espérant vite aller me désaltérer avec une bonne bière bien fraiche dans un verre congelé avec une rondelle de citron :love: :love: :love:



ron-ron fait la chatte


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ron-ron fait la chatte


 Cha te dérancherai d'enlever ton doigt de ma bouche che chai pas articuler


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Articulez ! On comprend rien !


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

Rien de rien ...
Non ! Je ne regrette rien
Ni le bien qu'on m'a fait
Ni le mal tout ça m'est bien égal !


----------



## Hurrican (10 Août 2004)

Egal Fabienne : ancienne speakrine, elle anima par la suite l'émission "Tournez manège".


----------



## Grug (10 Août 2004)

manège sa monture, celui qui fait gaffe à sa santé...

enfin, un truc comme ça...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Août 2004)

Ca fait peur: Mackie dans un Karaoke  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait peur: Mackie dans un Karaoke  :rateau:  :love:


 au quai n°3, 13 heures 33, et si t'es pas là, tant pis pour moi :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Moi? :love: toi tu veux dire mon cher ami :love:


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi? :love: toi tu veux dire mon cher ami :love:


ami !
je crois que ta choppe est vide


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

vide ton verre ami bucheron


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vide ton verre ami bucheron


bucheron coupe ton bois avant que le froid n arrive


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Août 2004)

arrive derci


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> arrive derci


citron confit sur une pate a tarte avec un peu de meringue par dessus


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Ci git l'humour, malmené par quelques fous des forums.


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

> citron confit sur une pate a tarte avec un peu de meringue par dessus


Sucre en poudre, vanille, lait, farine, sel, ok j'ai de quoi préparé des crèpes.


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Sucre en poudre, vanille, lait, farine, sel, ok j'ai de quoi préparé des crèpes.


crèpes sans grand marnier t est fou !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Fou des crèpes fourées à la banane (fondu au beurre) et flambées au Grand Marnier au contraire !   (slurp ... )


----------



## Gabi (11 Août 2004)

Fou des femmes...


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Fou des femmes...


femmes du monde libre


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> femmes du monde libre



dis donc toi?


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi?


toi et moi seuls sur une ile? mais tu rêve mon pauv'vieux


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

vieux motards que j'aimais


----------



## gotan (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vieux motards que j'aimais


MAIS! Tu veux bien enlever ta main!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

gotan a dit:
			
		

> MAIS! Tu veux bien enlever ta main!



ta main qui me chatouille


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

ouille, ouille, ouille, tel est le cri du fenouil


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2004)

Du fenouil   ! Pouahh :sick:  :affraid:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Pois, carottes, haricots verts et pommes de terre sont les bases de la printanière ! :


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pois, carottes, haricots verts et pommes de terre sont les bases de la printanière ! :



hier, j'ai mangé une tartine à la confiture !


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Tu reprends une tartine, mais tu la beurre, et tu étales une grosse cuillère de miel de sapin dessus. Un régal.


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tu reprends une tartine, mais tu la beurre, et tu étales une grosse cuillère de miel de sapin dessus. Un régal.



gallois le miel ?


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Le miel est Jurassien ! 
Les forêts du Jura sont réputées pour leur miel de très grande qualité. (c'est vrai en plus).
Et moi j'adore le miel ! Même si certains affirment que ce n'est que du dégueuli d'abeille !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

beille au cornaille :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Aïe, Grug commence à avoir la langue qui fourche. Que celà peut t'il être sinon Alzheimer ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, Grug commence à avoir la langue qui fourche. Que celà peut t'il être sinon Alzheimer ?



Alzheimer: c'est qui çui-là


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Suis la fin de l'histoire, sinon tu ne comprendras rien !


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Suis la fin de l'histoire, sinon tu ne comprendras rien !


 Rien ne me fera oublier ces jours


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne me fera oublier ces jours


jours bénis où la mer était bleue et l herbe verte


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Verte comme les prés qui s'étalent sous ma fenêtre, bleu comme le ciel au dessus de la colline.


----------



## Grug2 (11 Août 2004)

Colline à la plage


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2004)

Je comprends pas bien ce que tu as voulu dire là ???   :hein: :rose:   :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas bien ce que tu as voulu dire là ???   :hein: :rose:   :rose:


Là est la question


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

question: être ou ne pas être


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> question: être ou ne pas être


 très fin tout ça !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> très fin tout ça !



ça nous mène où


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

où et quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où et quand ?



quand tu voudras


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> où et quand ?


Tiens çà me rappelle un excellent sketch de Raymond Devos.  



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> quand tu voudras


Drapes toi dans un manteau, il fait froid la nuit.


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

nuit de chine, nuit caline, nuit d'ammoûuuuur


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

amour et haine sont très proches


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> nuit de chine, nuit caline, nuit d'ammoûuuuur


Là on dirait la signature du chat ! 




			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> amour et haine sont très proches


Prochain arrêt Apple-Expo !


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

pot au feu, mayonnaise, c'est pas pire que cassoulet bearnaise


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Harnais (faites la liaison) en bandoulière, nous montions vers le piton rocheux que nous avions décider d'escalader, afin d'y manger une fondue, perchés au dessus de la vallée.


----------



## Grug (11 Août 2004)

l'est partie, un soir de printemps, l'est revenue pour l'hivers, mais la neige était tombée


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

T'es tombé ? Mais regarde un peu où tu mets les pieds nom d'une pipe !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> T'es tombé ? Mais regarde un peu où tu mets les pieds nom d'une pipe !



pipe en terre de bruyère ou en écume


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

"(l')Ecume des jours" de Boris Vian, un livre que je vous recommande vivement  :love:


----------



## touba (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "(l')Ecume des jours" de Boris Vian, un livre que je vous recommande vivement



vivement le prochain... de livre... de Boris Vian... non ?  :mouais:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Non pas vraiment...  

Le pauvre nous a quitté il y a bien longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Non pas vraiment...
> 
> Le pauvre nous a quitté il y a bien longtemps...



il y a bien longtemps que j'ai perdu ma première dent


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

DT©    :love: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> DT©    :love: :rateau:



© par où la sortie


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

La sortie du prochain Pixar est prévu pour quand ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La sortie du prochain Pixar est prévu pour quand ?



quand irons-nous à


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

quand les poules auront des dents


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> quand les poules auront des dents



dans ma maison il y a de la confiture de fraises des bois


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dans ma maison il y a de la confiture de fraises des bois


bois joli où il se passe des choses bizarres


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Bizarre le peu de monde sur MacGé ce soir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre le peu de monde sur MacGé ce soir :love:



ce soir ça doit causer ailleurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Ailleurs, dans une contrée loingtaine, sous d'autres horizons, d'autres lattitudes, d'autres températures, gît la quiétude...


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs, dans une contrée loingtaine, sous d'autres horizons, d'autres lattitudes, d'autres températures, gît la quiétude...


quiétude du repos eternel
ca sents la sapin


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Sapinnnnn, mon bôôôô sapiiiinnnnn, que j'aiiimeuuuuh taaaa veeeeerduuuureeeeuh.... 

[Ok je sors  ]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Sapinnnnn, mon bôôôô sapiiiinnnnn, que j'aiiimeuuuuh taaaa veeeeerduuuureeeeuh....
> 
> [Ok je sors  ]



duuuureeeeuh.... à entendre


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> duuuureeeeuh.... à entendre


entendre une belle chanson c est bon mais le meilleur reste l interprete


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> entendre une belle chanson c est bon mais le meilleur reste l interprete



prête à tout


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prête à tout


tout et même le pire


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Pire? tout de même pas autant que Lara  :rateau:


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pire? tout de même pas autant que Lara  :rateau:


lara ne fait pas que des chansons sans interet il parait qu elle fait aussi de la couture et de la broderie


----------



## Cillian (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> tout et même le pire



Le pire reste l'avenir si demain est vain il ...
Ah! non demain est le douze.


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> lara ne fait pas que des chansons sans interet il parait qu elle fait aussi de la couture et de la broderie


 Broderie? On pourrait ouvrir un thread broderie et tricot sur le bar...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## piro (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Broderie? On pourrait ouvrir un thread broderie et tricot sur le bar...  :rateau: :love:


le bar des couturières


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> le bar des couturières



hier matin j'étais dans la lavande à coté des cigales  :love:


----------



## purestyle (12 Août 2004)

halte aux imposteurs


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

posteurs du matin, c'est bien


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> posteurs du matin, c'est bien


bienvenue dans l enfer des gens qui se lévent tôt pour aller bosser


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bienvenue dans l enfer des gens qui se lévent tôt pour aller bosser


 :sleep: 
c'est des trucs à vous donner envie d'aller vous recoucher


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Coucher pour réussir sur MacGé?  ?


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2004)

J'ai, J'ai, J'ai quelque chose de pointu qui me rentre dans le cul qui m'empeche de marcher


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai, J'ai, J'ai quelque chose de pointu qui me rentre dans le cul qui m'empeche de marcher


marcher droit c est tres difficile apres un passage au bar


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> marcher droit c est tres difficile apres un passage au bar



barque pour aller manger des langoustes


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Des langoustes ? T'as de la chance, certains n'ont que des morpions !   (pour les connaisseurs celle là !)


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Des langoustes ? T'as de la chance, certains n'ont que des morpions !   (pour les connaisseurs celle là !)


des morpions que t arrive a attraper avec une epuisette


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Puis cette odeur ... Franchement, y a quelqu'un qui ne s'est pas laver !


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Puis cette odeur ... Franchement, y a quelqu'un qui ne s'est pas laver !


laver la sallade dans le seche linge n est pas recommande par le constructeur


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Te remets pas à lire, je viens de te dire qu'on partait !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Te remets pas à lire, je viens de te dire qu'on partait !



t'es vraiment pas net


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2004)

net ne rime pas avec saucisson...


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Saucisson, donuts, tout ça ne vaut pas un bon coup de boule !


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Boule à zéro, façon Barthez, voilà ce qu'il me faut comme coupe de cheveux !


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Boule à zéro, façon Barthez, voilà ce qu'il me faut comme coupe de cheveux !


 Veux pas j'te dis : j'gouterai pas à ta morue sauce chocolat/fraise !!!


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Veux pas j'te dis : j'gouterai pas à ta morue sauce chocolat/fraise !!!


(y a du Gaston Lagaffe là dessous, non ?  )

Fraiseurs, tourneurs, ces métiers du bois ont pratiquement disparu.


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (y a du Gaston Lagaffe là dessous, non ?  )
> 
> Fraiseurs, tourneurs, ces métiers du bois ont pratiquement disparu.


 Dis, par "ru" tu entends "petit ruisseau ?"


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Sots sont ceux qui croient encore les belles paroles de Microsoft !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

soft ou hard, tu es quoi?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Coiffeuse ? Non SuperMoquette, tu ne me feras pas croire que tu as été coiffeuse !


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Coiffeuse ? Non SuperMoquette, tu ne me feras pas croire que tu as été coiffeuse !


 Coiffeuse ? Il doit pourtant falloir en connaitre un sacré rayon sur les cheveux poils et compagnie pour entretenir une telle moustache !!! :love:


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Tâche très difficile en effet de garder en l'état de telles bacchantes.


----------



## piro (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Tâche très difficile en effet de garder en l'état de telles bacchantes.


chante tant que le soleil brille
aprés prends toi une bonne cuite


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

une bonne cuite? j'en sors


----------



## esope (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une bonne cuite? j'en sors


(moment culture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )
Sorgho: n.m Graminée tropicale et méditérranéenne, alimentaire et fourragère, appelé aussi _gros mil_. (petit Larousse illustré)


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

"Illustrez vos propos je vous pries" :modo:


----------



## Piewhy (12 Août 2004)

"Prie pour avoir toujour tort à l'égard de Dieu... "

(Merci Google )


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Dieu, c'est le Doc? nan? :mouais: ?


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Nantie va ! Te voilà élevée au rang de star !


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Star? Moah? naaaaan!  :mouais: :love: vraiment? :love:


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Star? Moah? naaaaan!  :mouais: :love: vraiment? :love:


vraiment tu es une star , je peux avoir un orthographe ?


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> vraiment tu es une star , je peux avoir un orthographe ?


Un orthographe ? Tu veux plutôt dire un autographe ?


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Un orthographe ? Tu veux plutôt dire un autographe ?


autographe ou orhtographe ce matin je ne fait plus la difference :sleep:


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Rends ce Powerbook ! Ce n'est pas le tien ! Jaloux !


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Rends ce Powerbook ! Ce n'est pas le tien ! Jaloux !


 L'ouvre pas trop : y vient d'où ton G4 à toi


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Toi, tu me crois malhonnête ! Que nenni ! Mon Bi-G4 fut acheté en bonne et due forme !


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2004)

Fort ! monsieur  toute mes excuses !!! :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

excusez-moi mais vous faites un peu trop de bruit


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Trop de bruit ? 
C'est de la musique mossieur ! 
Votre culture laisse à désirer !


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Trop de bruit ?
> C'est de la musique mossieur !
> Votre culture laisse à désirer !


désirer est une chose aimer en est une autre


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> désirer est une chose aimer en est une autre


autrement dit c'est pas pour moi


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> autrement dit c'est pas pour moi


moi a ta place je ne serais pas aussi sur 
peut etre que sous ta grosse moustache se cache un grand romantique


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

romantique? je l'étais mais on ne m'y reprendra plus


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Draps plus frottements, égal échauffement !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

menteur! t'as le loup, c'est ça?


----------



## guytantakul (13 Août 2004)

ca m'fait eud'la peine mai euj' dois eud vous laisser 
à plus tardem....


----------



## aricosec (13 Août 2004)

laisser,d'accord ,on va te laisser te reposer,mais revient en forme


----------



## piro (13 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> laisser,d'accord ,on va te laisser te reposer,mais revient en forme


en forme de quoi il va revenir ?


----------



## lumai (13 Août 2004)

ni retour ni rédemption... faudrait quand même penser à repointer ton nez un de ces jours...


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2004)

Séjour au poste ? En thalasso ? Ou à l'asile ?


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Séjour au poste ? En thalasso ? Ou à l'asile ?


asile politique pour les posteurs fous


----------



## purestyle (14 Août 2004)

foo fighters


----------



## Hurrican (14 Août 2004)

Fighters ? Te voilà qui parle anglais maintenant ! On dit les Spitfire, et Hawker Hurricane étaient des chasseurs ...


----------



## lumai (14 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Fighters ? Te voilà qui parle anglais maintenant ! On dit les Spitfire, et Hawker Hurricane étaient des chasseurs ...


 Des chasseurs !!! Ah Oui.... J'pensait qu'ils étaient plutôt dans la coiffure...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Des chasseurs !!! Ah Oui.... J'pensait qu'ils étaient plutôt dans la coiffure...



Uranus, Neptune, Pluton, Saturne: de quoi rêver...


----------



## lumai (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Uranus, Neptune, Pluton, Saturne: de quoi rêver...


 Vérai-je un jour cette étoile que l'on dit cachée


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vérai-je un jour cette étoile que l'on dit cachée



chérie, fais-moi donc un sabayon


----------



## lumai (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chérie, fais-moi donc un sabayon


 On dirai bien qu'il y aurait là-dessous une petite trace de gourmandise !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> On dirai bien qu'il y aurait là-dessous une petite trace de gourmandise !



gourmandise    moi    allons...


----------



## lumai (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gourmandise    moi    allons...


 Allons, allons, y a rien de mal là-dedans... Et un sabayon pour Lemmy ! Et un !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, y a rien de mal là-dedans... Et un sabayon pour Lemmy ! Et un !!!!



un avec du pineau des Charentes, s'il te plait    merci


----------



## aricosec (14 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un avec du pineau des Charentes, s'il te plait  merci


.
merci,ha quel joli mot a entendre ,merci,ça veut dire que quelqun est content de vous ,merci


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> merci,ha quel joli mot a entendre ,merci,ça veut dire que quelqun est content de vous ,merci


si ca peux suffire a ton bonheur


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Bonheur? pour certains, il en faut peu pour être heureux :love:


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonheur? pour certains, il en faut peu pour être heureux :love:


pour etre heureux que faut t il ?
-de l amour
-un peu d eau (fraiche de preference)


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Préférence pour une bière bien brassée tout de même


----------



## piro (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Préférence pour une bière bien brassée tout de même


meme si c est du luxe c est toujours bon une petite bière (kriek,leffe,...)


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

"Les feuilles mortes me rappellent ton souvenir..." :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> "Les feuilles mortes me rappellent ton souvenir..." :love:



ton souvenir ne me quittera jamais  :love: 

_(c'est de bibi)_


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Août 2004)

Jamais je n'aurais osé espérer :love:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2004)

espérer? c'est du passé...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> espérer? c'est du passé...



c'est une citation que j'aime assez: "Notre vie est pour une grande part composée de rêves. Il faut les rattacher à l'action."
[ Anaïs Nin ]


----------



## aricosec (15 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est une citation que j'aime assez: "Notre vie est pour une grande part composée de rêves. Il faut les rattacher à l'action."
> [ Anaïs Nin ]


.
action,c'est vite dit,encore faut il savoir si c'est une bonne


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> action,c'est vite dit,encore faut il savoir si c'est une bonne



"c'est une bonne": tu pourrais parler d'elle autrement    

 :rateau:


----------



## piro (15 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> "c'est une bonne": tu pourrais parler d'elle autrement
> 
> :rateau:


autrement dit sans choquer les bonnes moeurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Août 2004)

Moeurs? chacun les siennes moi je dis  :love:


----------



## Piewhy (15 Août 2004)

Distributio de coup de boule dans le bar


----------



## piro (15 Août 2004)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Distributio de coup de boule dans le bar


bar à bières


----------



## kitetrip (15 Août 2004)

bières à boire


----------



## piro (15 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> bières à boire


boire un petit coup c est agreable


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> boire un petit coup c est agreable



c'est agreable de sentir les odeurs du maquis en dégustant des glaces


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est agreable de sentir les odeurs du maquis en dégustant des glaces


des glaces et de la tarte au kiwi


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, toutes ces nouvelles technologies sans-fil, vont nous changer la vie !


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, toutes ces nouvelles technologies sans-fil, vont nous changer la vie !


vie de geek


----------



## Goulven (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> vie de geek


Icare prend son envol


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Icare prend son envol


vol au dessus d un nid de coucous


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> vol au dessus d un nid de coucous


Couscous machin, c'est bon comme là-bas, dis !


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Couscous machin, c'est bon comme là-bas, dis !


dits moi tu serais pas un peu publivore toi ?


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Toit de maison !


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toit de maison !


maison en pain d epices


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> maison en pain d epices


Et pis c'est comme ça un point c'est tout.


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Et pis c'est comme ça un point c'est tout.


tout ou rien


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

[mode Edith Piaf] Rien de rien, non je ne regrette rien ... [/mode Edith Piaf]


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> [mode Edith Piaf] Rien de rien, non je ne regrette rien ... [/mode Edith Piaf]


rien ne vaux une bonne cuite pour se remettre les idees en place


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Des emplacements à vendre ont été attribués la semaine dernière.


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Des emplacements à vendre ont été attribués la semaine dernière.


derniere fois que je me saoule a la liqueur de diesel


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> derniere fois que je me saoule a la liqueur de diesel



elle est...


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Elle est folle de moi !  :love:


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> folle de moi !  :love:


moi je ne m avancerais pas trop la dessus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Dessus dessous


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Dessus dessous


sous les paves ,la plage


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Dessus dessous



Sous, sous, sous, sous ton balcon...


----------



## Bassman (16 Août 2004)

Ah le con, il se vautre avant l'arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

_fausse manip_


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

> Ah le con, il se vautre avant l'arrivé


 La rive est jonché de détritus, c'est une honte !


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> La rive est jonché de détritus, c'est une honte !


honte de finir ainsi


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Ainsi font, font, font les petites marionettes ...


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi font, font, font les petites marionettes ...


marionnettes du pouvoir


----------



## Goulven (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> marionnettes du pouvoir


voir et mourir


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Mourir de peur


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Mourir de peur


peur du vide


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> peur du vide



vide de l'avenir


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Venir, aller, venir, aller ...


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> vide de l'espace ...  (ben Lemmy tu suivais qui ?)


l espace de temps entre les post est tres serre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Venir, aller, venir, aller ...



aller où    et pour quoi faire


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> aller où    et pour quoi faire


faire des gauffre par exemple


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Ample vêtements destiné à se protéger de la pluie, l'imperméable a été popularisé au cinéma par l'inspecteur Columbo.


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

bof, je me suis encore fait griller


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Ah bon 

Je croyais que c'était Pervers Pépère


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> bof, je me suis encore fait griller



griller au soleil de la plage  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

GKat ... T'as plus l'habitude ! Ici c'est le TGV ... je vais donc m'auto poursuivre histoire que cette page ne commence pas "trop mal"...
Lemmy, même Dark avait sauter ... je l'avais griller ! 



> l'inspecteur Columbo


Beau comme un camion !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Août 2004)

Ouais, çà va hein ! 
Mon retour de vacances est vraiment difficile


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> GKat ... T'as plus l'habitude ! Ici c'est le TGV ... je vais donc m'auto poursuivre histoire que cette page ne commence pas "trop mal"...
> Lemmy, même Dark avait sauter ... je l'avais griller !


Et mon bof c'est de la merde ? Ca va pas bien après ton columbo peut-être ? 'tention toi, encore un coup comme ça et je t'invite pas à ma prochaine soirée VIP :rateau:

Alors je poursuis après lemmy (na !  )


			
				lemmy qui avait raison a dit:
			
		

> griller sous le soleil de la plage :love:


Je suis d'accord, ça mérite bien un petit :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

_merci Dark: tu m'as évité le boulot_  




			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord, ça mérite bien un petit :love:



un petit  :love: et ça repart


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

plage de sable.

(désolé Darkounet, mais y avait autre chose quand j'ai posté ...   )

Màj : He ho, on en est où là ? Z'avez foutu le boxon !


----------



## touba (16 Août 2004)

par toutatis !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Août 2004)

Par toutatis ! touba tu m'as aussi grillé, j'arrête pour aujourd'hui

PS pour Hurri : mais t'es complètement largué mon pauvre


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Non je ne suis pas largué, mais maintenant y pas un poste qui se suit sur cette rontudju de page ! 
Notre TGV a déraillé, la rame est sur le flan.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Toutatis, salakis.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Toutatis, salakis.



qui c'est qui est parti dans le mur


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qui est parti dans le mur


Le mur, on le fait pour aller voir sa belle


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le mur, on le fait pour aller voir sa belle



sa belle qui... que... sa belle, quoi


----------



## Modern__Thing (16 Août 2004)

Belle d'un jour ou belle toujours? :love:


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

Toujours tu seras belle, Modern_Thing de nos amours.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Toujours tu seras belle, Modern_Thing de nos amours.   :love:



Hourra


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Hourra


Hourrage Hou désespoir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Hourrage Hou désespoir



poire: c'est aussi un fruit


----------



## Hurrican (16 Août 2004)

fruit défendu ? Non c'est la pomme !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> fruit défendu ? Non c'est la pomme !



la pomme ajoutée à d'autres fruits et le tout à la centrifugeuse: miam :love:


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> la pomme ajoutée à d'autres fruits et le tout à la centrifugeuse: miam :love:


la centrifugeuse fait de tres bons cocktails


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Cocktail, une application bien pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Cocktail, une application bien pratique.



pratique   pas tellement quand on en a très envie...


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pratique   pas tellement quand on en a très envie...


Envie de dormir


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

dormir sur le sable chaux


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> dormir sur le sable chaux


Chaux vive ou chaux éteinte ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Chaux vive ou chaux éteinte ?



éteinte la passion    oh non


----------



## piro (16 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> éteinte la passion    oh non


non je ne veux pas travailler


----------



## Piewhy (16 Août 2004)

Travailler et aimer, c'est etre normal

[Sigmund Freud]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

Normal, cela veut dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Normal, cela veut dire ?



dire, c'est parfois le plus difficile


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dire, c'est parfois le plus difficile


difficile d analyser la notion de normalite en psychologie


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

En psychologie, le moi affronte bien des soucis !


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> En psychologie, le moi affronte bien des soucis !


soucis en general et problemes dans l ensemble


----------



## Goulven (17 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> soucis en general et problemes dans l ensemble


l'ensemble me parait pas mal...


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> l'ensemble me parait pas mal...


mal du pays


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

L'ensemble oui, mais lequel ? N, Z ,R, C ?


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'ensemble oui, mais lequel ? N, Z ,R, C ?


N,Z,R,C je connais pas c est pas plutot XYZ qui faut ecrire sur le tableau d affichage de la gare de shinjuku ?


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Curaçao, Vodka, un peu de citron vert, et voilà un Blue Lagoon !


----------



## aricosec (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Curaçao, Vodka, un peu de citron vert, et voilà un Blue Lagoon !


.
lagoon bleu ,ou j'ai vu nue ma premiere vahinée , brune du sol au plafond


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> lagoon bleu ,ou j'ai vu nue ma premiere vahinée , brune du sol au plafond


le plafond est toujours mouvant apres 2 bouteilles de vodka


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2004)

Vodka-martini pas au shaker et appelez moi James


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

j'aimes ce cassoulet William saurien


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> j'aimes ce cassoulet William saurien


rien a voir avec une choucroute a la biere


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

La bière où nous finirons tous, sapin ou chêne, selon nos moyens !


----------



## Bassman (17 Août 2004)

yen, yen ouala du boudin


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Dein, d'as des dents en boins ? d'as un drôle d'accent ! Je sais, je sais je suis enrhubé ...


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Dein, d'as des dents en boins ? d'as un drôle d'accent ! Je sais, je sais je suis enrhubé ...


enrobe d un delicieux gout de noisette ces disques durs :hosto:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Dur comme le diamant !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2004)

le diamant? ça se remonte par des pipes explosives


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le diamant? ça se remonte par des pipes explosives


explosives comme les missives de supermoquette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Supermoquette, à ras la quequette


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Quètes à répétitions, dimes et autres deniers du cultes, ils nous prennent pour des pigeons !
Moi si le seigneur à besoin, il à qu'à se servir directos dans mon portefeuille !


----------



## Grug (17 Août 2004)

feuilles se ramassent à la pelle, mais  c'est quand même plus pratique avec un rateau :rateau:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

Tôt le matin, je me lève pour aller pisser quand tout à coup je vois un ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2004)

Mon chat qui sort des wc et me dit " Hello, ça va ?"


----------



## kitetrip (17 Août 2004)

va faire 131 pages de TGV et on a toujours pas atteint le cap des 3000 messages


----------



## Hurrican (17 Août 2004)

3000 messages ? Mais nous nous en approchons !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Approchons-nous délicatement du bar pour gentiment flooder  :love:


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Approchons-nous délicatement du bar pour gentiment flooder  :love:


flooder c est mal


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Malin va! laisse un peu les gens en paix  chacun son truc  :rateau: :love:


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Malin va! laisse un peu les gens en paix  chacun son truc  :rateau: :love:


truc de fou comme dirais certains


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Août 2004)

Certains l'aiment chaud :rateau:  :love:


----------



## piro (17 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Certains l'aiment chaud :rateau:  :love:


chaud comme marilyn


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Marilyn, celle qui rit quand on la ***biiip*** ?
(oups, désolé  )


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Marilyn, celle qui rit quand on la ***biiip*** ?
> (oups, désolé  )


désolé de te decevoir mais je crois que marylin n est plus


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

taquine ... ?


----------



## Goulven (18 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> désolé de te decevoir mais je crois que marylin n est plus


plus une goutte de pinard! C'est la fin du monde!


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> plus une goutte de pinard! C'est la fin du monde!


monde de merde comme dirais georges


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

George Sand, qui vécu un certain temps avec Chopin aux Baléares.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Arrhh, plus de bière dans le frigo.


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Go, go, go, Maclan 9 dans les starting blocks !  :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Go, go, go, Maclan 9 dans les starting blocks !  :love:


 ocks sur glace


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

glace à la vanille pour les petites filles, glace à la fraise pour les balaises


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Les balaises, quelle belle bande de nanard


----------



## gKatarn (18 Août 2004)

Narquois le stormtrooper être


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Narquois le stormtrooper être


etre ou ne pas etre ? tel est la question


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> etre ou ne pas etre ? tel est la question


 question de feeling


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Ling Chen ou Ling Peng ? C'est quand même pas les même !


----------



## wally (18 Août 2004)

Même pas peur...


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

peur du noir dans la nuit


----------



## Grug2 (18 Août 2004)

nuit gravement à la santé


----------



## wally (18 Août 2004)

santé, bonheur, et joie dans ton coeur !


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

(Et que merde ... grillé)

Coeur, pique, carreau, trèfle.


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> (Et que merde ... grillé)
> 
> Coeur, pique, carreau, trèfle.


 Très fleuries vos remarques chers amis.


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Très fleuries vos remarques chers amis.


amis de la suisse bonjour


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

jours pluvieux, jours  heureux


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Heureux les imbéciles ...


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Heureux les imbéciles ...


les imbeciles ne se rendront jamais compte de la pervertion de ce monde


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> les imbeciles ne se rendront jamais compte de la pervertion de ce monde


 onde de choc


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

chocapic !


----------



## aricosec (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> chocapic !


.
pic du mineur de fond


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> chocapic !


 pikatchu


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> pic du mineur de fond


 fond de l'air est frais


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Frais comme le nouveau stimorol qui ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

...qui est frais comme le fond de la cave où Et avec Google ?  git et attend les résultats depuis hier soir ?????


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

Soirée durant laquelle le bar fut investi par la MGZ.


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ...qui est frais comme le fond de la cave où Et avec Google ?  git et attend les résultats depuis hier soir ?????


 hier soir j'ai laissé un petit délai, merci de me l'avoir rappelé (j'ai une mémoire de... poisson rouge), en même temps, tu aurais pu jouer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

...jouer avec la MGZ = MacGameZone


----------



## barbarella (18 Août 2004)

zone bleue


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

bleu comme l'enfer


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

l'enfer est proche, il suffit d'acheter un PC équipé de Windows !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> l'enfer est proche, il suffit d'acheter un PC équipé de Windows !



... dose suffisante pour vous faire tourner en bourique !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

La bourique, comme on me fait tourner bien souvent


----------



## Hurrican (18 Août 2004)

vent force 8, il vaudrait peut être mieux rester au port !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> vent force 8, il vaudrait peut être mieux rester au port !


Port salut, c'est écrit dessus


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

dessus, dessous, devant, derrière, partout, tout est bon dans le  cochon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

... dans le cochon d'Inde aussi ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> ... dans le cochon d'Inde aussi ?


 Indochine, les riziéres, ça sentait le riz cantonnais


----------



## Goulven (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Indochine, les riziéres, ça sentait le riz cantonnais


Quand tonnait l'orage...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Août 2004)

O rage, O desespoir


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> O rage, O desespoir


O detresse ennemie


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

n'ais-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie?


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> n'ais-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie?


Hein ? fa mi sol do ré


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

réveillez moi de ces songes lugubres


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

lugubres comme les bas-fond de ma chambre


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

ma chambre est en désordre!


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Désordre toi-même d'abord   :love:  :rateau:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

d'abord on ne me parle pas sur ce ton ! je préfère qu'on m'embrasse !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Embrasse qui tu voudras


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

tu voudras bien t'essuyer la bouche avant !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Avant mais après


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

après moi, le deluge


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

disait Zoé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Zoé la zozotte.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Zozotte? ??? Sosotte tu veux dire  ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

dire n'importe quoi pour attendre les 50 !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> dire n'importe quoi pour attendre les 50 !



50 ans d'âge p'te


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

p'te ben qu'oui, p'te ben qu'non


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Non je ne suis pas un héros


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

un héros, deux héros, je vous en met combien ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne suis pas un héros


 rote pour voir ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

combien de posts encore ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

encore 12 avec celui-là


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Là rira bien qui rira le dernier  :love:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

le dernier de nous deux


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> le dernier de nous deux


 de quoi tu parles ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

parle, cause, baragouine c'est toujours la même chose


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Chose, dis à machin d'arrêter son truc :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

d'arrêter son truc machin chose ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

chose en plumes


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Chose, dis à machin d'arrêter son truc :rateau:  :love:


 truc=flood
chose=truc
machin=bidule
j'aime bien bidule


----------



## piro (18 Août 2004)

bidule ou truc ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

à Vouable (saone et loire) y'a visiblement un carambolage


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

plumes de canard ou d'Odéon ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

odéon où passe le metro


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

l' âge de la raison


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

raison du meilleur, c'est fort


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

fort de café !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> raison du meilleur, c'est fort


C'est fort de café


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

café grillé !


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

grillé les floodeurs  :love:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

floodeurs du soir: espoir !


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> grillé les floodeurs  :love:


odeur de jasmin


----------



## kitetrip (18 Août 2004)

espoir fait vivre


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

vivre d'amour et d'eau fraîche


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

fraiche comme la rosée du matin


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

matin = câlin


----------



## inconnu(e) (18 Août 2004)

L'inconnu(e) vous souhaîte le bonsoir !


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> L'inconnu(e) vous souhaîte le bonsoir !



le bonsoir du canard: pincement affectueux !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> le bonsoir du canard: pincement affectueux !


 tueux boire kek' chose encore ?


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tueux boire kek' chose encore ?



encore à boire ?


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

boire dans un bar, rien de plus normal


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> boire dans un bar, rien de plus normal



normal de faire la vaisselle, dans ce cas !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Cas, fort peu suivi


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

suivi medical demandé d'urgence 
:hosto:


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

gencives sensibles !


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> gencives sensibles !


 gracieusement tu recommences d'urgence


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> gencives sensibles !


 cibles emouvantes


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> gracieusement tu recommences d'urgence



j'en sais trop rien


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais trop rien


 rien ne doit etre corrigé dans le TGV, un  déraillement se rattrape toujours au premier message


----------



## energizer (18 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rien ne doit etre corrigé dans le TGV, un  déraillement se rattrape toujours au premier message



message d'urgence


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> message d'urgence


 gencives sensibles


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> gencives sensibles



106 blennoragies: bonjour les dégats    :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

gateau aux fraises


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Août 2004)

fraises à la chantilly


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> fraises à la chantilly



chantilly sur de la glace


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

glacer d'effroi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> glacer d'effroi



effroi devant une feuille d'impôts  :affraid:


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

impossible n'est pas français


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> impossible n'est pas français



c'est un peu facile de dire ça !


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

ça t'en bouche un coin hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ça t'en bouche un coin hein ?



hein? tu peux répéter? le voisin fait du boucan


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

quand ça veut pas rigoler, ça veut pas rigoler


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> quand ça veut pas rigoler, ça veut pas rigoler


Parigos, les campagnards sont là!


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

lachez les chiens !


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> lachez les chiens !


chien des enfers


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

enfers et  damnations :affraid:


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

enfers et  damnations :affraid: 

un doublon.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Damnations, un beau mot qui donne tout de suite une idée de


----------



## Grug (19 Août 2004)

de l'etat de déliquescence de la BD Franco-Gelbe


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de l'etat de déliquescence de la BD Franco-Gelbe


Gelb'envie de dormir


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Gelb'envie de dormir


Dors. Mirre-toi dans l'absolu voyage de tes rêves...


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dors. Mirre-toi dans l'absolu voyage de tes rêves...


reve d homicide a la petite cuillere


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> reve d homicide a la petite cuillere



à la petite cuillere je suis à ramasser le matin quand je me lève !


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> à la petite cuillere je suis à ramasser le matin quand je me lève !


(comme dirais l autre) lève toi et marche


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> (comme dirais l autre) lève toi et marche



marche après marche: cet escalier n'en finit pas !


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> marche après marche: cet escalier n'en finit pas !


Pas d'bol pour tous ceux qui cauchemardent...


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'bol pour tous ceux qui cauchemardent...



cauchemard en essayant de dormir


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> cauchemard en essayant de dormir





			
				juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Dors. Mirre-toi dans l'absolu voyage de tes rêves...


Ah bin oui mais on tourne en rond là, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

On refait un tour ;D


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin oui mais on tourne en rond là, alors...



alors on compte les moutons


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> alors on compte les moutons


On te les moud, ton sac de grains ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

les moutons dans le ciel bleu d'azur


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> les moutons dans le ciel bleu d'azur



ciel bleu d'azur au dessus de la mer qui scintille


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

grains de blé ou de maïs '?


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> grains de blé ou de maïs '?



maïs pour le canard: maïs bien frais !


----------



## kitetrip (19 Août 2004)

fraicheur du matin


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

matin chagrin


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

chagrin => câlin


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Chagrin malin.


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

L'un dans l'autre, c'est une boucle sans fin ce TGV !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

grincer des dents vous me faîtes avec vos gérémiades


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> L'un dans l'autre, c'est une boucle sans fin ce TGV !



sans fin ce TGV ! bah ouais, et depuis longtemps il devrait avoir stopper nan ?! L'a dépassé le quai 100 !


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> chagrin => câlin



_et si on se montrait plus attentifs..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

plus attentifs... dit le 'tit nouveau ! dit toi t'as pas le coin-coin dans ta poche  !  :hein:


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> plus attentifs... dit le 'tit nouveau ! dit toi t'as pas le coin-coin dans ta poche toi !  :hein:



toi, t'as pas l'air de bonne humeur


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'as pas l'air de bonne humeur


De beaux nus ?

Meurs ! 

Vade retro Satanas !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2004)

asticot accroché à mon hameçon


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> asticot accroché à mon hameçon



ah, me connaître réserve des surprises !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Surprise de quels ordres ?


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2004)

ordres du capitaine, on vire tous les newbies !    Meuh non ... je blague ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Blague, c'est drôle


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

drolement embêtant


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

tant va la cruche à l'eau


----------



## purestyle (19 Août 2004)

l'au delà nous attend tous


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'au delà nous attend tous


tous sauf ceux qui ont deja un pied dedans


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Dedans, gît un secret jalousement gardé...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Gardé par un gars nommé


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Nommé déconneur du bar de MacGé :love: :love:


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Nommé déconneur du bar de MacGé :love: :love:


j hesite a le nommer cet illustre personnage


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Personnage illustre ou ignoble?    :love:


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Personnage illustre ou ignoble?    :love:


ignoble troll qui devore les enfants et fait des brochettes de chat


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

Chat perché? Qui veut jouer à chat perché? :love:


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Chat perché? Qui veut jouer à chat perché? :love:


chat perche sur un pieu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Chat perché? Qui veut jouer à chat perché? :love:



pieu mieux faire


----------



## loustic (19 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> pieu mieux faire


Faire bien et laisser dire


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Dire des bétises ? Non


----------



## piro (19 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Dire des bétises ? Non


non aux chats verts


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

vers l'infini et au-delà!


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vers l'infini et au-delà!



au delà de cette limite, votre ticket n'est plus valable  (E. A.)


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> au delà de cette limite, votre ticket n'est plus valable (E. A.)


Va! La blanche étoile du berger te guidera.


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Va! La blanche étoile du berger te guidera.



te guidera vers un avenir que je te souhaite resplendissant


----------



## poildep (19 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> te guidera vers un avenir que je te souhaite resplendissant


Sans problème et plein de bonheur !


----------



## energizer (19 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sans problème et plein de bonheur !



plein de bonheur, que souhaiter de mieux ?


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

mieux vaut ne pas y penser


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mieux vaut ne pas y penser



y penser, c'est bien: faire en sorte, c'est mieux _(nous voilà bien)_  ... que de rester les bras croisés


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> y penser, c'est bien: faire en sorte, c'est mieux _(nous voilà bien)_  ... que de rester les bras croisés


croiser le fer dans l espoir de tuer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Tuer un innocent est une chose facile.


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tuer un innocent est une chose facile.


facile pour celui qui ne parles plus a sa conscience


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Conscience, quand tu nous poursuis...  :love:


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Conscience, quand tu nous poursuis...  :love:


poursuis le petit criquet avec sa canne et son joli chapeau


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> poursuis le petit criquet avec sa canne et son joli chapeau



chapeau melon et bottes de cuir sont des accessoires désuets


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> chapeau melon et bottes de cuir sont de accessoires désuets


désuets mais tellement classe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> désuets mais tellement classe



classe de neige ou classe verte, telle est la question


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> classe de neige ou classe verte, telle est la question


question de gout mais je prefere la montagne


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> question de gout mais je prefere la montagne



montagne comme l'anglais qui gravit une colline mais descendit une montagne


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> montagne comme l'anglais qui gravit une colline mais descendit une montagne


montagne de cadavres


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

cadavres de bouteilles


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> cadavres de bouteilles


bouteille de preference pleines du nectar des dieux j ai nomme la bière


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> bouteille de preference pleines du nectar des dieux j ai nomme la bière



bière avec du picon


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> bière avec du picon


'pis qu'on en boive jusqu'à la lie!


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'pis qu'on en boive jusqu'à la lie!



l'hallali avant la mise à mort !


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> l'hallali avant la mise à mort !


 à mort l'ennui !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> à mort l'ennui !



l'ennui à la santé


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> l'ennui à la santé



sans thé pour moi le matin = chagrin


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Chagrin, gros calin.


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Chagrin, gros calin.



l'un ou l'autre: quelle différence ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

quelle différence y'a t'il entre l'un et l'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

La différence est qu'un calin est agrèable


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> La différence est qu'un calin est agrèable



agréable, la tendresse l'est aussi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

si je vous emmerdes dîtes le, j'étais avant l'autre cmove, bande de nase !


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> si je vous emmerde dîtes le, j'étais avant l'autre, bande de nase !



nase toi-même


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Même pas vrai !


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai !



vraiment tu exagères !


----------



## touba (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> vraiment tu exagères !



exagères ou étagères ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Août 2004)

Geriatrique... decidement elle ne "colle" pas bien avec le sens du mot la derniere syllabe


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Syllabe, un des derniers vestigues du patrimoine français.


----------



## poildep (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Syllabe, un des derniers vestigues du patrimoine français.


 français n'est pas impossible


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

impossible n'est pas français


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Français et son bon pain.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

peindre le diable sur les murs


----------



## aricosec (20 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> peindre le diable sur les murs


.
mur ,couvert de cervelle eclatée,comme une tomate mure


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Mûre comme une patate flambée


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Flambe et péris, vil gueux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

euh... j'ai pas d'idée


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> euh... j'ai pas d'idée



j'ai pas dit: dés à jouer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

dés à jouer ou  dés de test ?


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> dés à jouer ou  dés de test ?



tester n'est pas jouer


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

jouers-je à l'andouille ou à la plus futée ?


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> jouers-je à l'andouille ou à la plus futée ?



t'es pas un jouet


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Jouet, mais on peut s'enjouer


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Enjouer, envoûter, verra bien qui narfera© le dernier  :love:


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Jouet, mais on peut s'enjouer



et mais je n'étais pas au courant, moi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Moi, c'est pas moi, c'est toi.


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi, c'est pas moi, c'est toi.



toi, si tu savais...


----------



## piro (20 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> toi, si tu savais...


si tu savais que nous ne sommes pas seuls


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> si tu savais que nous ne sommes pas seuls



nous ne sommes pas seuls    je suis très gêné


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Gêné n'ai rien à foutre !


----------



## energizer (20 Août 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Gêné n'ai rien à foutre !



fou très dangereux ==> au trou


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

troulalilalou c'est la chanson des caribou


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> troulalilalou c'est la chanson des caribou



caribou  hou hou   

 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

où va-t-on, mais où va-t-on ?


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> où va-t-on, mais où va-t-on ?



où va-t-on ? j'voudrais bien l'savoir


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

onva  :sleep:


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> on va  :sleep:



on va  :sleep: déjà


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

jadisse c'étais :sleep: à 22:00 avec "Pimprenelle et Nicolas" de Nounours


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> jadisse c'étais :sleep: à 22:00 avec "Pimprenelle et Nicolas" de Nounours



Nounours, je suis tout attendri


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

dring ! dring ! dring ! c'est l'heure d'y aller au :sleep:

ciao! carnardodo !


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> dring ! dring ! dring ! c'est l'heure d'y aller au :sleep:
> 
> ciao! carnardodo !



canardodo (espèce remarquable)    fait un affectueux coin-coin à oupsy


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> canardodo (espèce remarquable)  fait un affectueux coin-coin à oupsy


Psychanalise recommandée!


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Psychanalise recommandée!



   

deeeeeemandez le psy


----------



## piro (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> deeeeeemandez le psy


le psychologue c est un peu comme un prètre 
fait croire en lui si tu veux que ce qu il te dise serve a quelque chose


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Chose qui pourra te servir dans la vie réelle


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Chose qui pourra te servir dans la vie réelle



virée   elle ne le mérite surtout pas


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> virée   elle ne le mérite surtout pas



surtout pas des carottes cuites: c'est dégueu*  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Dégueu mais bon pour la santé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

sans thé au matin ils sont malades  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> sans thé au matin ils sont malades  :mouais:



ils sont malades aussi s'ils n'ont rien à manger avec


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ils sont malades aussi s'ils n'ont rien à manger avec


 manger avec le doigts c'est pas très poli.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Paul lit beaucoup, il est passionné par les cuisines du monde ! :love:


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> Paul lit beaucoup, il est passionné par les cuisines du monde ! :love:


Mon dos est tout meurtri


----------



## energizer (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mon dos est tout meurtri



triste ou gai ? gai puisque le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune


----------



## piro (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> triste ou gai ? gai puisque le soleil a rendez-vous avec la lune


lune de sang


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> lune de sang



sentiment d'étonnement, piro    ta citation est curieuse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sentiment d'étonnement, piro    ta citation est curieuse



rieuse d'étonnement  j'en suis aussi dit l'oupsy


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> rieuse d'étonnement  j'en suis aussi dit l'oupsy



l'oupsy perturbe le piro


----------



## kitetrip (21 Août 2004)

oh là les gars, je vais parier que c'est moi qui écrirait le 2999ième message


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> oh là les gars, je vais parier que c'est moi qui écrirait le 2999ième message


Sage n'est pas le mot


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> oh là les gars, je vais parier que c'est moi qui écrirait le 2999ième message


 _dit-il au 764 messages _ 

mais sage comme tu es, p'te que tu y parviendras seulement quand les poules auront des dents !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sage n'est pas le mot



mot pour rire


----------



## poildep (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> mot pour rire


Pour rire, je crois que kitetrip parle du 2999eme message de ce thread


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pour rire, je crois que kitetrip parle du 2999eme message de ce thread



raideur des articulations de l' arico


----------



## Cillian (21 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> raideur des articulations de l' arico



L'aricosec qui sait, a juste prix, faire reconnaitre les erreurs d'autrui


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

cocoricô fait le coq du village


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

truite du lac Léman, miam :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Village pipe-hall


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

allez bon, j'y vais à l'Union me manger une truite


----------



## piro (21 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> allez bon, j'y vais à l'Union me manger une truite


une truite grillée aux amandes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

piro a dit:
			
		

> une truite grillée aux amandes



amandes douces comme une lettre d'amour


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> amandes douces comme une lettre d'amour



amour du risque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Risque, l'un des choses excitantes dans la vie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Risque, l'un des choses excitantes dans la vie



vivisection rapporte plus au scrabble que vie


----------



## piro (21 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> vivisection rapporte plus au scrabble que vie


une vie faite de trepanations


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Nation de ploucs, Reine aux petits pois, Roi du boudin...

Me, queen of Kekeland :love: :love: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Août 2004)

Land? comme floodland non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Non ? Non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Non? moi je dis que si :love: :love: :love: (bon de te revoir global, ça fait longtemps  )


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Août 2004)

si j'étais pas parti un peu je t'aurais pas manqué


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

Manqué? :love: mais si, tu fais partie des habitués du bar :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Août 2004)

Bar toujours :love:
tant qu'il y'a du Pastis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Pastis, mais avec modération


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bar toujours :love:
> tant qu'il y'a du Pastis


Pasis du soir : espoir


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2004)

Modération... jusqu'au bout  ... de la nuit :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

nuit étoilées pour de jolis rêves


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> nuit étoilées pour de jolis rêves



jolis rêves qui deviennent parfois réalité


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jolis rêves qui deviennent parfois réalité


t'es encourageant mais c'est pas gagné ! :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

nez toujours dans les étoiles


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> nez toujours dans les étoiles



etoiles filantes: faites un voeu


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> etoiles filantes: faites un voeu


'veux dormir mais 'arrive pas :sleep:


----------



## iTof (22 Août 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'veux dormir mais 'arrive pas :sleep:



pas comme moi   , je veux pas dormir mais j'suis crevé


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> pas comme moi  , je veux pas dormir mais j'suis crevé


vais me coucher, on va bien voir :sleep:


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2004)

voir le soleil se lever


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> voir le soleil se lever



se lever, oui, mais pas trop tôt


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> se lever, oui, mais pas trop tôt



tôt ou tard il se lévera et vous dira


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tôt ou tard il se lévera et vous dira



et vous dira que vous auriez mieux fait de faire la grasse matinée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Matinée du dimanche, j'aime pas


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2004)

j'aime pas la soupe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

la soupente doit être réparée sous peine de désintégration


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Août 2004)

désintégration totale, vide absolu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

absolution pour les âmes pécheresses


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Prions mes amis


----------



## Gargouille (22 Août 2004)

à mi-parcours, le sujet de post exutoire bat son plein


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

pleins et déliés n'y font rien cmove a rompu la chaine car pécheresses ne donnera jamais prions


----------



## Anonyme. (22 Août 2004)

prions que ce sujet ferme une bonne fois pour toutes, et que les noobs trouvent une autre occupation  .. comme être poster des trucs interessants (exercice difficile pour le noob


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Noob, tu n'as pas l'air très ancien non plus anonyme et tes discussions forts peu intéressantes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Août 2004)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> prions que ce sujet ferme une bonne fois pour toutes, et que les noobs trouvent une autre occupation  .. comme être poster des trucs interessants (exercice difficile pour le noob



pour le noob des réponses aux questions posées seraient plus intéressantes que les sauces des frites, le rateau ou la couleur des cheveux. Que fais tu sur un forum qui devrait fermer selon toi ? Va répondre aux question posées par les noob et les autres mêmes si parfois elles peuvent paraître stupide


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

*Stupide et complètement dépassé, c'est pour çà qu'on ferme.* 

Je laisse le soin à Arico de nous trouver un atre sujet de train. Rien ne presse celà dit


----------

